# WoW Schlagzeilen



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

Olá,

als ich mir heute Morgen meine Brötchen beim Bäcker geholt habe,
kam ich mal wieder nicht drumrum mindestens einen Blick auf die
Titelseite einer bekannte Tages- bzw. Klatschzeitung zu werfen.

Den Titel könnt ihr euch ja sicherlich denken (ähnlich wie Flame -
Flame hier deine Meinung).
Da kam mir der Gedanke, welches Ereignis rund um und in WoW
euch eine Schlagzeile wert ist.

Genannt werden dürfen nur die Schlagzeile und max. eine Unter-
schlagzeile. Zum Beispiel:

- 130 Orks sterben bei Absturz des Zeppelins vor OG
- Gnom von Herde wilder Mammuts totgetrampelt
- Wirtschaftskrise nun auch in Stormwind angekommen - Lederverarbeiter
   beginnen mit Warnstreik
- Deathknight ohne Helm verunglückt tödlich bei Motoradzusammenstoß
- etc.

Also nun seit ihr gefragt. Was ist euch eine Schlagzeile wert?


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

find ich mal nett^^
also meine würde lauten

"Ironforge heimgesucht von den Behütern Gnomeregan´s"

wäre mein vorschlag^^
wollts auch shcon immer mal sagen *first*^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

"Allianz gewinnt im Arathibecken 2000:0, JAHRHUNDERT SENSATION!!!"

"Neues Verteidigungssystem lässt König von Stormwind 1 Woche lang überleben!"


----------



## Her Schmitz (27. Mai 2009)

Meine Schlagzeile
" Hartz 4 Empfänger verschweigt das ein Lederer und Kürschnergewerbe nachgeht ---- Leistungsstopp"


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

"Anub'Arak hat seid Jahrhunderten das erste mal Naxxramas verlassen."
"Algalon ist bis jetzt noch am Leben - was für ein Held!"


----------



## Shadowsurfer (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal! Preise für Frostlotus steigen vorm Wochenend im AH um 30%

Arthas verbündet sich mit Horde! - Allianz Aktie im freien Fall!


----------



## Mainrick (27. Mai 2009)

"Klimawandel macht besonders dem Weltenbaum Teldrassil zu schaffen - Die Rate der feuchten Baumlöcher ist über die Monate gesunken"


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> SKANDAL: Länderübergreifende Realmpools - wie uns das Ausländerpack überrennt.



denken die anderen sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja solange wir nicht gegen franzosen verlieren^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> "Klimawandel macht besonders dem Weltenbaum Teldrassil zu schaffen - Die Rate der feuchten Baumlöcher ist über die Monate gesunken"




bei der hab ich &#9829;-lich lachen müssen ^^ 
Arme Nachtelfen unso...

MfG


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. Mai 2009)

SENSATION: Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen!


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

*Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*


----------



## Deligor (27. Mai 2009)

"Jäger vom wilden Affen gebissen - mangelnde Erziehung?"

"Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"

"Schlechtwetterfront - unter Dalaran hagelt es Eisblöcke"

"Flickwerk klagt über Bauchschmerzen"

"Neues Beastmastertalent führt zu Druidenmangel auf den Servern"


Nette Idee der Thread...man sollte mal eine Scherzzeitung aufmachen mit ganzen Artikeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## deHaar (27. Mai 2009)

"D.E.T.H.A. schlägt Alarm: Seit der Ankunft von Marcia sind die Gewässer in und um Nordend zunehmend überfischt!"

"Rassismus-Vorwürfe: Zwerge in Sturmwind in speziellem Viertel "ghettoisiert"!"


----------



## mommel (27. Mai 2009)

Druide mutiert - Erster Wiederherstellungsdruide ist zum Terrorbaum mutiert

Anschlag auf Tiefenbahn - Irgonforge und Stormwind erhalten neues Hallenbad.


----------



## Door81 (27. Mai 2009)

Mord aus Langeweile: Millionen von Menschen begehen täglichen Massenmord an armen Pixelvölkern!

Im Schlaf vom Stuhl gekippt: Wotlk immer noch genauso langweilig wie im Januar!


----------



## Saberclaw (27. Mai 2009)

@ TE: super Idee, einfach Klasse^^


Hier meine Vorschläge:


Skandal - GRW (Gnomereganische Roboschreiter-Werke) arbeitet mit verbotenen, gefährlichen Chemikalien, droht eine Epidemie?


Die Entstehung der Tauren - Zeus und Europa oder verwirrter Mensch in der Kuhherde?


Mojo Alarm! Austin Powers greift Trollsiedlungen an!


Skandal - Gnom überlebt Laborunglück.




Sind echt lustige Sachen dabei, was ich bisher gelesen hab, gogo weiter so, will mehr xD


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Weltenklima - Nordend scheint am meisten dran zu leiden


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2009)

*Gilden haben sich geeinigt!
30 Mio. - Gnomez wechselt!*


----------



## deHaar (27. Mai 2009)

"Durchgesetzt: König Wrynn erlässt Maulkorbgesetz für Schamanen in Wolf-Form in Sturmwind!"

"Zitat: Elf-Freunde sollt Ihr sein!", Fandral Hirschhaupt, Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## deHaar (27. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Gilden haben sich geeinigt!
> 30 Mio. - Gnomez wechselt!*



Sehr gut!


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> "D.E.T.H.A. schlägt Alarm: Seit der Ankunft von Marcia sind die Gewässer in und um Nordend zunehmend überfischt!"
> 
> "Rassismus-Vorwürfe: Zwerge in Sturmwind in speziellem Viertel "ghettoisiert"!"


das 2. finde ich ja mal geil^^


----------



## Shamiden (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*




GEIL!!


----------



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

- Weitere bestätigte Opfer der Taurengrippe - Impfstoff wird knapp

- Keine Beweise zum Banküberfall in OG - Patrouille vermutet Schurken


----------



## hyddee (27. Mai 2009)

*Alle Chinafarmer an Schweinegrippe erkrankt....Kein Impfstoff in Sicht*


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Schweinegrippe: Die Schweine in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel sind bereits infiziert - droht eine Epidemie auch in Azeroth?


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

hyddee schrieb:


> *Alle Chinafarmer an Schweinegrippe erkrankt....Kein Impfstoff in Sicht*


genau so ists richtig^^


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Bravo, Tikume hat es wieder mal geschaft .... Das ist echt UNGLAUBLICH
> 
> /reportet


naja zum thema pala´s naja thread war schonmal...
aber pala´s sind nicht so krass stark wie jeder meint ^^
sehe ich täglich in raids oder ini´s


mfg Lyss


----------



## Profee (27. Mai 2009)

"Laborunglück: Erster Tauren Schurke entdeckt!"


----------



## Futballshaedel (27. Mai 2009)

Hier hab ich mal nen schönes Layout Beispiel von meiner damaligen Gilde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größer: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2424/yoggnewsl.jpg

hat mir sehr gefallen als ich es gelesen habe


----------



## Deadwool (27. Mai 2009)

Dank Gnomen Technologie: Pala-Bubble jetzt flugfähig !


----------



## Fridl (27. Mai 2009)

spaken spammt bilige sockel ins AH, gewinn ein brauch für juviliere !

Pala nach 7 Tag fast down ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> spaken spammt bilige sockel ins AH, gewinn ein brauch für juviliere !
> 
> Pala nach 7 Tag fast down ^^




gutes deutsch du sprechen ^^

is woi bessa wonst im dialekt schreibst =) do kon ma ned oi zu fü foisch mochn ;D


----------



## Ötzalan (27. Mai 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Bravo, Tikume hat es wieder mal geschaft .... Das ist echt UNGLAUBLICH
> 
> /reportet



"Foren Sheriff reportet bevor Buffed Mitglied den politischen Fallschirm ziehen kann! Überwachungsstaat in den Kinderschuhen?"

Nimms nicht zu ernst, aber ich finde manche Sensibilität sowas von überzogen... 

BTT: Sehr gute und lustige Ideen habt ihr =)

gruß


----------



## Zanny (27. Mai 2009)

Neuerliche Tests von biologischen Kampfstoffen der Verlassenen werden von allen Seiten scharf kritisiert und verurteilt


----------



## Kaltoun (27. Mai 2009)

Streik vorbei? GM's wollen den seid 2004 andauernden streik beiseite legen und anfagen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Saberclaw (27. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> naja zum thema pala´s naja thread war schonmal...
> aber pala´s sind nicht so krass stark wie jeder meint ^^
> sehe ich täglich in raids oder ini´s
> 
> ...




glaub derjenige meinte Tikume's 2te Schlagzeile, die da doch ziemlich rechts klang.

btw hier noch ein paar Schlagzeilen:


Angezeigt - Zwergenfrauen strippen im Gasthaus von Ironforge! Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses?


Traurig - Magier fackeln Wälder ab. Was suchen sich Nachtelfen jetzt zum kuscheln?


Bildend - Lehrwandler hält Vorlesung über Netherphysik!


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gutes deutsch du sprechen ^^
> 
> is woi bessa wonst im dialekt schreibst =) do kon ma ned oi zu fü foisch mochn ;D


sollte man meinen^^
ich kann ja mal mit platt anfangen auch wenn ich erst 22 bin^^lol


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Fohlenbraten schrieb:


> - 130 Orks sterben bei Absturz des Zeppelins vor OG
> - Gnom von Herde wilder Mammuts totgetrampelt
> - Wirtschaftskrise nun auch in Stormwind angekommen - Lederverarbeiter
> beginnen mit Warnstreik
> ...



*kapput lach* ahahaha
das ist ja mal ne hammergeile idee!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein lachen muss ich mir kneifen, weil ich im büro bin *lmao*

hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
herrlich

ich finds wirklich ne super tolle idee!


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> glaub derjenige meinte Tikume's 2te Schlagzeile, die da doch ziemlich rechts klang.
> 
> btw hier noch ein paar Schlagzeilen:
> 
> ...


die finde ich mal richtig gut


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

nochmal etwas...

König von Sturmwind - gemeinsamer Urlaub mit Thrall


Arthas - Spaziergang am Strand der Uralten


----------



## Thunderwolf (27. Mai 2009)

Das mal was cooles! Es müste auf jedem server für jede der beiden Seiten(Horde und Allianz)ein Zeitung geben die man kaufen kann.So was wie die B... und so.oder was meint ihr


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Das mal was cooles! Es müste auf jedem server für jede der beiden Seiten(Horde und Allianz)ein Zeitung geben die man kaufen kann.So was wie die B... und so.oder was meint ihr


fänd ich nicht schlecht so wie post verschicken 1 silber oder so in der bank von sw oder sonst wo^^


----------



## Kawock (27. Mai 2009)

top! super idee, mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> SKANDAL: Länderübergreifende Realmpools - wie uns das Ausländerpack überrennt.



Jeder denkt es, einer sagt es! Wer keinen Sarkasmus versteht /ignore


----------



## Telbion (27. Mai 2009)

*"Arthas leidet an Alzheimer" *- Jeden Tag redet er immer das gleiche, wie eifrige Leserreporter aus den Hölen der Zeit berichten.

Anm. der Redaktion: "Nun, er lernt halt jeden Tag neue Leute kennen".


----------



## Saberclaw (27. Mai 2009)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Das mal was cooles! Es müste auf jedem server für jede der beiden Seiten(Horde und Allianz)ein Zeitung geben die man kaufen kann.So was wie die B... und so.oder was meint ihr




Lustig wärs, aber lässt sich denk ich net wirklich verwirklichen. Dazu gibts ja uns^^


----------



## Turismo (27. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> SKANDAL: Paladine overpowered, Blizzard tut nichts!
> 
> 
> SKANDAL: Länderübergreifende Realmpools - wie uns das Ausländerpack überrennt.





xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

Find ich zum Brüllen. Ist wirklich mal ein Amüssantes Theam

Dalaran sinkt. Malygos zu oft gelegt?

Unterstadt versinkt in Abwasser

Greenpeace gegen Schamanen. Totems erhöhen Baumsterberate?

Einführung des Reissverschlusses. Schurken werden Arbeitslos.

Instanzbosse streiken wegen zu hoher Krankenkassenkosten.


----------



## Shadowsurfer (27. Mai 2009)

Vor OG - Tauren protestieren für Milchquote!!


----------



## Dragull (27. Mai 2009)

Sensation: Streik bei den Priestern !
Alle Raid's bis Aufweiters Abgesagt !


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also meine würde lauten
> 
> "Ironforge heimgesucht von den Behütern Gnomeregan´s"
> 
> wäre mein vorschlag^^



Da rüffelt Dich Dein Chefredakteur aber wegen sinnfreier Apostrophensetzung. Man kann ja über die Blöd-Zeitung sagen was man will, aber Rechtschreibung haben sie drauf!


----------



## deHaar (27. Mai 2009)

"Wissensdurst? — Tausende in Dalaran auf der Suche nach Büchern!" 

"Dementi: Ich hatte nie was mit Arthas! (Tyrande Whisperwind)"


----------



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *kapput lach* ahahaha
> das ist ja mal ne hammergeile idee!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Besten Dank! Kam mir gestern vor dem Schlafen...Sind aber
auch nen paar richtig geile Sache hier mit dabei...

Weiter so Leute....


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*WARNSTREIK!! Magiergewerkschaft fordert mehr anerkennung für Ihre Dienstleistung als Taxiunternehmen*

*SKANDAL! Magier kann kein Wasser herstellen da er auf Brot geskillt ist!*


----------



## Saberclaw (27. Mai 2009)

_
"Vor OG - Tauren protestieren für Milchquote!!"

"Instanzbosse streiken wegen zu hoher Krankenkassenkosten."_


zu geil xD



Mounts - Kot oder Abgase, wer ist der größere Klimakiller?


----------



## Gnarak (27. Mai 2009)

*VERBOT : 
Abgesandte der Allianz und  Horde einigen sich auf ein Verbot für Waisenkinder auf den Schlachtfeldern*


----------



## Shadowsurfer (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal bei Nordend next Topmodel!!*
Magersüchtige Orc-Frau gibt sich als Untote aus!!


*Angst vor Rinderwahn - Tauren werden aus Raids geladen!*


----------



## Radiant (27. Mai 2009)

Neue Sexstudie belegt: Der Großteil des WoW-Nachwuchses wird mittwochs von 3.00 - 11.00 gezeugt!


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2009)

Gladiatorenstreik!
Gladies wollen nur noch im Beisein von Publikum sterben!


----------



## Mugger (27. Mai 2009)

Schweinegrippe erreicht OG; Schweinebauern vor OG neginnen mit Notschlachtung - Neue Hungersnot

Druide von Hund misshandelt - die Baumgestalt war Schuld!

Tanks tragen nun Stoff - Platte wird im Sommer zu heiß!


----------



## Kerandos (27. Mai 2009)

*Sensation! Paladine machen Schaden!*


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da rüffelt Dich Dein Chefredakteur aber wegen sinnfreier Apostrophensetzung. Man kann ja über die Blöd-Zeitung sagen was man will, aber Rechtschreibung haben sie drauf!


naja^^
fällt mir grad noch ein nicht überall sind die sätze bzw wörter richtig geschrieben habe shcon mehrmals fehler entdeckt


----------



## Zanny (27. Mai 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> *Sensation! Paladine machen Schaden!*


Darüber kann ich seit Wotlk leider nicht mehr lachen^^


----------



## Anburak-G (27. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich! Paladin endeckt geheimen 10 Minuten Enrage-Timer bei Hasen

Ja ja, alt (und heute nicht mehr zutreffend^^), aber immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KarambaKarachoOlé (27. Mai 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Auszug aus Netiquette



Autobahn, Autobahn, Autobahn!


btt:
Aus dem Polizeibericht DÖ: Schurke in der Drachenöde mit erheblich erhöhter Geschwindigkeit geblitzt. Die Fahndung läuft!


----------



## StilleQuelle (27. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da rüffelt Dich Dein Chefredakteur aber wegen sinnfreier Apostrophensetzung. Man kann ja über die Blöd-Zeitung sagen was man will, aber Rechtschreibung haben sie drauf!




Wenn du schon über falsche Rechtschreibung meckerst, dann erklär mir doch mal, was "Apostrophen" sind...
Also falls du nicht mit Absicht einen Neologismus aus den Wörtern Apostroph und Katastrophen bemüht hast (dann will ich nichts gesagt haben), solltest du vllt. auch mal an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten.

LG, StilleQuelle

Der Form halber noch zum Thema: Niemals wäre mir ein Ereignis in WoW auch nur eine halbe Schlagzeile in einer halb so berühmt-berüchtigten Zeitung wie der oben genannten wert.


----------



## Karvon (27. Mai 2009)

Danke TE für die geile Idee! Bringt wieder etwas frische ins heul Forum =) 

und das mit den Kräutersammlern und Ur-Laub ist genial, aber sonst auch super ideen! weiter so!


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue Studie Belegt: 9 von 10 Blutefinin würden "Du Darfst" empfehlen*

*Enttarnt: Hogger der sich im Wald von Elwynn aufhält is in Wirklichkeit Arthas*


----------



## Dragull (27. Mai 2009)

Der Countdown läuft für 90 min ANGST und Hoffnung , wird Van Ceelf am ende doch noch überleben ?
1th Hero Instanz in Westfall öffnet ihre Pforten .


----------



## Hordhaza (27. Mai 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch so einer der kleine Kinder anzeigt die über den Gartenzaun steigen




Klappt bestimmt super.
Jemanden anzeigen der weder mündig, noch geschäftsfähig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst - das von Tikume war mE "borderline racist", aber gut,
mancher Humor muss wohl sehr provokant sein,
egal ob er humorvoll ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlagzeilen?

pre-BC

SENSATION: Vermisster Soldat kehrt nach Sturmwind zurück

nächster Tag

Vermisster Soldat deckt Verschwörung auf - werden wir alle Drachkin?

nächster Tag

Katrina Prestor: In uns allen steckt ein Drache

nächster Tag, Seite 2

Geheime unterlagen Beweisen: Prestor arbeitete heimlich als Nacktmodell!

2 Jahre und 4 Tage, Seite 7, Samstags, geschrieben in der Größe einer Streichholzschachtel:

"Gegendarstellung:
In der Ausgabe 7 von vor 2 Jahren, 4 Tagen wurde über mich behauptet, dass ich als Nacktmodell arbeitete. Obwohl ich Sturmwind kontrollieren wollte, Angehörige der Stadtwache entführte und misshandelte und bei meiner Entdeckung mich des Mordes an mehreren Stadtwachen schuldig machte habe ich nie als Nacktmodell gearbeitet. In der Drachenform.

RA Neltharion
im Auftrag von Lady Onyxia/Lady Katrina Prestor

Lady Prestor hat recht. (die Red.)"


----------



## Omidas (27. Mai 2009)

*Erschreckende Forschungsergebnisse!*

Werden wir alle von einer Außerirdischen Kraft gelenkt?


----------



## Hordhaza (27. Mai 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> *Sensation! Paladine machen Schaden!*




Unfassbar: Schadenslose Paladine werden als "overpowered" betitelt
Ist Deutschland im Sommerloch?


----------



## SicVenom (27. Mai 2009)

viele geile dabei^^

ich versuchs auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie porten wieder : nach intensiven Verhandlungen zwischen Hexern und IG Seelenstein opfern Hexer wieder Ihre heiß geliebten Seelensteine


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal: Wachen von Sturmwind tauschen die Waffen gegen Blumensträußen ein!


----------



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> Danke TE für die geile Idee! Bringt wieder etwas frische ins heul Forum =)
> 
> und das mit den Kräutersammlern und Ur-Laub ist genial, aber sonst auch super ideen! weiter so!




Genau so sehe ich das auch. Immer die selben Threads hier. Es
ist so langweilig zu lesen. Dennoch füllen auch die sich immer ganz
gut.


----------



## biene maya (27. Mai 2009)

Italienischer Orcpräsident bestreitet Verhältnis mit 18 jähriger Blutelfin


----------



## Kardas100 (27. Mai 2009)

*Paladin entdeckt Ruhestein in Verbindung mit Gottesschild.*


----------



## Borir (27. Mai 2009)

Meine Schlagzeilen wären:

"Umoperiert-immer mehr Blutelfen lassen sich umoperieren-gibt es keinen moralischen Anstand mehr in Silvermoon?"

"Wechselpoker hat ein Ende!Kungen wechselt für eine Rekordsumme von 100Mio. Gold von Ensidia zu Method!"

"Völlig verrückt?-Geheime Raketentests von durchgeknallten Goblins bei Ratchet!"

"Wahnsinn- Level 13 Blutelfe schwanger von einem 80er Tauren!"


----------



## Supagodzilla (27. Mai 2009)

Gelüftet: Brackwasser in Unterstadt soll nur den Gestank der Einwohner überdecken.

Donnerfels: Allianz will Zäune auf dem Plateau. Zitat: " Diese Magier schubsen uns andauernd mit einer Druckwelle herunter."


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL AUFGEDECKT: ONYXIA BENUTZT STUNT DOUBLES, WÄHREND SIE KEINE KRALLE AUF MALLORCA RÜHRT!


----------



## Eltin (27. Mai 2009)

*Theater vor dem aus*
Nach der Entdeckung von Nordend steht das Theater in Karazan vor dem aus.
Nach Angaben der schönen Maid sanken die Zuschauerzahlen drastisch. 

*Geistessprotarten vor dem aus*
Wie aus Karazan, der Hochburg der Geistessportarten vermeldet wurde, spielt niemand mehr Schach


----------



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

- Nun ist es offiziel! Maut für Kodos auch in Deutschland!

- Paladin erschlägt seinen Kollegen auf Baustelle mit dem Hammer
  der Gerechtigkeit. Arbeitsunfall oder doch Mord?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (27. Mai 2009)

*SKANDAL*: WARUM IMMER MEHR WEIBLICHE BLUTELFEN ZUR SAMENBANK ZURÜCKGREIFEN MÜSSEN.


----------



## Vrost (27. Mai 2009)

"*Erneuter Teppichabsturz ! * Schneiderszunft erwägt Einführung von Produktionsstandarts !"

"*Kompetenzen*: Sensible Schmiede fordern Zugriff auf Juweliers-Schmuck-Muster"

"*Kostenreduktion*: Blizzard legt Stoffklassen zusammen und führt Quattro-Specc ein - Plattenklassen folgen im Herbst "


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal!* 
Helden im Theater von Karazhan beherrschen den Text nicht.

Gestörte Fauna. Trotz prügel bleiben Jäger-Begleiter zahm

Kriegslärm vom Tausendwintersee stört Kultisten in Eisnebel beim Zaubern


----------



## jamirro (27. Mai 2009)

*Massenmord in Orgrimmar?*

Lauter Tote LVL1 ORC's in der Hauptstadt der Horde in der vergangenen Woche. Ob Suizid oder eine Art von Hinrichtung konnte bis zum heutigen Tag noch nicht vernommen werden.


*Shattrath - Die Ausgestorbene Stadt*

Früher die Hochburg, der Treffpunkt aller Völker und Rassen gleicht heute einer Geisterstadt.


----------



## Tank_jr (27. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL: Hexer Overpowered, Massen-Fear versetzt alle in Panik! Blizzard tut nichts!


----------



## myxemio (27. Mai 2009)

Tier-Skandal in Sturmwind
Greenpeace setzt sich gegen Rattenmorde in Sturmwind ein​
oder


Schurken in Aufruhr
Schurken beschweren sich - bleibt das Bank-Verbot bestehen?​


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*SKANDAL! Immer mehr Gnom Hexenmeister zwingen ihre Sukubus zur Prostitution*

*Studie Belegt: Immer mehr Paladine nehmen die Dienste der Skrupelosen Hexenmeister Zuhälter in anspruch*

*VERBOT! Die Priestervereiniggung von Sturmwind hat heute ein Verbot von Mischehen Beschlossen*


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

Reittier-Boom fördert Fäkalien-Katastrophe.

Nach kürzester Zeit Haustierläden leergekauft

Onyxia nimmt ab. Das vermehrte auftraten kleinerer Abenteuergruppen lässt die Drachendame Hungern

Flora und Fauna durch Gruppierungen geschützt. Doch wer schützt die Drachen?


----------



## Bren McGuire (27. Mai 2009)

*Magni Bronzebart unter Druck*

Eisenschmiedes Zwerge wollen Solidaritätszuschlag für Gnome nicht länger zahlen​


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2009)

Das bringt mich auf noch eine idee...

Hexenmeister als strich-könige abgestempelt! Verkaufen Begleiter gegen geld ohne gewähr auf Verbrennung,Netherwunden,oder peitschenabdrücke! Polizei Handelt nicht, wird als stammkunde des masters identifiziert!

^^


----------



## Abrox (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal: Arthas lässt Schlachtgruppen warten*
- Urlaub am Maelstrom -

*Unglaublich: Orcs und Draenei haben sich Vertragen*
- Draenai gehen zur Horde und Blutelfen werden abgeschoben-

*Grausam: Critter für Ingenieursinstrumente missbraucht*


*Lichkönig zeigt Stalker an: Die belagern mein Grundstück*
- Sie suchen mich -

*Goblins freuen sich: Nur 5000 Zeppelinabstürze diese Woche*
- Rex Plosiv: Wir haben eine Bombenstimmung -

*Lüstling: Gnom schaut Frauen unter die Röcke*
- Ich kann doch nichts dafür das ich so klein bin -​


----------



## Djinnz (27. Mai 2009)

Echt coole Idee ;P

Auch noch was von mir:

Unerhört: Krieger wurde beim unerlaubten Bärenpflücken erwischt! Alle Druiden konnten unversehrt zu ihren Büschen zurückkehren....

Kirche entsetzt: Priester heiratet seinen Shadow...

Unfall oder Mord: Untoter rutscht auf Katzenstreu aus und bricht sich wiedereinmal das Genick... Kann Druide dafür haftbar gemacht werden?


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Mai 2009)

*Tödlicher Irrtum eines Pilzsammlers*
*Geschäftsmann ringt um sein Leben

*Eigentlich wollte er nur helfen. Als sich _sNOOBy _am gestrigen Dienstag in die Kanalisation Dalarans
begab um energieerfülle Pilze zu sammeln, kam es zu einer unheilvollen Verwechslung. Ein Moment
der Unachtsamkeit und _sNOOBy_ griff zum tödlichen Dudenpilz.
Ohne seinen Irrtum zu bemerken, bereitete er im Auftrag _Katharine Lees_ einen Energieerfüllten Pilz-
hackbraten für den Geschäftsmann _Orton Bennet_ zu. Als _Bennet_ während seiner Mittagspause davon
aß, fiel er augenblicklich tot um.

Glück im Unglück! Ein anwesender Priester konnte _Bennet_ wiederbeleben. Ausser Lebensgefahr er-
holt er sich derzeit in den Armen von _Angelique Butler_, die ein Geschäft für Erste Hilfe Bedarf in Dala-
ran betreibt.


----------



## Benon (27. Mai 2009)

*Nicht Cool*- Jäger brauchen immer mehr Gletschereis für ihre eisfallen, Naturkatastrophe kaum mehr vermeidbar!!!


*Skandal*- Gestern entdeckten 5 wackere Helden das es in den Todesmienen doch leben gibt, allerdings: Nach ihrem besucht war der Name Programm.

*America*: "More tanks will be send to azeroth soon!!!"

*Tierlieb*: Gestern wurde ein Mann 23 stunden von einer räudigen affendame in strangle verfolgt, glücklicherweiße kam dann endlich ein Zwerg-Jäger vorbei und betörte die affendame mit seinem charme. Die beiden sind jetzt ein glückliches paar und schon bald wird es Affen mit einem Bart und einer vorliebe für bier geben, wir freuen uns jetz schon =)

*Shopping-tour*: Immer mehr Frauen spielen WOW. Wenn man nach einer Begründung fragt heißt es immer nur: " schon mal im rl eine tasche gesehen in die man 22 schwerter packen kann? Mit Taschen in diesem Ausmaß macht die virtuelle     
Bummeltour richtig Spaß!"


LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2009)

*Klima Veränderung schlägt sehr hart zu!
Nordend heißt jetzt Mittelerde* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (27. Mai 2009)

*Wird die Welt untergehen ? Hordler wechseln zu Allianz ... *


----------



## Kaltoun (27. Mai 2009)

Umweltminister.

hexer sollen kot ihrer teufelshunde aufsammeln.


Skandal:

Jaine Prachtmeer heimliche besuche bei Arthas?
sind sie noch immer ein Paar?


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*


wie geil xD


----------



## Aurich (27. Mai 2009)

Shadowsurfer schrieb:


> *Skandal bei Nordend next Topmodel!!*
> Magersüchtige Orc-Frau gibt sich als Untote aus!!
> 
> 
> *Angst vor Rinderwahn - Tauren werden aus Raids geladen!*




der war richtig gut^^


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Mai 2009)

Skrupelloser Schurke stiehl Kindern von Stormwind ihr Taschengeld!...wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## fles (27. Mai 2009)

*Klimaerwärmung erricht Nordrend*
Frozen Throne schmilzt langsam aber sicher! Arthas stinksauer.


----------



## delarus_ (27. Mai 2009)

"Affäre - König von Sturmwind leugnet Beziehung zu minderjährigen Nachtelfin"


----------



## Silmarilli (27. Mai 2009)

Aufgedeckt : Krieger tötet seine 4 Instanzbegleiter

Krieger im Interview: öhm hmm ich hmm wollte doch nur kucken warum es da im nächsten Raum so laut war....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Mai 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> "Durchgesetzt: König Wrynn erlässt Maulkorbgesetz für Schamanen in Wolf-Form in Sturmwind!"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Göttlich xD



"Thrall gestürzt, Arthas gewinnt in einer Kampfwahl den Oberbürgermeister Posten in Og"


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Blitzangriff!! 
Während Friedensverhandlungen zwischen Silbermond und Unterstadt, wurde in Schatten der Verhandlungen die Stadt der Untoten von 356 Blutelfen-Schurken angegriffen. Der Angriff erfolgte am 7. Dezember des Jahres x-941
Ungefähr 2000 Untote liessen ihr Leben hin. Der Angriff erfolgte, weil Silbermond damit nicht einverstaden war, dass die Horde den Export von Erdöl und Stahl nach Silbermond einschränkte, weil die Blutelfen angeblich truppen den Allianz zur Verfügung stellten.
Steht der Weltfrieden mit den Blutelfen auf dem Spiel?
Mehr dazu erfahren Sie heute Abend in den Azeroth's Nachrichten
dazu als Gast im Studio; Fürst der Blutelfen, Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer.

aus Silbermond
Ragnaros


----------



## Chuchulain (27. Mai 2009)

Sensation über neue Plattenpanzerung!

Gnomischen Ingenieuren ist es in Zusammenarbeit mit zwergischen Schmieden gelungen eine spezielle Rüstung für die Truppen der Allianz zu entwickelnd, die Elektrizität in den Boden leiten, ohne das der Träger der Rüstung Schaden nimmt. Begeisterter Rittmeister Taliomel: "Jetzt kann ich diesen verdammten Schamanen zeigen was ich von ihren Blitzen halte!"




Große Come-Back-Tour angekündigt!

Wie uns aus sicherer Quelle zugespielt wurde plant König Arthas nach seinem aufsehenserregenden Auftritten in Quel'Danas und Lordaeron nun eine zweite Tour durch die östlichen Königreiche. Angeblich wird es ihm in seiner Residenz in Nordend zu eng, und er möchte wieder ein wenig frische Luft schnuppern.


----------



## Fridl (27. Mai 2009)

Jagt umfall bei Treibjagt im Brachland - Nachtelfen Druide von Jäger erschossen 
Mord oder Umfall ?-


----------



## Hound (27. Mai 2009)

Exclusiv - Ein Paladin berichtet über sein Leben in der Bubble

Blutelfinen schockiert - So lassen sie ihren Hintern in der Bubble kleiner aussehen.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> SKANDAL: Länderübergreifende Realmpools - wie uns das xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx überrennt.


Das fand jetzt selbst ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

Muss sagen, hier kommen echt noch schöne Sachen zutage =)
Ausnahmsweise kein nervtötendes Rumgejammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drogensucht: Eule schnüffelt Uhu

Auch das noch: Zitteraal aus Zangarmarschen hat Parkinson

Im Arsch: Schwule Uhr tuckt nicht ganz richtig
Ingineur hat Scheiße gebaut...

Neu im Undercity-Sadomaso-Studio: Der Pissbildautomat


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> Muss sagen, hier kommen echt noch schöne Sachen zutage =)
> Ausnahmsweise kein nervtötendes Rumgejammer.
> 
> 
> ...





*rofllllll*


----------



## Shadowcreeper (27. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL: Paladin nun doch die stärkste Klasse - Abklingzeit von Ruhestein halbiert!


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Aufgedeckt : Krieger tötet seine 4 Instanzbegleiter
> 
> Krieger im Interview: öhm hmm ich hmm wollte doch nur kucken warum es da im nächsten Raum so laut war....



der war auch gut XD

oder hier

*Streik! Druidenvereinigung weigert sich weitere Bäume Als heiler auszubilden da es zuviele Schamanen gibt die das Holz für ihre Totems benötigen*


*Neue Bedrohung? Immer mehr Priester können keine Messen mehr abhalten wegen Kerzen mangel und diese auf Spurlose art und weise verschwinden*

Intervierw eines Verdächtigen Trogs: Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


----------



## fles (27. Mai 2009)

> Im Arsch: Schwule Uhr tuckt nicht ganz richtig
> Ingineur hat Scheiße gebaut...


lachflash XD


----------



## Kyrha (27. Mai 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *WARNSTREIK!! Magiergewerkschaft fordert mehr anerkennung für Ihre Dienstleistung als Taxiunternehmen*
> 
> *SKANDAL! Magier kann kein Wasser herstellen da er auf Brot geskillt ist!*



Wie geil ist das den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamirro (27. Mai 2009)

*Catwalk war gestern....*

Haris Pilton wurde gesichtet wie sie ihre letzten Habseligkeiten in der heruntergekommenen Taverne von Shattrath verkauft hat.


----------



## Gromack (27. Mai 2009)

Gnom nach Trinkgelage verschwunden! - Sein Freund kann es sich nicht erklären!

[attachment=7753:taure.jpg]



(hatte nicht so viel Zeit es noch weiter auszuarbeiten - sitze bei der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Camô (27. Mai 2009)

Folgen der Wirtschaftskrise: Haris Pilton's Krokiliskenzufuhr abgeschnitten - Taschen von Dolche und Giganta aus billigen, verdorbenen Lederfetzen! D.E.H.T.A. droht mit Sammelklage.

Vermisst: Tinkerbell!


----------



## DarkSever (27. Mai 2009)

"Chinafarmer werden immer dreister... Jetzt schon Werbung mit toten Orks in OG!"


----------



## Telbion (27. Mai 2009)

*"Schicksal...Nachtelf Druide leidet unter Heuschnupfen"*
*
"Azeroths Bierreinheitsgebot aufgehoben....Zwerge protestieren"*


----------



## Nicorobbin (27. Mai 2009)

Gegendarstellung!

 Frostmourne: Er hat mich korumpiert!


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

_<Titelblatt>_
*Katastrophe!
Ein starkes, durch einen neuerlichen plötzlichen Serverabsturz verursachtes Erdbeben erschütterte gestern Nacht das Östliche Königreich. Das Beben war so stark, dass es einige Seuchenopfer in Todesend erweckte - Azeroth steht einer regelrechten 'Untotenschwemme' gegenüber - erste Verschlechterung der Luftqualität jetzt auch in Kalimdor spürbar!
Auswirkungen auf das Klima sind bisher noch keine bekannt - Umweltforscher fürchten um ein Schmelzen der Eiskappen Northrends.*

*blätter*
*blätter*

_<Priester-Ecke>_
*Skandal! Kerzensteuer weiter gestiegen - erste Priesterdemo für Mai geplant.*


----------



## myxemio (27. Mai 2009)

Da ich beim überfliegen noch nichts in der art gefunden/gesehen habe, hab ich da noch einen für euch:


*Aufgedeckt - Hogger hat einen heimlichen Lehrer*
Hogger besucht Selbstverteidigungs-Kurs

*Azeroth* - Neuesten Bestätigungen von Marschall Dughan aus Goldhain zufolge handelt es sich bei dem Mysteriösen Lehrer von Hogger um eine ganz bekannte Figur: *Chuck Norris*
Wir waren vor Ort und sprachen Hogger selbst auf die aufgedeckten Neuigkeiten an. Hogger meinte:
"Ich habe es Satt, das ich andauernd als Spaßziel derjenigen werde, die mich schon beim anhusten umfegen können. Das alles hat nun ein Ende, denn ich habe den besten Lehrer der Welt gefunden, der mir einige seiner Tricks zeigt!"

Wir konnten es uns auch nicht nehmen lassen und sprachen Chuck Norris selbst auf diesen "Selbstverteidigungs-Kurs" an. Mr. Norris hatte dazu folgenden Kommentar: "Ja - Ich unterrichte Hogger!" Auf die Frage warum meinte er, das "so bemitleidenswerte Kreaturen es verdienen, sich selbst zu beweisen" Mr. Norris meinte nur am Ende des Interviews, das Hogger sich bald mit einem "Round-House-Kick" an jedem rächt, der ihn wieder als Spaß-Objekt betrachtet.

Marschall Dughan ist nun mit Stellvertreter Rainer und Hogger selbst am Verhandeln, wie die Hogger betreffende Aufgabe, die von Stellvertreter Rainer vergeben wird nun andersweitig gelöst werden soll.

Der Ausgang der Verhandlungen ist bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Quintusrex (27. Mai 2009)

und weil heute Miittwoch ist



Schneesturm legt WoW - Server lahm


----------



## Grimas (27. Mai 2009)

erster Krabbenburger in Sturmwind gefunden!!!!!

Mr Krabbs plant Große Krabbe ihn Dalaran zu eröffnen
Köche mit erfolg zum Burger braten gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delarus_ (27. Mai 2009)

Grimas schrieb:


> erster Krabbenburger in Sturmwind gefunden!!!!!
> 
> Mr Krabbs plant Große Krabbe ihn Dalaran zu eröffnen
> Köche mit erfolg zum Burger braten gesucht
> ...



Ich bin bereit!! Ich bin bereit!!


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

Schrecklicher Arbeitsunfall: Gynäkologe sieht Hella von Innen

Dramatisch: Über Dalaran ist ein Passagier aus rund 1000 Metern Höhe vom Greif gefallen. 
Glück im Unglück: Der Mann schlug direkt auf seinem Ziel-Flughafen auf

Sommerschlussverkauf im Sturmwindpuff: Alles muss rein


----------



## DieSchachtel (27. Mai 2009)

Das Ende der Raser: Chopper-Fahrer mit zwei Glasaugen gegen Baum kollidiert. - Die Polizei von Sturmwind steht vor einem Rätsel. Familie Faulfleisch ist entsetzt.

Studie zeigt: Nachtelfen bauen die meisten Unfälle bei Tageslicht. Sie können ja nur Nachts sehen.

Amoklauf: Level 19 Blutelf richtet sich selbst - Silbermond ist erschüttert.

Waffengesetzte verschärft: Wie jetzt die Azerothische Regierung bekannt gab wird das Waffengesetz verschärft. Die Auswirkungen des Blutbades eines Blutelfen in einer Stadt voller Blutelfen bei dem sehr viel Blut vergossen wurde, führen nun zu einem Verbot von Klingenwaffen. 

Aufgrund des Blutbades letzter Woche steigen die Einahmen der Angelhändler: Seit dem stärkeren Verbot der Waffen verkaufen wir 10 fach soviele Angelruten wie noch vor 2 Wochen!

Der Große Preis von Gurubashi fällt wieder aus. Grund: Es sei nicht genug Platz.

mfg


----------



## Malwick (27. Mai 2009)

*Chinafarmer fordern Mindestlohn!*


* Hochwasser in der Eiskronenzitadelle, Arthas befürchtet baldigen Klimawechsel*


----------



## Oktay (27. Mai 2009)

Echt super Sachen dabei...
Versuche mich auch mal


Druide verwandelte sich zu oft - Psychologe warnt vor gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten

Magier portet sich in die Weiten des Weltalls - "Ich habe Kirk gesehen"

Caster klagen: "Niemand nimmt Rücksicht auf Mana"

Gnom plaudert über sein Leben - "Frauen finden uns einfach knuffig"

Fehlgeschlagener Raid - Terrorbär verteidigt die Wipes mit der Aussage: "Wenn ich Wut habe, dann muss ich es ausnutzen und alles angreifen"


----------



## Dragendon (27. Mai 2009)

*:Skanal: Orgie in Shattrath*
Heimlich gefimltes Video von Haris Pilton und den Tauren Chieftain´s aufgetaucht.

Gnomreporter Heimlichsky lieferte heute eine Aufnahme Haris Pilton´s und der  Tauren Chieftain´s in der Redaktion ab. Auf diesem Video ist eindeutig zu sehen wie Haris sich mit der allseits beliebten Rockband *vergnügt.*
Neugierig? Bestellen sie noch heute "One Band in Haris" für nur 29,99 Gold, die ersten 100 Bestellungen erhalten eine von Haris Pilton signierte Dolche&Giganta Tasche gratis dazu.


----------



## fles (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal! Bosse in Instanzen sind Opfer von Gruppenaggressionen.
"Dutzende Leute schlagen auf dich ein"


----------



## Korkmaz (27. Mai 2009)

Thema des Tages:
BG's von Tschernobyl-Strahlung betroffen?

(Azeroth/Dpa) Immer mehr Berichten zufolge sollen beim
aufeinandertreffen zweier Jäger, beide plötzlich tot sein.
Was ist da los auf den BG's? Strahlungen? Flüche?
Ein weiterer Fall für das Team von Galileo Mystery.


----------



## Deligor (27. Mai 2009)

Grimas schrieb:


> Mr Krabbs plant Große Krabbe ihn Dalaran zu eröffnen



Dafür hättest du ja eine Ohrfeige verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tank_jr (27. Mai 2009)

Aufgedeckt - Hogger hat eine heimliche Liebe


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2009)

Gnom klagt: Er wurde als Billiardkugel von Tauren geworfen

Onyxia legt ihr am Amt nieder: 'Werde nur noch diskreditiert'

HDZ-Durchbruch: Gnomeregan vor dem Überfall - Nicht sicherer!

AVSB (Azerothss Verkehrs-Sicherheits-Bund) klagt übe mangelnde Passagier-Sicherung bei Land- und Luftvehikeln

Hordigans randallieren: Oma mit Motorrad angefahren

Skandal beim Argentumturnier: Spieler können sich nicht für Fraktion entscheiden - Abbruch des Turnieres.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2009)

*Wirtschaftskriese hält auch hier Einzug!

Stormwind insolvent,erste Angebote von Ogrimmar werden geprüft*


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. Mai 2009)

*Arthas erkrankt ! *
Ist Nordend doch zu kalt für ihn ?


----------



## Gromack (27. Mai 2009)

Wirtschaftskriese hält auch hier Einzug!

Stormwind insolvent,erste Angebote von Ogrimmar werden geprüft


SEHR GUT!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (27. Mai 2009)

*Pisastudie: Kalimdor Kinder lernen immer weniger, liegt es an den  Gewaltspielen?*


----------



## Denq (27. Mai 2009)

*Aufgedeckt!* Nordkoreanischer Diktator Kim Jong Il spielt Vergelter.


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL: Maladin schließt den Mittwochs Thread!
- Obwohl noch Server offline sind!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

pie schrieb:


> *Pisastudie: Kalimdor Kinder lehrnen immer weniger liegt es an den  Gewaltspielen?*



LOOOL musste &#9829;lich dabei lachen... du redest vom lernen und schreibst lernen falsch =)

mfg


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

pie schrieb:


> *Pisastudie: Kalimdor Kinder lehrnen immer weniger liegt es an den Gewaltspielen?*



Gehörst du etwa dazu?


----------



## Raaandy (27. Mai 2009)

geiler thread spiele wow zwar nichmehr aber das is mal cool^^

vorallem der schreibfehler mit lernen war geil xD


----------



## pie (27. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> LOOOL musste &#9829;lich dabei lachen... du redest vom lernen und schreibst lernen falsch =)
> 
> mfg




Hoppala ach passiert^^


----------



## bilibishere (27. Mai 2009)

*Racheaktion?*

Dalaran aus dem Alteractal und schwebt jetzt im Kristtalsangwald!

Ob die Illuminaten schuld sind? 
Aiman Abdallah und sein Team sind vor Ort und berichten später..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (27. Mai 2009)

*Nordend* 
zu kalt und langweilig buchungen gingen zurück! Viele liegen lieber am Strand von Tortage oder verweilen in Altdorf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (27. Mai 2009)

_ARTHAS ERWISCHT BEIM KONSUM VON GOKS
STUDIE : GNOME WERDEN IMMER MEHR AN EISENSCHMIEDES SCHULEN GEMOBBT
PISA STUDIE: ZWERGE IMMER DÜMMER
DIE TIGER IM SCHLINGENDORNTAL STREIKEN WEGEN DER SCHLECHTEN BEZAHLUNG
ENSIDIA LANDET FIRSTKILL BEI HOGGER XD_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugger (27. Mai 2009)

*Gnom-König war Guild Wars süchtig!*
Musste Gnomeregan deshalb fallen? Gnomvolk entsetzt!


----------



## d2wap (27. Mai 2009)

Bankenkriese!
Justiz von Sturmwind fordert die Privatisierung der Auktionshäuser und Banken!


----------



## Raaandy (27. Mai 2009)

Kurznachricht!!!

Augenzeugen berichten von neuen Bärenarten..


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL!!

Spuren von Koks in Purpurbull Energietrank gefunden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Für die die nicht wissen was gemeint ist: http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article37983...-Red-Bull.html)


----------



## Mainrick (27. Mai 2009)

bilibishere schrieb:


> *Racheaktion?*
> 
> Dalaran aus dem Alteractal und schwebt jetzt im Kristtalsangwald!
> 
> ...




Klingt eher nach einer Pro Sieben Werbung als nach einer Schlagzeile^^


----------



## Mebo (27. Mai 2009)

Nordends irrer Diktator
Jetzt droht Arthas mit Krieg

haha ey so ein geiler Thread


----------



## fles (27. Mai 2009)

Gnomenballtunier abgesagt.
GRB (Gnomen-Rechts-Bund) droht mit Anzeige. Tauren entsetzt.


----------



## Crywalda (27. Mai 2009)

Ensetzen in Silbermond:

Erneute Todesfälle bei Blutelfen-Kindern und -Jugendlichen durch Partydroge "Manadistel".

Vor einigen Wochen überschatteten mehrere Todesfälle die Kinderwochen in Azeroth.
Wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, ist die Partydroge *"Manadistel"* die Ursache.
Der Leiter der Dogenklinik in Silbermond warnt eindringlich vor der Droge, da bereits die erste Einnahme zur völligen Abhängigkeit führt.


----------



## Korkmaz (27. Mai 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> _ARTHAS ERWISCHT BEIM KONSUM VON GOKS
> STUDIE : GNOME WERDEN IMMER MEHR AN EISENSCHMIEDES SCHULEN GEMOBBT
> PISA STUDIE: ZWERGE IMMER DÜMMER
> DIE TIGER IM SCHLINGENDORNTAL STREIKEN WEGEN DER SCHLECHTEN BEZAHLUNG
> ...


Was zum Teufel ist GOKS? ^^

Selbst auf Welt.de Rechtschreibfehler entdeckt: Jeder kennt es unter Redbull, Welt.de unter Red Bell XDD


> _Koksbrause: 0,4 Mikrogramm Kokain je Liter fand das Landesinstitut für Gesundheit in Nordrhein-Westfalen in Red Bell Cola._


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

Korkmaz schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist GOKS? ^^



Bitte nicht drauf eingehen, sonst folgen weitere unlustige Sachen, die den Thread erheblich zerstören.. hatte alles so gut angefangen..


----------



## Irmeli (27. Mai 2009)

Dank künstlicher Befruchtung -  Meeresschildkröte hat ein Ei gelegt!
Den Erfolg verdanken wir einer Gruppe von Gen-Gnomen. Ein Achievement ist ihnen sicher!

Erste Meeresschildkröte geschlüpft - ihr Name Flicky!
Die Kinderwochen verlangen eine Entschädigung wegen Namensmissbrauch.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Mai 2009)

*Zwerge und Gnome erhalten Platzverbot in Exodar und Darnassus.*
Nach einigen Anzeigen von weiblichen Elfen und Draenei wegen sexueller Belästigung wurden sämtlichen Gnomen und Zwergen das Visa für Kalimdor entzogen.
Der Stein des Anstosses sind immer wieder Aussagen der kleinen Bewohner.
Wie die Polizei mitteilte erfolgt der Ausspruch, Ihrer Haare riechen so gut, gegenüber den vorgenannten Damen.


----------



## Brandin (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal in Azzeroth*
Erste Anzeichen von Kannibalismus entdeckt​Ein Team der Forscherliga Gesellschaft fand beim Erkunden des Alteractals Spuren von Kannibalismus. Ein Commite aus internationalen hochrankigen Wissenschaftlern wird sich mit diesem Phänomen beschäftigen.

Blöd wird für Sie Live dabei sein.


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Mai 2009)

*Ansturm auf Getränkeverkäufer in Dalaran!*
Alle fragen: Wo find ich dieses Koma, das jetzt alle saufen?


----------



## Magic! (27. Mai 2009)

*Wipe durch bekifften Troll - Mindestens 24 Tote*
Erhöhung der Alkohol und Tabaksteuer eine Lösung?


----------



## plopp123 (27. Mai 2009)

KATASTROPHE: ARTHAS HAT BLASENENTZÜNDUNG
                       FROZEN THRONE NICHT BEHEIZT
                   "Ich werde wohl bis zum 2.3 Urlaub machen."


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2009)

*Entsetzen!*
*
Immer mehr Todesritter fangen an sich zu ritzen!*


----------



## Tomick (27. Mai 2009)

Ogrimmar Börse:

Der Naxx fällt um 10 Punkte, Ramas bald pleite !


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

Überraschung - Neues Kochrezept: Die Crazy Salmonellen, in jedem 7. Ei ist eine mit dabei

Musikalisch: Prostituierte pfeift aus allen Löchern

Süß: Junge Perser-Kotze in liebevolle Hände abzugeben

Neue Serie: Hinter Trippern - im Gynäkologenknast 

Ungleiches Paar: Vier-Minuten-Ei verliebt sich in Fünf-Minuten-Terrine

Zu lange getaucht: Chinese muss nach Luft japsen

Neuer Science-Fiction Film: Astronauten-Kamele verschollen im An-Dromedar-Nebel

Endlich: CSI-Orgrimmar und Stormwind-CIS werden abgesetzt


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> Überraschung - Neues Kochrezept: Die Crazy Salmonellen, in jedem 7. Ei ist eine mit dabei
> 
> Musikalisch: Prostituierte pfeift aus allen Löchern
> 
> ...




copy&paste wirkt wahre wunder!

mfg


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Mai 2009)

*Schlagzeile:*

Arthas' Frostthron schmilzt! Sitzt der König Nordends bald nur noch in einer Pfütze?


----------



## Teskon89 (27. Mai 2009)

Vogelgrippe legt Flugverkehr in Azeroth lahm!


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Mai 2009)

*Große Dürre in Mulgore!!!!*

Die Tauren sind laut Donnerfels News in einer schwierigen Situation.
Da es bereits seit 24 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet hat und das ganze Grasland verdörrt ist, bittet die Staatsregierung in Donnerfels um Hilfe. Die Tauren leben momentan nur von Heu und Stroh. Die Regierung von Sturmwind hat Donnerfels bereits Ihre Hilfe zugesagt.
Im Wald von Elwynn werden bereits Ställe für junge Kühe und Bullen gebaut.


----------



## Tokenlord (27. Mai 2009)

Mehrere Mitglieder des SI:7 aufgrund von Rauschmittelverkauf an Minderjährige festgenommen.
Wie tiefgreifend ist diese Schmuggelorganisation?


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

wtf 10 seiten^^

also viele von euren Schlagzeilen sind ja mal echt interessant^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (27. Mai 2009)

Raidausfall auf Malfurion
Saphiron bekam Knochen nicht sortiert.

Tumult im Obsidiansanktum
Vesperon ist es zu Warm.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*Baum(rinde) Wahnsinn schlägt um sich*
In ganz Atzeroth werden alle Duriden Gebeten sich in die Nächste Baumschule zu begeen zur Blatlausuntersuchung

- Nach einem Vorfall in Nagrand besteht Grund zur annahme das ein Verrückter Gobblin sein neuses Pflanen Ex Mittel ausversehn in den Örtigen Fluss geschüttet hat


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Mai 2009)

bitte rausnehmen, war mein fehler!


----------



## Nataku (27. Mai 2009)

"Ich wusste nicht, was mich erwartet!" -
Der ehemalige Herrscher von Outland zieht vors Gericht, da in seinem Arbeitsvertrag nichts von herumpöbelnden Abenteuergruppen in seiner Residenz stand. Nun verlangt er Schadensersatz in Millionenhöhe.


----------



## Omidas (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue Buch von Dan Brawn begeistert die Massen.*

In seinem neuen Buch geht es um die Geheimorganisation "Blizzard". Dort  findet ein mutiger 
Gnom Hinweise über eine mysteriösen Geheimbund heraus, der im verborgenen die Geschicke
der Welt lenken soll. Bei seinen Recherchen stößt er dabei immer wieder auf die Gamemaster, 
die Eingreiftruppe von Blizzard, denen nachgesagt wird dass Personen die zuviel wussten oder
sich zu opertunistisch verhalten haben plötzlich für Stunden oder Tage verschwunden sind.
In einigen Fällen sollen betroffene sogar nie wieder gesehen worden sein. 

Die Gnomische Morgenpost meint: 
Dieses Buch dürfen sie auf keinen Fall versäumen zu lesen.


----------



## Mòóni86 (27. Mai 2009)

*Neuste Studien beweisen: Durch geschlechter Ungleichheiten in Azeroth droht nun Völkern das aussterben.*
_Gen-Gnome versuchen das Unheil mit künstlicher Befruchtung an Zwergenmännern abzuwenden, doch diese weigern sich..._

*Hexenmeister erneut verklagt, er lässt das fluchen nicht!*

*Gnome protestieren weiter, Fliegender Teppich zum aufsteigen immer noch zu hoch!*


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

*Eilmeldung:*
Taure mit Nachtelf betrogen - Schwangerschaftstest positiv - erster Elf mit Fellohren entdeckt das Licht der Welt - Super-Nanny hellauf begeistert


----------



## Durbem (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal: Krieger uriniert an Druiden.
"Ich dachte es wäre nur ein Baum", sagt der Krieger reuelos.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2009)

Huhu, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon mal, da betreibe ich frech Eigenwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51522&hl=


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Mai 2009)

vote for Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

*Katastrophe in Ulduar:*
Yogg-Saron frisst Sara - Encounter für immer vermurkst?
Mimiron sprengt sich selbst - Freeloot bekommt neue Bedeutung.
/e: (hier kommt noch einer)
XT-002 verletzt mehrere Spieler tödlich - er wollte nur spielen.


----------



## I dream online (27. Mai 2009)

Hehe, was ne super Idee, dieser Thread und&#8230;Eure Schlagzeilen!!

*vom Stuhl kipp vor lachen* &#8230; und den Bubble &#8211; Knopf nicht fiiiiiind  *auaaaaa*


*Eiskrone Dayli am 10.5.09:*

*SKANDAL!! Thassarian an Bord der Himmelsbrecher unauffindbar!!!!*
Wie unsere freien Mitarbeiter mitteilten, ist Thassarian seit etwa 12 Uhr spurlos verschwunden und seit Stunden unauffindbar!
_Absalan der Fromme_ im Interview: hmmm&#8230; nunja&#8230;ja nun&#8230; lasst uns von hier verschwinden&#8230;
     -	Interview bricht ab &#8211; frommer Zwerg brabbelt unverständliche Töne-

Unsere Recherchen laufen auf Hochtouren, bestes Personal und freie Mitarbeiter befinden sich im Sondereinsatz, um das Verschwinden des zumeist sehr verschwiegenen Todesritters aufzuklären.

_Renzik &#8222;Das Messer&#8220;_ flüstert: Ich sehe ihn! ... oh&#8230;  er kniet vor Eralan in Tristessa! Mit &#8230; Blutdistel in der Hand &#8230;

---------------------------------
Tja, da hat wohl irgendwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Grml, verlinken der Dunklen Versuchung klappt nicht, sry, Thassarian war aber tatsächlich einige Stunden nicht "anwesend" , GMs hatten keine offizielle Erklärung dafür...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (27. Mai 2009)

DRAMA: NACHTELF ZIEHT SICH TÖDLICHE GESCHLECHTSKRANKHEIT BEIM GESCHLECHTSVERKEHR MIT ASTLOCH ZU

Jetzt nur für Tauren: Der "Ich-bremse-automatisch-auch-für-Gnome-Kodo"

Der Verkaufsschlager des Jahres: Extra große Tasche für Ninjalooter!


----------



## pandameat (27. Mai 2009)

Kaltoun schrieb:


> Streik vorbei? GM's wollen den seid 2004 andauernden streik beiseite legen und anfagen zu arbeiten.



genial..
ihr habt aber auch witzige ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (27. Mai 2009)

*Treffen der Chopperfahrer Azeroths fällt aus!

*_"Die Gnome bleiben einfach immer im Radkasten hängen."_ _äusserte sich der Anführer der Gilde "Hells Angels" fassunglos._

_Blizzard kündigt Reflektoren an Gnomenrüstungen an um noch mehr Unfälle zu verhindern!_


----------



## Renkin (27. Mai 2009)

> Goblins freuen sich: Nur 5000 Zeppelinabstürze diese Woche
> - Rex Plosiv: Wir haben eine Bombenstimmung -


das is ja mal geil^^


----------



## Akollos (27. Mai 2009)

*Flickwerk außer kontrolle
*im interview:flickwerk nicht mehr spielen


----------



## Ljuboff (27. Mai 2009)

Radiant schrieb:


> Neue Sexstudie belegt: Der Großteil des WoW-Nachwuchses wird mittwochs von 3.00 - 11.00 gezeugt!



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (27. Mai 2009)

Eiskrone - das geheime Reiseparadies der Geißel


----------



## zkral (27. Mai 2009)

/for sticky

*Unerklärlicher Diebstahl in Großbäckerei - Magier unter Verdacht
*_Bei der Inventur fehlten zahlreiche Körbe von Manastrudeln..._

*Rinderüberraschung!
*_40 nackte Gnome greifen Donnerfels an_


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Mai 2009)

*Die Vogelgrippe hat Northrend erreicht; Druiden in Moonkin- und Fluggestalt waren die ersten Opfer*

*Arthas warme Wohnideen; Dekorieren sie ihr Haus zusammen mit unserem Innenarchitekten Arthas Menethil (Auch unter dem Pseudonym Lichking bekannt) um. Urlaubsfeeling erwartet sie!*

Und die Hauptmeldung des Tages:

*Börsencrash in Stormwind! Preise für Artikel im Auktionshaus drastisch gesunken! Kürschner, Minenarbeiter und Kräutersammler kündigen Protest an!*


----------



## Larmina (27. Mai 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Arthas warme Wohnideen; Dekorieren sie ihr Haus zusammen mit unserem Innenarchitekten Arthas Menethil (Auch unter dem Pseudonym Lichking bekannt) um. Urlaubsfeeling erwartet sie!


http://www.zachseinblog.de/?page_id=1912 hör dir mal "Insert content here Teil 2" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das ist der Zach der bei Allimania mitgemischt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> 40 nackte Gnome greifen Donnerfels an


Wie ich grad Dönerfels gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. Mai 2009)

ENTHÜLLT! Warum die Eiskronenzitadelle nicht geöffnet wird:
Arthas an Arthritis erkrankt. _"Ich kann Frostmourne nicht mehr halten!"_


Traumhochzeit: Nordends Moder-Monarch heiratet reanimierten Freddy M. und macht ihn zur Lich_QUEEN_.
Neue WeltTerrorTournee angekündigt!


Krise im Norden!  Generalmobilmachung in Eiskrone
Arthas:_"Wir bringen euch Frieden... und Fäulnis."_​


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Mai 2009)

*Azeroths Disco-Festival des Jahrhunderts fällt ins Wasser
-MC Lichking ist in Nodend von 25 wütenden Menschen niedergeschlagen worden*


----------



## Thornbearer (27. Mai 2009)

*Enthüllt: Schweinegrippe schuld am Fall Gnomeregans!*


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> http://www.zachseinblog.de/?page_id=1912 hör dir mal "Insert content here Teil 2" an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich lache grad voll ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Arthas bei LIDL....
geeil
und dann noch 'Selbst ich bin nicht so verdorben'
Oder er als Psychologe fördert Morde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und seine Skretärin is auch geil


----------



## Pusillin (27. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich: Einem Fischer wurde so oft der Arm von einem Monsterbauchfisch abgebissen, dass er es schon gar nicht mehr zählt.
                  Fast die ganze Welt unterstützt ihn.


----------



## boonfish (27. Mai 2009)

Pupertät: xt 002 Deconstructor im Stimmbruch / wurde auch mal zeit 

Kriminalität: Skillpuppe in Ironforge tot geprügelt! - Staatsanwalt fordert Klassennerfs


----------



## Thornbearer (27. Mai 2009)

*Marodierende Paladine im Warsong: Schukengenossenschaft fordert die längst versprochenen Dosenöffner.*


----------



## KarambaKarachoOlé (27. Mai 2009)

Mr. Biggleworth ermordet! Der anscheinend psychisch gestörte Täter wollte Sie laut eigener Aussage "nur" häuten. Der passionierte Jäger wurde in die Psychiatrie von Dalaran eingeliefert.


----------



## Sentro (27. Mai 2009)

"Klimawandel erreicht Nordend - wird Arthas dahinschmelzen?"

"Exklusiv: Interview mit Todesschwinge - Wann ich in´s Spiel implementiert werde"


----------



## Perais (27. Mai 2009)

Der Lichkönig Macht scluss

Der Lichkönig Arthas Menethil hat die Schnauze voll.
Zitat: Durch die Klimaerwärmung muss ich Eiskrone kalt halten 
doch der Strom ist viel zu teuer.
Raidgilden schreien nach Preissenkung.


----------



## Lassart (27. Mai 2009)

Menschenmasse: Zig Tausende Spieler verlassen den Nexus...wieder Platz für neue Abenteuerer?


----------



## firehawk14 (27. Mai 2009)

Freudentaumel in der Buffed-Redaktion ! 
Zam hat endlich seine Schildkröte geangelt.


----------



## LOOTsi (27. Mai 2009)

Wirtschaft und Politik:
Undercity: Pixel Klage abgewiesen - Untoter Bankdirector verliert sein Gesicht

Fernsehen:
Neue Staffel - Neue Sendezeit: 6 Undercity

Sonstiges:
Zufall? - 25 Tote bei Massenkarambolage in Ulduar - Blitzeis.


----------



## Gromack (27. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich Tauren erstreiten das Recht Gnome als Kickerfiguren nutzen zu dürfen!


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Jaithas: Flitterwochen in Nordend? Oder doch nur gemeinsame Ferien? Arthas mit Jaina im Strand der Uralten von Paparazi Ragnaros abgeblitz!


----------



## allop (27. Mai 2009)

- *BOMBEN IN NAXXRAMAS*
  Kel´Thuzad:"Die Geißel wird nich zulassen, dass diese Terroristen unsere Freiheit bedrohen"


- *HART DURCHGEGRIFFEN*: Von der Leyen löst demographisches Problem
  Blizzard verlegt wöchentliche Serverarbeiten auf Samstagabend

- *ENTHÜLLT*: Arthas schon immer größenwahnsinnig
   Jaina Proudmoore packt aus: "Ich musste Prinz zu ihm sagen"


----------



## darling - bealgun (27. Mai 2009)

*SKANDAL: Pala tötet 6 Einhörnchen ohne Heilung!*

*Erfolg: Argentumturnier beschäftigt Hartz4-Spieler*

*Updated: Erster Bär names 'Boar' lvlt nun ohne Jäger!*


----------



## Cathalina (27. Mai 2009)

"Malygos entflieht und vernichtet die Stadt Sturmwind"


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal*

Bob streikt!


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*SENSATION: Arthas hat Stefan Raab als Vorbild

-Demnächst auf ihrem Server: Schlag den Arthas
  Moderiert von Illidan Sturmgrimm*


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

Alle Rentengeil

Immer mehr junge Menschen wollen 80 werden.

Schiessstände vor dem aus.
Ingenieure verticken Donnerbüchsen und gewehre auf dem Schwarzmarkt


----------



## Crudelus (27. Mai 2009)

-----Ozonloch über nordend gesichtet, viele Trolle an Hautkrebs erkrankt und eiskrone am schmelzen------

-----In donnerfels wurden mehr als 5 Spieler gesichtet------

-----Pala im Bg gestorben-----

-----Arthas zieht wegen lärmbelästigung durch das arg. turnier vor gericht-----

-----Eiskronenzitaddele bleibt noch lange verschlossen, Arthas bestätigte in einem Interview er sei RoM süchtig-----

-----Illidan begang Selbstmord, weil er sich alleine fühlte ohne die Raids-----

-----Maly wegen Vogelgrippe im Krankenhaus-----

-----Atomkraftwerk "Mulgore GMBH" Explodierd, eine Horde Kühe mutierte zu seltsamen Wesen, die von Forschern als "Tauren" bezeichnet werden-----

-----Geißel eröffnete am letzten samstag die Dönerbude-Naxx und bietet den neuen "Menschendöner" an-----

-----Erzmagier Rhonin beim Drogen Herbeizaubern erwischt! 3 Jahre Knast!-----

-----Thrall verliert im "icq-vier gewinnt" gegen seinen kumpel Varian Vrynn, die Promis beleidigen sich nun in aller öffentlichkeit gegenseitig-----

-----Dj Cairne B! hat das goldene Totem gewonnen für seinen neuen song: " I've got the Gnom"-----

-----Gleichgeschlechtiche Ehen sind in Azerotz für Ok erklärt wurden -> Sylvanas heiratete Jaina Prachtmeer-----

-----Brann Bronzebart bartfrei gesichtet, er sagte uns:" Ohne Bart ist der neue Bart, das ist jetzt In!"-----

Los leute, gogo ich will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (27. Mai 2009)

Untoter wegen Kanibalismus verhaftet
Ingi's müssen katalisator in die chopper einbauen


----------



## RosaTauchadin (27. Mai 2009)

Das Ende - Wayne nimmt absofort nurnoch Anrufe von 
                 Spielern unter 80 an !


----------



## Larmina (27. Mai 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> -----Brann Bronzebart bartfrei gesichtet, er sagte uns:" Ohne Bart ist der neue Bart, das ist jetzt In!"-----


Was kann man einem zwerg noch mehr antun als seine Heimatstadt (Ironforge) umzunennen und seinen Familiennamen (Bronzebeard) zu ändern? Man kann ihm den Bart abrasieren.. Jetzt ist es doch kein Zwerg mehr :cyring:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Mai 2009)

*Stiftung Warentest prüft Magier-Portal-Dienste  - Kunden kamen niemals an!

D.E.H.T.A warnt - Pet's werden von Jägern nicht artgerecht gehalten!

Arthas unter den Filmproduzenten - erstes Werk : Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauze!

Herbstkollektion von Dolce und Giganta bemängelt - Kriegern glitzert es nicht genug!

Heute Live im Interview mit Grobbulus :  Warum meine Eltern mich nie geliebt haben!

Barbiere - Tauren-frisuren zu anstrengend!

Feuermagier müssen feuern einstellen, Klimaerwärmung sonst zu heftig!

*


----------



## Chromespell (27. Mai 2009)

*Alleingelassen: Gruul und Magtheridon beklagen sich über Vernachlässigung.*

*Schamane lebt: Wiederauferstehung nach Kopfschuss durch Jäger. Nobelgarten zu Ehren des Schamis.*


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Ex Präsident Hochlord Tirion Fordring packt mit seiner Lebensgeschichte aus- in Taschenbücherformat!
Mehr dazu heute Abend im Interview mit dem Ex Präsident von Sturmwind persöhnlich

C'Thun der Weise
Sturmwind


----------



## Hordhaza (27. Mai 2009)

Reaktion auf PISA
Spinnt das Bildungsministerium?

*Stormwind* Wie aus gut unterrichten Kreisen des Königshauses berichtet wird, wird in Kürze ein neues Gesetzpaket in Kraft treten. RAID fand jetzt heraus: Dieses Gesetz betrifft alle! Eine geheime Kommission aus Tauren, Nacht-, Blut- Hochelfen, Gnomen, Zwergen, Menschen, Untoten, Draenei und Orks werden dieses Paket unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit verabschieden. Kernpunkt: Die Bildung. So soll es Kriegern nur noch erlaubt sein, Waffen in die Hand zu nehmen die deren eigenen Intellekt nicht übersteigt. Ein Sprecher der Haudrauff-Gewerkschaft: Wir werden streiken. Es kann nicht sein, dass wir darunter zu leiden haben wenn so kluge Waffen geschmiedet werden!

Unmut regt sich wegen einer weiteren Änderung: Erst nach einem umfangreichen Rechtschreibtest darf man sein Heimatdorf verlassen um in die Welt zu ziehen. Auch wenn das Jubeln unter den Inschriftenkundigen laut zu hören war, äußern sich auch kritische Stimmen. So sagte Cairne Bloodhoof gemeinsam mit Thrall zu RAID: Sie müssen uns mal verstehen. Haben Sie mal versucht mit Hufen oder solchen Pranken wie unsere orkischen Freunde zu schreiben? Ich finde das absurd.

Große Zustimmung fand der Vorschlag unter den Aussenseitern unserer Gesellschaft. So sagte Kel'thas Sunstrider zu RAID: Wissen Sie, abgesehen davon dass meiner Meinung ja nur Elfen überhaupt erlaubt sein sollte geradeaus zu laufen bin ich doch sehr froh über diese Änderungen. Diese stinkenden Orke, diese verdreckten Waldläufer die sich hochtrabend "Jäger" nennen .... (lacht) ... absurd. Die Jagd ist den Königen vorbehalten. Nun gut, aber eine Erleichterung für mich und meine Freunde (Illidan Stormrage, Arthas "the lich king" Menethil oder Kel'Thuzad (die Red.)) ist es schon. Wissen Sie wie absurd es ist, wenn da eine Bande dreckiger Banditen mit lautem Gebrüll auf einem zugerannt kommt? Da erwartet man als anständiger Boss doch wenigstens klare Ansagen wie "Zu den Waffen" oder ähnliches. Stattdessen? "main hiel auf tank, mehr dps mit crit, Achtung enrage, nun next phase, pull die adds und mach aoe". (seufzt) Das ist so demütigend. Wie eine Gruppe Eingeborener, die ihren heidnischen Gott anbetet.

Der Versuch von RAID ein Interview mit Arthas Menethil selbst zu bekommen, war leider erfolglos. Wir hoffen in der nächsten Ausgabe mehr berichten zu können.
(sg)


----------



## Willtaker (27. Mai 2009)

mal was für seite 1 ganz unten:


die lvl 19 blutelfin stella sehnt sich nach einer starken, flauschigen taurenschulter, weil sie immer so allein ist.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Mai 2009)

Magier korruptiert Schneiderbranche - Schafe nichtmehr auffindbar!

Gnomdiskriminierung - Achterbahnschilder zu hoch angebracht!

Nintendo Vorsitzender "Schu rke" bringt neues Spiel heraus - "Ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst" wird als Kassenschlager erwartet!

Golbiningenieur entwickelt erstes Gnom-betriebenes Mopped!


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Kernpunkt: Die Bildung. So soll es Kriegern nur noch erlaubt sein, Waffen in die Hand zu nehmen die deren eigenen Intellekt nicht übersteigt.


Ich schmeiß mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (27. Mai 2009)

*Ökoterror: Globale Erwärmung flutet den Blackrock.*
_Zitat von Ragnaros: Es hat auch Vorteile. Nun ist es der "Harte Kern" und ich bin der Steinlord._

Alte Recken durfen sich freuen. Der jetzt schon sehnsüchtig erwartete "Hard Core" soll für 10 - 25 Abenteurer des 90. Zirkels ausgelegt sein.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Mai 2009)

Die "Orgrimmar-Sensation"deckt auf, Todesritter spielt Bill Kaulitz!!!

Druide ertrinkt beim Schwimmen - Wassergestalt fehlerhaft?

Eule äußert sich zur Kissenindustrie - "Ich lasse keine Federn mehr"

Biber werden verboten, weil Schamanen klagen!

Neues Kochbuch von Mr. Chic Ken veröffentlich - Druiden in Fluggestalt jetzt unter Naturschutz?

Arthas zum neuen Bachlor gekrönt - Eiskrone feiert bis in die Nacht!

Sensation - Jäger hat erstes Pony gezähmt und will einen Ponyhof aufmachen!

Grabschändungen in ganz Azeroth - Todesritter DéàthDévîl unter verdacht!

Arthas castet ganz Nordend - wer wird Eiskrones next Geißeldiener?!



xD


----------



## hey dude (27. Mai 2009)

*Teufelskreis* - Zwei angetrunkene Priester haben es gestern Nacht geschafft, sich gegenseitig "gedankenzukontrollieren" und kommen nun nicht mehr aus diesem Teufelskreislauf heraus! Hilfe dringend gesucht.

*Dreist* - Die Troggs aus dem Ragefire Abgrund werden immer dreister. Sie kommen aus ihrer Instanz und betteln bei den Bürgern von Orgrimmar nach Geld und Essen. Manche von ihnen stehen in der Gasse und spielen Panflöte, Bongo oder Sitar, und hoffen dadurch an Geld zu kommen. Allem Anschein nach wollen sie nur etwas Essbares für ihren Meister Taragaman auftreiben. (Exklusivinterview mit Taragaman auf Seite 7)


Leute, der Thread ist genial! Hauta-hauta-hauta reein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dude

Edit: 100. Beitrag *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2009)

_*Thrall ein Junki?*_
Teenager-Bilder zeigen Thrall beim kiffen! Bisher noch keine Stellungnahme.


----------



## deHaar (27. Mai 2009)

"Große Koalition? - Thrall trifft sich mit König Wrynn — Zwerge empört, Tauren sauer, Gnome voller Angst"

"Nacktfotos von Jaina Prachtmeer in der Beutebucht aufgetaucht — Theramore von Papparazzi überrannt — Prachtmeer: Scheiss Flaschenpost"


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Mai 2009)

*Attumen bittet um Hilfe - Zitat " Mir sind die Möhren ausgegangen! "

Skandal - Thrall verbietet Gildenbanken! Illegale Auslandskonten seien nicht gestattet!

Aldi klagt - "Meister der Lehren" haben unsere Tüten geklaut!

Katja Saalfrank nimmt Sturmwind König als Geisel - "Er müsse sich erst auf der stillen Treppe beweisen!"

Arbeitsamt ruft zum Aufstand auf! - Untote seien zu faul! - Gleichzeitig wird die erste Bundesliga gestoppt, sie hätten das selbe Problem!

Paladin wird zum Helden ernannt - Segen der Freiheit für alle Zwangsarbeiter!*


----------



## Mr.Mojo (27. Mai 2009)

*Taverne in Unterstadt von Gesundheitsbehörde geschlossen!!!
*Das beliebte Gasthaus in Unterstadt wurde wegen Kackerlacken und Seuchenflüssichkeiten in der Küche geschlossen.
Interviev mit dem Koch Jehremia Paison auf Seite 7




(Jehremia Paison is der Kackerlackenverkäufer in UC für die dies nich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Spitzenthread!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## tschilpi (27. Mai 2009)

*ALDOR LIFT FORDERTE WEITERES TODESOPFER*
-dpa. 13:37 Ein Orc Krieger erhoffte sich bei seiner Eile den Aldor Lift noch zu erwischen, fiel beim Absturz jedoch mehr als 10 Meter in die Tiefe. Jeglicher Wiederbelebungsversuch der Priester-Sanitäter kam zu spät, der Mann verunglückte noch an der Unfallstelle.


----------



## kurnthewar (27. Mai 2009)

*"Sapa Loot"

Martin Fury nimmt Ulduar aus. Zuschauer verhaftet !*


man ist das ein geiler fread !


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

*Ausgebüxt*
Neusten Eilmeldungen zufolge ist der wohl bekannteste kleine Murloc Knutrrggglll aus dem Zul'Drak Zoo ausgebrochen. 
Pfleger fanden sein Gehege heute morgen leer an. 
Großflächige Suchaktionen in Murlockostümen sind für heute Nachmittag angesetzt, sollte er bis dahin nicht eigenständig zurückgekommen sein..​
Steckbrief:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knutrrggglll ist 50 cm groß.
Er ist an den Rufen _gwarlggggglllll_ und _haaarblblblblblblbl_ von anderen seiner Art leicht zu unterscheiden. 
Seine Schuppen sind von bläulicher Farbe und er liebt den Geruch vergammelten Fisch's.

*Sollten Sie Knutrrggglll gesehen haben oder einen anderen der Ermittlung dienlichen Hinweis haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die nächste Dalaranstadtwachendienststelle*


----------



## Fohlenbraten (27. Mai 2009)

Zwischendurch nochmal vielen Dank für die große Beteiligung
an meinem Thread. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so "geistreiche"
Beiträge gelesen.

Ich denke für morgen werde ich mir dann was neues überlegen...


----------



## BleaKill (27. Mai 2009)

Arthas geschockt - Erster lieber Todesritter outet sich


----------



## Desmondio (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal: Forenmods finden Sticky Button nicht!!


----------



## The Future (27. Mai 2009)

Lichking Enttarnt


Arthas gibt zu das der Wahre Lichking sehr lang an einer schweren Krankheit litt und er dessen nur vertreten hätte.


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

@Xelyna: Sehr nice!

*"Raid auf Gamon"*

10 Level 1er Chars, alle benannt nach einem berühmten Spieler auf Frostmourne, starteten einen Raid auf Gamon in Orgrimmar.


----------



## colia (27. Mai 2009)

*Dreister Einbruch!*

Ein bis lang noch unbekanter Täter ist in der vergangenden Nacht mit seinem Mamut durch das Schaufenster des Juweliers in Dalaran gebrochen und hat sämtliche Edelsteine gestohlen.



*Verstärkte Alkoholkontrollen !*



Aufgrund gestiegener Unfahlzahlen mit bertunken Chopperfahren werden jetzt im ganzen Land die Alkoholkontrollen verstärkt.

Ein Sprecher der Stadtwache von Stormwind sagt das die Stadtwache von Ironforg zum Braufest im Herbst schon um verstärkung gebeten hätte, da mit erhötem Alkohlkunsum gerechnet wird. Empörte Zwerge sagten nur " Allehol issst  ein Gru.. Grundnarungsmittel un man könne ja auch nnnoch naaach dem Genus von zw.. zwei Litern Donerbräu Fahren"





mfg



Colia


----------



## Feindflieger (27. Mai 2009)

Hogger in Klinik eingewiesen - Er sah nur noch nackte Gnome.


----------



## Esda (27. Mai 2009)

Radiant schrieb:


> Neue Sexstudie belegt: Der Großteil des WoW-Nachwuchses wird mittwochs von 3.00 - 11.00 gezeugt!





Napf schrieb:


> Drogensucht: Eule schnüffelt Uhu
> 
> Im Arsch: Schwule Uhr tuckt nicht ganz richtig
> Ingineur hat Scheiße gebaut...
> ...


oaaaah, wie geil *tränenausdenAugenwisch*




LOOTsi schrieb:


> Fernsehen:
> Neue Staffel - Neue Sendezeit: 6 Undercity


auch sooo geil, nur: wer hats verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber...


Hordhaza schrieb:


> Rekation auf PISA
> ...bla...


... ist das beste, ey ich lag fast unterm Tisch!

*giffel*


----------



## Reiskartoffel (27. Mai 2009)

Naxxramas Raid wurde von einem tragischen Tod eines Tauren Krieger überschattet.
Ein Magier hatte vergessen den Krieger mit Int zu buffen. Der Krieger bergass dann einfach das Atmen und starb in wenigen Minuten. Gegen den Magier wird nun wegen fahrlässiger Tötung ermittelt.

Die Uni Exodar hat bewiesen. Bubbles machen impotent!
Paladine sind geschockt.

Die Mannschaft "Wuschelmähne" hat die Disziplin im Team Gnomweitwurf bei den olymp. Spielen in Ogrimmar souverän für sich entscheiden können.

Ein magersüchtiges Tauren Model ist bei den Modeschauen in Unterstadt zusammengekippt.
Grund sei laut Experten die schlechte Luft in Unterstadt, die dem schwachen Immunsystem, das dem durch die Magersucht geschwächten Immunsystem stark zusetzte. Die Taurin wog nur noch unglaubliche 152 kg.

Experten warnen: In 7/10 grauen Gegenständen sind giftige Schwermetalle nachgewiesen worden.
Experten raten auf weiße Gegenstände zurückzugreifen.

Immer mehr Heiler leiden unter dem Burnoutsyndrom. Meist ist Umskillen die einzige Heilung.

Wissenschaftler rätseln: "Haben wir einen freien Willen oder werden wir von übernatürlichen Mächten gesteuert?"


----------



## Camô (27. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> oaaaah, wie geil *tränenausdenAugenwisch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Six feet under, oder?


----------



## Halthiruil (27. Mai 2009)

*60m können tief sein* - ein Toter und drei weitere Verletzte in Shattrath.
Ein Taure sprang gestern aus bisher noch unbekannten Gründen von seinem fliegenden Reittier. Augenzeugen berichteten wie der Taure mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in Richtung Boden flog. Dabei landete er auf drei Gnomen, die, wie durch ein Wunder, nur leicht verletzt wurden. Der Taure überlebte dies nicht. Angehörige trauern um den Toten. 
Die Stadtwache ermittelt nun in dem Fall um herauszufinden was zu dem schrecklichen Unfall führte.


----------



## minosha (27. Mai 2009)

Star Wars Produzenten verklagen Herod, wegen seines Spruches: Klingen des Lichts.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2009)

Topper McNabb: "Regierung stahl mir meine Farm!"

_Stormwind_. Topper McNabb (36), stadtbekannter Stadtstreicher, macht ungeheuerliche Anschuldigungen gegen die Verwaltung von Stormwind. "Als Stormwind wieder aufgebaut wurde, haben die einfach einen Turm auf meine Farm gestellt, ohne mich zu entschädigen. Und jetzt? Jetzt muß ich hinter dem Auktionshaus betteln oder für 1 Kupfer strotzenden Helden die Rüstung polieren!". Und was macht der König? Er läßt sich feiern - und ab und an die Rüstung reinigen.


----------



## Esda (27. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Six feet under, oder?



ich dachte eher an Sex in the City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so wie: 6 (Sex) un-der(the)-City


lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (27. Mai 2009)

In der Hoffnung, dass es das noch nicht gab:


*Grausam* - Hexenmeister tötet Pinguine auf Eisinsel 

Gestern konnte man auf einer Insel vor Nordend einen Hexenmeister (80) beobachten, der mit einer sadistischen Freude die kleinen Pinguine grausam abschlachtete. Woran mag das liegen?

*Skandal *- Fotos von Janina Prachtmeer und Lichkönig Arthas gefunden 

Gestern entdeckte ein findiger Gnom im Schlafzimmer der beliebten Magierin geheime Aufnahmen von ihr und dem Lichkönig. Die Allianz ist geschockt. Was verbirgt Janina vor uns? Etwa ein kleines süßes (oder weniger süßes) Geheimnis? 

Heute im Newsticker: 

Die Bank von Stormwind bittet um milde Gaben zur Finanzierung der maroden Struktur


----------



## Darkfire936 (27. Mai 2009)

Arthas hat Frostmourne im Todesritter Startgebiet vergessen- werden wir noch länger auf die Eiskronenzitadelle warten müssen?

Ein Interview mit Baron Totenschwur zu diesem Vorfall finden sie auf Seite 13


----------



## Mr.Mojo (27. Mai 2009)

"FALL" VON NAXXRAMAS?
Die fliegende Metropole wurde gesperrt da das Saronit, aus welchem ie Festung besteht, rostet!
Kel'thusat im Interviev: Das Metall is für diese Kälte nicht geschaffen. Ich und meine Truppen haben schon eine Beschwerde an unseren Arbeitsgeber eingereicht, dass wir wieder an unseren alten Platz fliegen dürfen."


mfg


----------



## Trullinchen (27. Mai 2009)

*Jäger - News*

_*Leinenzwang in allen Städten gefordert.
Kommt mit Patch 0.8.15 der Pet - Führerschein?*_

*Drachenöde - Ticker*
_
*Jäger bei illegalen Tierkämpfen gefasst.
Der Hafen Moa`ki wurde geschlossen.*_

*WOW World News*

*Jägerring gesprengt.

Über 10.000 exotische Tiere sichergestelt.
Laut offizellen Angaben des Beauftragten für Tier - und Artenschutz in Dalaran,
konnte der illegale Import von über 10.000 exotischen Tieren
aus Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt verhindert werden.*


----------



## Freelancer (27. Mai 2009)

Her schrieb:


> Meine Schlagzeile
> " Hartz 4 Empfänger verschweigt das ein Lederer und Kürschnergewerbe nachgeht ---- Leistungsstopp"



Das kommt bestimmt noch weil die Politiker ja das ganze Geld was sie nicht haben vor den Wahlen verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandaljäger oder Trendsetter?*

Poserritter auf Jojamba beim Schmusen mit einer Nachtelfe erwischt!

die erschreckenden Erkenntnisse unserer Skandalreporter finden Sie auf Seite 84.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> *Skandaljäger oder Trendsetter?*
> 
> Poserritter auf Jojamba beim Schmusen mit einer Nachtelfe erwischt!
> 
> die erschreckenden Erkenntnisse unserer Skandalreporter finden Sie auf Seite 84.



Gegendarstellung der Nachtelfe 
"Einfach widerlich!! Ich hoffe er behält die Abdrücke meiner Handtasche noch lang im Gesicht..."
Lesen Sie jetzt wie auch Sie ihre Tasche zur Abwehr einsetzen können - Seite 32, 33 und 108.


----------



## jamirro (27. Mai 2009)

*Wahnsinniger Unterwegs!!*

Ein Priester unbekannter Herkunft hat gestern Abend an verschiedenen Orten in Azeroth sein Unwesen getrieben. Mittels Gedankenkontrolle "übernahm" er seine Gegner. Willenlos stürzten sich die Betroffenen aus höchster Höhe in den Tod.


----------



## Blah (27. Mai 2009)

Verbreitung der Geisselgrippe verzeichnet weniger Opfer, dank dem Pharmakonzern Palartis.


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gegendarstellung der Nachtelfe
> "Einfach widerlich!! Ich hoffe er behält die Abdrücke meiner Handtasche noch lang im Gesicht..."
> Lesen Sie jetzt wie auch Sie ihre Tasche zur Abwehr einsetzen können - Seite 32, 33 und 108.



*Poserritter betont: öhm...
**Aussagen widersprüchlich*

Skandalreporter rücken ins Visier der Zandalaar: Ruf der Heimatinsel als abgelegenes Paradies in Gefahr! Waffenruhe aufgekündigt. Hakkarseuchentests wurden von Grom Gol aus beobachtet. Mehr dazu im Hauptteil.


----------



## Yldrasson (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal: Neues TCG-Mount bringt Vogelgrippe nach Azeroth! Über 1.000 Falkenschreiter bereits erkrankt!*


----------



## Reiskartoffel (27. Mai 2009)

Kel´thuzad geht in Rente. 
Er ging schonmal, als Bc startete in Rente, jedoch feierte er sein Comeback in Wotlk. 
Diesmal meint er es ernst und er dementiert ein weiteres Comeback.
Als Grund nannte er, dass er sein Niveau aus seiner Anfangszeit nicht mehr erreichen könne.
Es stehen einige Kandidaten im Gespräch, die in bald ablösen könnten. Darunter sei auch Hogger. Er war jedoch nicht bereit eine Stellungnahme zu geben.


----------



## Liberiana (27. Mai 2009)

*Hilfe: Katze Gesucht!*
Der berühmte Multi-Millionär Kel'Thuzad vermisst seid letztem Donnerstag seine Katze:
Mr. Biggelsworth! Sie ist Abends zum Essen nicht nach Hause gekommen, Türsteher Sapphiron dazu:
"Kann gut sein, dass eingebrochen wurde, das Portal ins Erdgeschoss wurde kurzweilig unterbrochen"

Weitere Angaben in der nächsten Ausgabe von der Azerother Abendpost!

Falls die Katze gesichtet wurde, melden sie sich bitte an:

Naxxramas,
Wintergarder Straße 59,
58462 Drachenöde


----------



## Elrendel (27. Mai 2009)

Überführt: Ilidan S. nicht blind.

Wie sich herausstellte hat sich Herr Ilidan S. jahrelang das Privileg des Blindenparkplatzes erschwindelt. Die blinde Dämonenjägervereinigung ist entsetzt und fordern stärkere Kontrollen der Behindertengesetze......


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> "Allianz gewinnt im Arathibecken 2000:0, JAHRHUNDERT SENSATION!!!"
> 
> "Neues Verteidigungssystem lässt König von Stormwind 1 Woche lang überleben!"



Die sind eifach nume herrlich, eifach immer schö uf de Allis umehacke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Vorschlag:
"Invasion der Pinguine, Arthas in Bedrängnis"


----------



## Halthiruil (27. Mai 2009)

*Paladine entsetzt* - Gestern wurde ein schwebender Taurenkrieger mit Engelsflügeln entdeckt. Paladine machen sich nun sorgen um ihre Existenz. Diese heilige Kuh könnte ihnen Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Darkfire936 (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal aufgedeckt: Die Despawnzeit von Algalon war nicht genehmigt.
Algalons Begründung: Meine Furcht vor Ensidia

Lesen sie mehr auf Seite 58.

Echt super Thema habe lang nicht mehr so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (27. Mai 2009)

*Drogenring zerplatzt* - Taure mit 5 Kilo Weidengras im Schiff nach Nordend gefasst. Geschätzter Wert 6 Gold fünzig
*Billig Kodos aus der Scherbenwelt* - Die Billig Kodos! Was taugen sie wirklich? Qualität oder billige Fälschung?


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. Mai 2009)

UNGLAUBLICH: Un-Goro-Krater ist Arsch der Welt!

Sylvanas W. eingeliefert! _„Ich sehe tote Menschen.“_

„De Prinz kütt!“ – Arthas´ geheime Invasionspläne aufgetaucht

Super_ILLU_ deckt auf: Toll trieben es die trägen Titanen
Geheime Lustgrotte unter Ulduar entdeckt.

Sylvanas Kochtipps für Kannibalen: So halten Sie ihr Gewicht

Nordend-Invasion! König Wrynn: _„Seit 5:45 Uhr wird zurückgeschossen!“_

ANAL-SKANDAL! Blutelf beim Einführen von Raupen erwischt!
_"Ich wollte nur mal wieder Schmetterlinge im Bauch."_

SCHWACHSINN! Raider heißen jetzt Twixer​


----------



## Schlaubel (27. Mai 2009)

> SCHWACHSINN! Raider heißen jetzt Twixer




hrhr^^

*Krieg in Anmarsch?!*Wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr wird es noch einen Krieg mehr auf der Welt geben! Neues Schlachtfeld angekündigt.


----------



## Wolfsbrut (27. Mai 2009)

*"Murloc-Grippe" greift nach Kalimdor über! *
*Sind die Seuchenschleuderer namens "Todesritter" schuld?

Die zuständigen Behörden in Donnerfels und **Orgrimmar warnen vor der zurzeit kurrsierenden 
  Murloc-Grippe welche ihren ursprung in den Östlichen Pestländern haben soll. Seltsamerweise 
  trat die Grippe erstmals nach der 3. großen Welle von neuen Todesrittern, welche dem Lichkönig abgeschworen haben, in Unterstadt und Silbermond auf. 
  Die  Behörden in Unterstadt sagten dazu: "Krankheiten in unser Stadt ? Nein das ist wohl kaum möglich !" 
  Ein Eindeutiges Dementi kam auch aus Silbermond: "GUCK MIR NICHT AUF DIE....!"
  Sagte eine wachhabende Blutelfe.

  Thrall legte ein absolutes Aufnahmeverbot von Untoten-Todesrittern fest. 
  Da "diese ja bekanntlich sowieso Seuchenschleudern" sein. Die ersten infinizierten Murlocs 
  wurden an den Stränden von Durotar gesichtet was selbstverständlich sowie so eine Ausnahme 
  sei denn Murlocs verirren sich Außgesprochen selten an die Strände der Ork-Idylle. 
  Auch Bluthuf aus Donnerfels sieht eine Bedrohung für die Kühe äähhm... Bevölkerung. 
  Die Krisenstab der Horde tagt am Donnerstag. Die Allianz möchte zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Stellungnahme abgeben.  Einige Experten gehen jetzt der Frage nach ob eine Pandemiewarnung 
  für Kalimdor sinnvoll ist und ob die Todesritter vielleicht doch noch auf Seiten des Lichkönigs 
  stehen und die Grippe nur ein neuer Plan von Arthas ist... Lesen sie es zuerst in "Flame"*


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

wo bleibt endlich der Stiky hiezu?

*Aufgedeckt!  Der Schurke und der Zwerg aus der Buffed Show in wirklichkein ein Produkt aus Inzest?*


----------



## Maxugon (27. Mai 2009)

.vote für /sticky


----------



## serpendt (27. Mai 2009)

"führende experten sind sich uneinig: Sind Vergelter-palas overpowered?"


----------



## M!NDFR3AK (27. Mai 2009)

Der Gnommörder aus Donnerfels fordert weitere Opfer.
Die Opfer wurden totgetrampelt vom maskierten Tauren.


----------



## Camô (27. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an Sex in the City
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, sogar noch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gucke die Serie zwar nicht (Six feet under), aber weiß, dass iwie mit Toten zu tun hat. Würde demnach auch passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (27. Mai 2009)

Schreckliche Verwechslung!

_Gestern kam es zu einer schlimmen Verwechslung als die Druiden des Zirkels bei ihrem alljährlichen " Wer hat die schönste Baumform" Fest von einem Wahnsinnigen mit einer Axt angegriffen wurden. 

Nach dem Mann wird gefandet. 

Er ist ca. 170 cm groß, hat einen schwarzen bart und braune Arbeiteskleidung an
.
Gerüchten zufolge soll er aus dem Holzfällerlager des Osttals stammen._


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Mai 2009)

würd auch gern was lustiges schreibn aber mir fällt einfach nix ein =( aber das was ich hier gelesen hab war einfach nur geil !!! macht weiter so ^^


----------



## Blackjâck (27. Mai 2009)

ACHTUNG! Schurkenlehrer bestochen Gilden Banken zu knacken! Schon 2 Gilden ausgeraubt!


----------



## serpendt (27. Mai 2009)

"führende experten sind sich uneinig: Sind Vergelter-palas overpowered?"


----------



## Slow0110 (27. Mai 2009)

Skandal:
Tyrande W. ohne Unterwäsche!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Klatsch-Gnom berichtet: Wer mal wieder vergisst, wichtige Sachen einzupacken,
der ist selber schuld!  Diese Fotos, welche kurz nach ihrer Abreise vom Tempel des 
Mondes aufgenommen wurde, zeigt sie ohne Unterwäsche. *Sie ist also doch eine
Freundin der Natur*. Das ihr dies heute zum ersten mal passierte, war ein un-
glücklicher Zufall. Der zuständige Pressesprecher dementiert diese Fotos und sagt,
dies wären Laienhafte Aufnahmen eines Computerspielers mit nichts weiter als dem
Programm "Paint".


----------



## fles (27. Mai 2009)

Schrecklich: Menschlicher Magier öffnet Portal am Grund von Loch Modan.
Mehrere Zwerge und Gnome, die sich durch das Portal begaben, welches, nach Aussage des Magiers, nach Sturmwind führte, sind mitterweile ertrunken.
Polizei ermittelt: Unfall durch Unfähigkeit oder Mord mit fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund?


----------



## Reiskartoffel (27. Mai 2009)

DMG-METER manipuliert.
Sind die Top-Ddler wirklich sogut? Oder haben sie einfach nur das Dmg-Meter manipuliert? Diese Frage muss man sich jetzt stellen. Viele von ihnen gehen in Random-Raids und manipulieren das Dmg-Meter so, dass sie 2 oder 3 mal mehr Dps haben. Dies tuen sie, um sich einen guten Ruf zu erschleichen und die anderen "N00bs, b00ns" und sich selbst "imba Ub4 R0xxo4r pr0" nennen zu dürfen. Heal-Meter seien noch nicht betroffen.
Beim nächsten Random raid auf Verdächtige achten und diese sofort der Kripo Azeroth melden.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

*WARNSTREIK!

Magier Drohen mit warnstreiks in Raidinstanzen, müssen nun alle Raid Member Verhungern?*
wie aus verlässlichen quellen mitgeteilt wurde weigern sich viele Magier in Raidinstanzen einen Tisch zu zaubern.
Statement eines Magiers: Ich bin auf Wasser geskillt!


*SKANDAL!

Spiegel Reporter haben aufgedeckt Gesundheitssteine vom Brunnen eines Hexenmeister bestehen aus Popel *

(schade wollt eigentlich das eine Bild aus dem Shakes &Fidget Comic posten an dieser stelle doch irgendwie wurde die hälfte der comics entfernt)


----------



## Zagron666 (27. Mai 2009)

thrall's mutter geht fremd


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

*Trockenes Gestetz in der Allianz: 
*Selbstmordrate der Zwerge um 750% gestiegen

*Studie: immer mehr Sado-maso-veranlangte in instanzen.
*
Krieger toderitter, baeren und Paladine lassen sich von Knappbekleideten bossen verhauen:http://wow.buffed.de/typo3temp/pics/57dc4d8a5d.jpg


----------



## manfrud (27. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Gilden haben sich geeinigt!
> 30 Mio. - Gnomez wechselt!*


Als Fußball-Fan und Bayern-Hasser eindeutig "made my day"!

*Warnstreik der Geistheiler! Menscheleere überall!*

*Taurischer Flugmeister von Gnom erschlagen - Thunderbluff ohne Verkehrsanbindung*!

*Die neueste Studie: Protodachen fliegen ist ungesund - Netherdrachen der Netherschwingen, Greifen und WIndgreifen nahezu ausverkauft!*


----------



## colia (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal um Gnomenkickerherstehler!*



Wie jetzt bekant wurde hat der marktführende Gnomenkickerherstehler Bluthuf Ag schon seit geraumer Zeit Goblins als Spielfieguren eingebaut. Zu einer offizelen Stehlungnahme waren die Geschäftsführer Cairne und Thrall nicht bereit, allerdings wird vermut das der Großkonzeren durch die Wirtschaftskriese angeschlagen ist und so versuchte Gelder einzusparen.



Ein ehemaliger Gnomenjäger im sagte zu uns das alles anfing als im letzten Jahr der neue Kontinet Nordend entdeckt wurde und die Grundstückspreise in den Outlands einbrachen.



Erste Reaktion der Goblins von Beutebucht war das einstehlen der Schiffsverbindung nach Ratschet.


----------



## Reiskartoffel (27. Mai 2009)

"AFK" breitet sich aus
"AFK" (Anfall von Funktionskontrollverlust) breitet sich immer mehr aus. Betroffene bewegen sich plötzlich nicht mehr und können nichts mehr reden. Jedoch können sie in dieser Trance alles hören was zu ihnen gesagt wird. Die trance hält meistens nur ein paar Sekunden. Es wurde aber auch schon von Extremfällen gehört, wo dieser Zustand Stunden angehalten hat. Wenn sie jemanden sehen, der regungslos darstaht und nichts redet, dann heißt es Abstand halten und sofort den Arzt rufen! Den diese Krankheit übertägt sich durch Viren, den sogenannten AFK4N1-Erregern. Die Krankheit lässt sich nicht heilen, die Symptome können jedoch durch Instanzen oder Raids gelindert werden.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

*Skandal: Beruemt-Beruechtigter Zwerg-Paladin Entfuehrt Greifenmeister in Og!*
einreiseverbot in Kalimdor

*Neue Gefahrentabelle ausgestellt:
*Die Brennende Legion Bleibt 1ster Platz, Aber der Zwerg steigt unermuedlich auf, und hat die Horde im kampf um den 2ten platz besiegt.
Wir werden alle sterben und so.



na wer weiss was ich mein^^


----------



## Hordhaza (27. Mai 2009)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> thrall's mutter geht fremd




Thralls Mutter, Draka, wurde ermordet.


----------



## Mellody (27. Mai 2009)

*Fahrlässig: Reiter mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs - Mitreiter runtergestürzt!*
Kommt jetzt die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und die Gurtpflicht für Tundramammuts des Reisenden?


Skandal - Erneut Gnom von Schwarzem Kriegsbären in Dalaran überrannt
Wann greifen die Staftwachen endlich ein?


----------



## Lerko (27. Mai 2009)

"Cairne Bluthufs Mutter gibt keine Milch mehr"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (27. Mai 2009)

Arbeitszeit Protest!!

Der "Raid" liegt eine Meldung darüber vor, das alle Händler in Dalaran sich über ihre Arbeitszeiten beschwerten und mit Streik drohen sollte sich dort nicht etwas ändern. Sie beklagen sich darüber, das sie Tag und Nacht ohne Pause in ihren Geschäften stehen müssen. Schon erste Todesopfer wegen Übermüdung!

Exklusives Interview mit dem Spielzeugbauer Jepetto Spaßbrumm auf Seite 3.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2009)

Mainrick schrieb:


> "Klimawandel macht besonders dem Weltenbaum Teldrassil zu schaffen - Die Rate der feuchten Baumlöcher ist über die Monate gesunken"




Die armen Nachtelfen.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Mai 2009)

*Kel'Thuzad; Meine Memuaren*

In diesem Buch berichtet der hochbekannte Magier, Lich und Kühlschrankvertreter von seinem Aufstieg vom Dalaran-Magier zum Obernekromanten und die daraufhinfolgende Beförderung zur rechten Hand des Anführers des Kühlschrankunternehmens "Geissel GmbH". Zudem hat er ein bestimmtes Kapitel einzig und allein seiner Katze Mr. Bigglesworth gewidmet und eindeutig erklärt, dass es schreckliche Folgen nach sich ziehen wird, wenn sie eines Tages stirbt.

Der Autor wird in der öffentlichen Nekropole und Bücherei Naxxramas nächste Woche eine Signierstunde geben, jedoch gab es Gerüchte, dass man seinen langen Aktenlauf hinter sich legen müsse um zu ihm zu kommen. 
Seine Sekretärin Faerlina sagte dazu nur: "Rennt solange ihr noch die Gelegenheit dazu habt!"
Dies könnte eine direkte Andeutung auf die Problematik sein, die einen erwartet wenn man eine signierte Ausgabe der Memuaren haben will.
Weitere Infos auf Seite 23.


----------



## Plaigor (27. Mai 2009)

*Großartig: Gobliningeneure entwickeln maschine zum umgehen der pala blase paladine in gefahr???*


----------



## Haramann (27. Mai 2009)

"Gnome kürschneidern Tauren-Empörung folgte sofort. Eine Wache von Donnerfels verurteilte dies als:"Verachtung der Pelzviecher!" Der Tauren Sprecher Gunig meinte:"Von nun an werden wir die Gnome nicht von unseren FUßen kratzen!"


----------



## HappyChaos (27. Mai 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Thralls Mutter, Draka, wurde ermordet.


Selfowned,Zagron666.


----------



## Plaigor (27. Mai 2009)

Goblins in Undermine gesichtet
was kommt als nächstes...???


----------



## Komakomi (27. Mai 2009)

Futballshaedel schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal nen schönes Layout Beispiel von meiner damaligen Gilde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man beachte unten rechts "fsk 75" bei den flask, gineal!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (27. Mai 2009)

Allianz gewinnt Alterac...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxicus (27. Mai 2009)

Ich versuch auchmal...

Titelblatt:

WURDEN WIR ALLE BETROGEN?

Gestern Abend sah der in Sturmwind lebende Bettler MCnapp, wie sich angehörige des Kults der Verdammten aus der Kapelle des Lichts schlichen.
Wurde unser geheiligter Argentumkreutszug schon zu beginn von Arthas höchstpersönlich geleitet?
Sollte sich die aussage von MCnapp als richtig herausstellen würde dass die größe Vertuschungsaktion in der Geschichte entlarven.
Als die Örtliche Stadtwache den obersten Priester befragte, weigerte sich dieser eine Aussage zu machen und wollte mit dem Schrifftgelehrten seines Vertrauens sprechen.


Seite 2: 

Mehrere Morde bei den Argentumtuniern - Die Wachen vermuten die Handlung des schwarzen Ritters dahinter.


Nein ich will mit der ersten Schlagzeile nicht auf den Film *hust* Illuminati *HUST* andeuten ^^  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (27. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Algalon ist bis jetzt noch am Leben - was für ein Held!"



http://www.ensidia.com/home/news/algalon-w...rst-10-man.html
"XT-002 zerstörte ganz Lego Land"
"10 Facher Kinderschänder I.Sturmgriff verhaftet"
"Die Eredar Zwilligen bekennen sich endlich dazu Lespisch zu sein"
"Kil Jaeden traute sich Füße bei Ebay zu ersteigern"


----------



## colia (27. Mai 2009)

*Fans sind geschockt!*



Wie der Liedsänger und Bandleader der Tauren Chieftains jetzt in einem Intervie gestand ist er der lang vermieste drite Bruder der Kaulitz Zwillinge.

mehr auf Seite 2


----------



## Shadowcreeper (27. Mai 2009)

Vor Dalaran ist mit Donner zu rechnen - Wildgewordene Schamanen machen es Fluganfängern schwer!


----------



## Ilumnia (27. Mai 2009)

Finanzkrise-Lederer schlafen unter freiem Himmel.

Arbeitslosigkeit-hordler angeln sich die Finger wund.


----------



## Salflur (27. Mai 2009)

"Arthas zutiefst bestürzt: Ich wollte ihn nicht umbringen, er is mir ins Schwert gefallen"


----------



## Durbem (27. Mai 2009)

Computerverbot für den kleinen Flickwerk
"Flickwerk spielen möchte", so die traurigen Worte des kleinen zusammengeflickten Leichenhaufens. 
Gegen Ende des Gesprächs stellt er nochmal die Frage: "Nicht mehr spielen?"


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> man beachte unten rechts "fsk 75" bei den flask, gineal!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo genial


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2009)

*Goblin erfindet das erste Ubot. Gehen wir bald auf Tauchstation?*


----------



## Arosk (27. Mai 2009)

"Hochfürst Saurfang, der Realmvernichter, wurde geschlagen"


----------



## Oogieboogie (27. Mai 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> "Hochfürst Saurfang, der Realmvernichter, wurde geschlagen"



hehehehehe...die andern waren ja halbwegs realistisch aber DAS?!?...übertreib mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (27. Mai 2009)

Sensation - Gnom hat erste Taurenmelkmaschine erfunden


----------



## Freelancer (27. Mai 2009)

*Chopperbauer-Investoren auf der Wartebank*

Der Chopperbauer Popel ist abermals Thema im Burgamt von Sturmwind. Nachdem in den vergangenen Tagen die Übernahmeinteressenten ihre Konzepte vorgestellt hatten, berät nun eine Burgenrunde über das weitere Vorgehen. Goldministerin Lady Pastor schloss unmittelbar vor dem Treffen ein Scheitern der Gespräch nicht aus.

Die vorgelegten Konzepte der Popel-Interessenten seien nach wie vor unzureichend, sagte er. Auch müssten noch "Schlüsselfragen" mit der Horden-Regierung und dem Popel-Mutterkonzern General Zepelin zum geplanten Treuhandmodell für den Chopperbauer beantwortet werden. "Wir brauchen dringend diese Einigung mit der Horden-Seite." Sollte es diese nicht geben und besserten die vier Interessenten ihre Konzepte nicht nach, seien alle Optionen für Popel offen, "inklusive einer Planinsolvenz".


----------



## Komakomi (27. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo genial


Afugrund enier Stiude an der elingshcen Unvirestiät Cmabrdige ist es eagl, in wlehcer Riehnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbar am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset kann beilibeg ugemtsllet wreedn und man knan es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen.
Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset, sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.
Asurdeem famled nur Hans wgen Rhecshtcriebflehren!

*WERBUNG:*
Molten Core: 60°C, Die blätter grün wie immer!
Wirbelnder Nether: Windgeschwindigkeit 180 Km/H, jeder Flügelschlag sizt!
Die eisigen Weiten: -46°C, sicherer Stand. Die Krallen sitzen!
Der neue 3 in 1 Druidendünger. Natural, weil ichs mir wert bin!


----------



## Mofeist (27. Mai 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Afugrund enier Stiude an der elingshcen Unvirestiät Cmabrdige ist es eagl, in wlehcer Riehnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbar am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset kann beilibeg ugemtsllet wreedn und man knan es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen.
> Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset, sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.
> Asurdeem famled nur Hans wgen Rhecshtcriebflehren!
> 
> ...



an famled bin ich hängen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (27. Mai 2009)

Klimawandel jetz auch Problem der Healdudus? 
Bereits im november blühten bei einem druiden schon die ersten blätter 
Problem des Klimawandel? Der Wettergnom Protz Blitz schweigt weiterhin 
Dagegen der Taure Angelo Ferkel : Die Chopper / Feuerstühle sind schuld an diesem CO2 ausstoß besonders in Dalaran ist der co2 ausstoß enorm hoch !


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (27. Mai 2009)

Psychologin Jaina Proudmor fordert Verbot von RL aufgrund zu hoher Suchtgefahr.....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Mai 2009)

*Ozonloch über Dalaran !!*

laut führenden Meterologen und Wissenschaftlern ist die Ozonschicht über Dalaran sehr angeschlagen: Grund hierfür sind die Unmengen an Mammuts mit ihren Methanausdünstungen und dem Co² Ausstoß der Choppers besonders in Höhe der Allianz und Hordenbank. 

Gesundheitliche Gefahren sind nicht mehr auszuschließen. Der Stadtrat plant eine Ökozone mit verschiedenen Plaketten um Ozonschädliche und Feinstaublastige Verursacher aus Dalaran zu verbannen _dp_


----------



## boonfish (27. Mai 2009)

Nordend-Gesundheitswarnung: NICHT VOM GELBEN SCHNEE NASCHEN!


----------



## Noobydooby (27. Mai 2009)

* Finanzkriese erreicht Brill *
Etliche NPC´s melden insolvenz!
Handwerkswarenhändler *Zensiert* gibt neuen Ländern die Schuld an sinkenden Verkaufseinnahmen 
Mehr dazu auf seite 12...


----------



## Ermes (27. Mai 2009)

Zu viel Schamanen-Nachwuchs - Restrodruiden sterben aus


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. Mai 2009)

Hartz 4 Empfängern droht die Geldsperre !!!!

Grund : Sie schaufeln so viel Gold an ohne sich steuerlich am deutschen Staat zu beteiligen ! Durch illegale, 
            tägliche Arbeit verdienen sie tausende Goldstücke und beuten die natürlichen Ressourcen gnadelos aus.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Afugrund enier Stiude an der elingshcen Unvirestiät Cmabrdige ist es eagl, in wlehcer Riehnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbar am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset kann beilibeg ugemtsllet wreedn und man knan es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen.
> Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset, sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.
> Asurdeem famled nur Hans wgen Rhecshtcriebflehren!




Was soll dass den bedeuten?


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (27. Mai 2009)

Rat von Dalaran sagt Weltuntergang am Dienstag um 3 Uhr vorraus! 

Zu hohe Nachfrage nach Rindersteak -> Tauren bevölkerung stark gesunken!

Arthas gewint im Lotto -> Stelle als Lichking frei

Nordend sucht den Lichking, Millionen haben sich beworben doch wer wird der neue Lichking? Jeden Samstag um 20 Uhr auf Dalaran TV


----------



## war_locker (27. Mai 2009)

MODESKANDAL!!?? in Azeroth erscheinen immer mehr dunkle Krieger(Todesritter in schwarzen Rüstungen-die alle gleich aussehen
was hat es mit der Modesünde aus den Pestländern auf sich, Arthas rechtfertigt sich     |seite 4|


----------



## Zoneraider (27. Mai 2009)

Festgenommen: Baron Geddon wurde nach langwierigen ermittlungen nun endlich verhaftet da    man ihm nun endlich nachweisen konnte das er vorsätzlich verschiedene Individuen zu Selbstmordanschlägen verleitet hat!


----------



## Dabow (27. Mai 2009)

Bierpreise steigen ... Zwerge verlassen die World of Warcraft !!! Spieler sind traurig und fangen Gnome an ... !!!!!!!!


----------



## rub (28. Mai 2009)

*Tragisch *: Faerlina jetzt Großwitwe
Ihr Kommentar "Er machte mich immer RASEND!"
Ermittlungen wegen Mordserie aufgenommen.


----------



## Lycos79 (28. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*



N1 one.... You made my day... 10/10


Lyckos


----------



## Nania (28. Mai 2009)

*Ausrufer Gutmann bestätigt: Im Park wird Hanf angebaut *


----------



## KInstinct (28. Mai 2009)

*Mage verlangt 10g für Instanz-Food*


----------



## Kuya (28. Mai 2009)

Weltrekord!
Paladin steckt in Bubble fest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Mai 2009)

*WELTNEUHEIT: Pala-Bubble für ALLE!!!*
auspacken... kauen... Riesenbubbles machen
Klebt nicht! Tropft nicht! Garantiert Lichtdurchlässig und Schadenresistent!
In drei tollen Geschmacksrichtungen: *Regelblutung*, *rostige Blechdose* und *Holy-Shit*
(_"Hubble Bubble"_ wird aus frisch gepressten Paladinen gewonnen.)​


----------



## TheGui (28. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Anub'Arak hat seid Jahrhunderten das erste mal Naxxramas verlassen."


"Zeitungsente, Anub'Arak empört das man ihn mitt seinem Kollegen Anub`Rekhan verwechselt"


----------



## blooooooody (28. Mai 2009)

"UNGLAUBLICH - GM gab Erste ernste Antwort!!!"

"NPC's haben einen kleinen Wortschatz - Sind unsere Schule schuld oder liegt es an den Killerspiele?"

"Sensation - Erster Gnom Prister auf Level 80 entdeckt!"


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (28. Mai 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> "Sensation - Erster Gnom Prister auf Level 80 entdeckt!"



Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst .. Die sieht man echt verdammt selten oder gar nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (28. Mai 2009)

das macht so spass hab noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"GAMMELFLESICHSKANDAL - Der Untergrundrattenkebab enthält Untote und keine Ratten !!!"

"Geschmacklos - Geckochter Taure schmeckt nicht nicht ohne Salz und Pfeffer!!"

"Magier Sheept sich Selbst"

"Chuck Norris kämpft gegen Arthas " (das noch niemand chuck norris erwähnt hat ist unglaublich)

"UNGLAUBLICH - Zwischen SW und IF hat es kein Wasser"

"Naxxrams fiel runter"


----------



## blooooooody (28. Mai 2009)

doppel


----------



## firehawk14 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen ...

Blizzard schaltet die Server ab

Tausende Selbstmorde waren die Folge


----------



## Feindflieger (28. Mai 2009)

Hohe Arbeitslosigkeit in Azeroth- Gnome bald als Türstopper angestellt?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Mai 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen ...
> 
> Blizzard schaltet die Server ab
> 
> Tausende Selbstmorde waren die Folge



die selbstmordrate nähert sich an die nach der trennung von take that


----------



## blooooooody (28. Mai 2009)

"Maexxna bald im Knast dank illegaler Seidenstoff Produktion?"

"Skandal - WoW und Hello Kitty Online fusionieren!!!"

"Aufgedeckt - Chinafarmer sind Amerikaner!!!"

"Draeneis wollen Draenor wieder haben!!!" 

"Linken hat sein Schwert wieder!!!"

"Skandal - Alle Helden von Azeroth haben kein zuhause!!!"

"Keine Fussbälle mehr weil es keine Tauren mehr gibt! - Müssen jetzt die Gnome daran glauben?"

"Zwergen vom aussterben bedroht! - Alkohohl Verbot in Azeroth!!!"

"Streik - Questgeber wollen weniger Geld abgeben!!!"

"Schlechter Witz - Hel'gesh Neider Starb an einem (Sc)Herzversagen!!!"

die witze von ihm sind echt schlecht xD


----------



## Komakomi (28. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was soll dass den bedeuten?


_"Aufgrund einer Studie an der Universität Cambridge ist es egal, in welcher Reihenfolge die Buchstaben in einem Wort stehen, das einzig wichtige dabei ist, dass der erste und lezte Buchstabe am richtigen Platz sind. Der Rest kann belibig umgestellt werden und man kann es trozdem ohne Probleme lesen. 
Das geht desshalb, weil das *menschliche Gehirn* nicht jeden Buchstaben liest, sondern das Wort als ganzes!"_
Allerdings sollte man um solche Texte lesen zu können einen gewissen Grund-IQ (105 sollten ausreichen, damit haben wir schon mal 99,6% der gesunden Weltbevölkerung hinter uns)! Eine weitere vorraussetzung ist, dass man schon lange liest. Nach 5 Jahren lesen (hat man eh mit einem alter von 11-12 hinter sich) sollte man aber (wenn der Mindest-IQ vorhanden ist) diesen Text auch flüssig, ohne Probleme entziffern können!


*Umweltschutz: Einführung der Umweltzonen in Dalaran*
Streit zwischen Goblins und Nachtelfen eskaliert!


*Im Interview: Haris Pilton! Warum sie in Shatt verweilt!*
"Dalaran ist doch öde, keine Partys, total kalt und die Kerle... die sind doch öde! _Mehr auf seite 8_


----------



## Esda (28. Mai 2009)

Endlich die Wahrheit - Zuerst das Huhn, dann das Ei! 
Deutsche GM's lösen auf dem beliebten Internetportal buffed.de die alles bewegende Frage! 

(Erinnert sich wer dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Eine rührende Geschichte: Troll setzt sich gegen Vorurteile ein!
"Wir sin' keine Opfer, Maaaaaaaann! Trollse sin' auch imba!"


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47969&hl=zuerst+huhn


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Untoter Schurke raubt Bank von Eisenschmiede aus- Silvanas Antwort auf ein Statement: Wayne?


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Mai 2009)

Skandal:


Illidan sturmgrimm wurde gestern in seiner resdenz:Schwarzer Tempel: tot aufgefunden angeblich soll ein utergebener namens Akama 25 leuten die tür geöfnet haben und sie so auf illidans bedienstete losgelassen  gegen in wird nun wegen Mithilfe an einem mord ermitelt die 25 leute die illidan .S getötet haben sind zurzeit auf der flucht!


                                                                              Nachrichten:

Inder verlangen für Tauren die paladin klasse als heilige kuh allianz protestiert (kontes mir net verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Sensation Thrall trift sich heimlich mit Jaina ein gnom paparazi hat die beiden bei wilden szenen  In beutebucht  fotografiert.

Klimawandel: Eiskrone schmilzt :Arthas ist  stinksauer : warum tut niemand was dagegen !

Aufgedeckt : Sylvanas windläufer alias Bansheeköniging wurde gesichtet wie sie mit einem zwerg flirtete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Skandal- Apothekarium Geheime Drogenküche? Wusste Sylvanas Bescheid?

Obdachlosenzahlen schiessen in die Höhe!

Chuck Norris verlangt Drehtür die er zuschlagen darf

Paarungshilfe bei Riffbullen und -kühen sorgt für Überbevölkerung.

Verirrter Brachlandkodo vermisst- Fand er den Heimweg?


----------



## Abrahams (28. Mai 2009)

Hogger ist TOT!


----------



## Adnuf (28. Mai 2009)

Die ersten Opfer de Finanzkrise: Muss König Magni Bronzebart und seine Verwandschaft um die Fass & Pulver AG fürchten?

Skandal!: Diebischer Goblin hat die Geheime Rezeptur für Magni Bronzebarts Schiespulver endwedet!

News: Erstes anzeichen das Salzmann der erste Mensch in Naxxramas war! Es wurde ein schreiben von ihm enddeckt: "Ist ja ganz nett da, doch ich hab dummerweise mein schwert in Naxxramas verloren"


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

*Einst so beliebt, mittlerweile kaum beachtet!!!*
*Prinz Malchezaar schwerstens suizid gefährdet!!!







*


----------



## Reiskartoffel (28. Mai 2009)

ENTFÜHRTER GOBLIN-ZEPPELIN RAST AUF SCHATTRATH ZU.
Es sind Schäden in Billionen Höhe entstanden. Keiner wurde verletzt, da Schattrath zurzeit fast unbewohnt ist. Putzzwerg hatte das Unglück beim Kloputzen entdeckt.
Er sagte: Zunächste dachte ich, es wäre nur eine Halluzination durch meinen Alkoholkonsum. Doch dann habe ich gemerkt, dass ich erst 2 Flaschen Wodka getrunken hatte.
Stecken die Illuminatis dahinter? Oder waren es die verachten Bc und pre-Bc Bosse?
Um den Wiederaufbau zu finanzieren, gehen 10% des Verkaufserlös von Mounts direkt an Schattrath.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grade mal gebastelt ^^


----------



## XBiggX (28. Mai 2009)

Unruhen in Azeroth : Thrall führt weiterhin Bombentests in Nordogrimmar aus, Wie wird Stormwind und dessen König handeln?


----------



## Reiskartoffel (28. Mai 2009)

Neue Folgen von "Der Bulle von Brill"
Schuldnerberater Peter Zwergat ist pleite!


----------



## fles (28. Mai 2009)

Immer mehr Geister können nicht mehr zu ihren Körpern zurück
Abnutzung der Seele oder sind die Ghostbusters schuld?


----------



## waldy200 (28. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir den thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber auf der tielseite duerfte nur eins in dicken lettern stehen:

Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen

ich hoffe manch einer kann sich erinnern ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (28. Mai 2009)

alles was ihr hier schreibt is doch erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (28. Mai 2009)

- PALADIN AN BLASENSCHWÄCHE GESTORBEN -


----------



## Karvon (28. Mai 2009)

Ich probers jetzt auch mal...


- Nordkorea testet Netherrakete - D.E.H.T.A schlägt Alarm
- Reinhold Messner im Basislager K3 zusammen mit einem Yeti gesehn
- Thrall nimmt Verhandlung mit Opel auf - Zul'Jin dagegen
- Schurke überfällt Bank in Sturmwind - Alllianz machtlos
- Sensation! Urknall erschuf Scherbenwelt


naja mehr fällt mir im moment ned ein..


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2009)

*Finale der Hero League
internFC Ogrimmar besiegt Stormwind United


Der FC Ogrimmar hat Stormwind United im Finale der Hero League geschlagen. Die Orcs trafen zwei Mal– die Menschen verließen ohne ein Tor das Stadion in Rachet. Samuel Eto'o Orco und Lionel Messi Untodo sorgten mit ihren Treffern für den Sieg der Horde. *


----------



## Fridl (28. Mai 2009)

Rette Druiden esst mehr Biber !
Massen Mord im WvE --> Hogger's Rising


Schurken laufen Amok ! Schulebildung dran Schult !

Adrenalin abhängig Schurke stirbt an überdosis !

Ein Wundere kein DPS Flam Threats mehr ...

Zwerge mach Alkohol entzug ! Das Bier ist aus x)

Schaman vom Bliz getroffen 

Ally traun sich solo an Hordler

Letzte meldung Jesus war Shamen  !
Er könnte übers Wasser laufen, wider auferstehen und wenn er mal geheilt hat war es ein Wunder !


----------



## Hound (28. Mai 2009)

Yeti behauptet er habe Reinhold Messner gesehen


----------



## Hicks1 (28. Mai 2009)

Unbestätigen Meldungen zufolge sind gestern 2 Weisse Ratten aus den Gnomeregan-Labors geflohen! Lichkönig fürchtet um Weltherrschaft!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (28. Mai 2009)

*Steckbrief:*​
Mitglieder des scharlachroten Kreuzzugs und des Scharlachroten Ansturms setzen Kopfgeld aus

"Nach diversen Anschlägen auf hochrangige Mitglieder des Kreuzzugs und des Ansturms wurde ein Kopfgeld auf die jeweils unabhängig handelnden Attentäter ausgesetzt. Auf den dunkelhaarigen Blutelf Schurken, der versucht hat den Hochgeneral zu töten ist ein Kopfgeld in Höhe von 5000 Gold ausgesetzt. Er wurde schon öfters in Eiskrone gesichtet, konnte allerdings immer entkommen.

Der andere Attentäter ist weißhaarig und hat blaue Augen. Da er eine Armee von Guhlen als Begleitung zu den Attentaten dabei hatte ist es Anzunehmen, dass er zu den sogenannten "Rittern der schwarzen Klinge" gehört. Auf diese Person ist ein Kopfgeld von 1000000 Gold ausgesetzt, da er jede Person, die in unserem Auftrag handelte und ihn seiner gerechten Strafe zuführen wollte, getötet hat.

Beide haben schon viele unserer Mitstreiter getötet und sind mit vorsicht zu jagen. Möge das Licht uns alle schützen"




ich weiß nicht gerade ein brüller aber ich fands witzig als ichs mir ausgedacht habe^^


----------



## Feindflieger (28. Mai 2009)

*Bewusstloser Ork im Ballettkleidchen vor dem Flammenschlund aufgefunden.

"Was passiert wirklich dort unten?*"


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

*SENSATION:* Erster buffender Schurke entdeckt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (28. Mai 2009)

Todesritter gewinnt Buchstabierwettbewerb in Dalaran !


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Mai 2009)

Neuste Eilmeldung!

Priester mit Paladin gekreuzt - Papst Johannes Paul II wieder am Leben!

Magier dürfen nurnoch 3 Schafe pro Wochen machen, sonst wird den Tauren das Gras zu knapp!

Stop and Go in Undercity - Leichenstarre hat bereits eingesetzt!!!


----------



## Stierex (28. Mai 2009)

Papstbesuch in Orgrimmar und Sturmwind! 
Benedict möchte Priester auf beiden Seiten miteinander vereinen!


Harrison Jones Peitsche wurde gestohlen!
Alle Hexer müssen mit ihren weiblichen Untertanen zum Speicheltest...
Kommissar Gaunah ist sich sicher, den Dieb noch vor dem nächsten Addon zu fassen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2009)

*Eilmeldung!

Nach Tage langem erbitterntem Kampf ist es den Freiwilligen Feuerwehren von den Östlichen Königreichen gelungen!

Brennende Steppe endlich Gelöscht*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> *
> Brennende Steppe endlich Gelöscht*


Rofl ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierex (28. Mai 2009)

Sandmann vor den Toren Orgrimmars gesichtet!
Die Zeit der großen Sandstürme ist gekommen. 


In Nordend wurden die ersten Geiseln einer Entführung entdeckt!


Berlin wird Partnerstadt von Orgrimmar!
Bundestänzerin Merkel trifft sich mit Thrall zum Abendbuffet in der Weltendtaverne.


Neue, geheime Flugroute nach Mittelerde entdeckt! 
Leider weiss noch niemand, wo sie beginnt.
Wir halten Sie auf den Laufenden!


Unbekannter Mann als informeller Mitarbeiter der Stasi überführt!
Stasi-Akten belegen eindeutige Beweise.
IM-Name: Lich King


TÜV-Einführung in allen Ländern Azeroths!
Bisher müssen nur Feuerstühle und Hubschrauber zur jährlichen Untersuchung.
Gebühren werden zwischen 800G und 1000G liegen.


Otto gibt Gastspiel in Shattrath!
Auch für Ottonormalverbraucher interessant.


Die Idee ist wirklich klasse!!! Last Blizz davon Wind bekommen ... das muss ins Spiel einfließen. 10G sollte, wenns denn gut gemacht ist wert sein.
einmal pro Woche sollte es dann so eine "Bildzeitung" ingame geben, am Stand in den Hauptstädten oder per Post. Oder in diesen Automaten (könnt man dann auch gleich Kaugummiautomaten daneben stellen (kaugummis zum blasen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2009)

*Scherbenwelt vor dem Kollaps!*

Wissenschaftler beweisen: 
In 2 Jahren wird 90% des Wasser in den Nether geflossen sein.


----------



## Reiskartoffel (28. Mai 2009)

Globale Erwärmung
Experten schätzen, dass bis ca. 2017 Beutebucht komplett überflutet ist.


----------



## Nania (28. Mai 2009)

Globale Erwärmung gefährdet Arthas Pläne 
Schmilzt das Eis?


----------



## blooooooody (28. Mai 2009)

"Schweizer klagen Gnome an!!! Gnomisches Armeemesser muss bald umgetauft werden."

"Corki hat sich wieder schnappen lassen!!!"

"Flitzer in Dalaran entdeckt! - Wie bekam er die Unterwäsche bloss weg?"


----------



## rub (28. Mai 2009)

*Leidet Tharon'ja an Bulimie?*
Mal bis zum Skelett abgemagert, dann wieder richtig Fleisch auf den Rippen - was ist dran am Gerücht?

Die neuesten Diäten aus der Alchimistenküche S. 102.
Hilft der Untod bei Figurproblemen? S. 34
Welche Problemzonen haben Tauren? S. 45
Probleme mit dem Winterspeck? Fragen Sie Dr. Kalu'ak! S. 2


----------



## Napf (28. Mai 2009)

Schreckliche Diagnose: Marmorkuchen hat Zucker 

*Haris Pilton bekommt ein Mädchen:* 
_Eigentlich wollte sie es noch geheimhalten, aber es wäre ja sowieso irgendwann herausgekommen..._


----------



## Pusillin (28. Mai 2009)

super tread, nur leider immer mehr
reine kommentare -

vielleicht hat jemand lust,
die besten schlagzeilen zu sammeln?


----------



## Napf (28. Mai 2009)

Wäre die Aufgabe des Threaderstellers, diese dann gesammelt auf der Hauptseite aufzulisten...


----------



## Reiskartoffel (28. Mai 2009)

Das Match des Jahres in der AOWA (Azeroth´s Official Wrestling Association)
Illidan und Kil´Jaeden haben sich verbündet und bestreiten ein Handicap match gegen Kel´Thuzad. Die Arena ist schon ausverkauft. Wetten können jedoch noch abgeschlossen werden. Das Match wird live am Montag um 19:15 auf Dalaran TV übertragen.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (28. Mai 2009)

Reiskartoffel schrieb:


> Das Match des Jahres in der AOWA (Azeroth´s Official Wrestling Association)
> Illidan und Kil´Jaeden haben sich verbündet und bestreiten ein Handicap match gegen Kel´Thuzad. Die Arena ist schon ausverkauft. Wetten können jedoch noch abgeschlossen werden. Das Match wird live am Montag um 19:15 auf Dalaran TV übertragen.



OLOLO der ist mal echt geil

Btt "Stromschlag aus schlecht verbauter Ingeneur-Tüftelei, Thralls Mutter erleidet Herzinfarkt: Ogrimmar verklagt Gnomeregan"


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Dungeon-Bosse fühlen sich nicht Beachtet
Laut verschiedener Aussagen nimmt niemand mehr diese armen Personen ernst. So Sagt Loken aus den Hallen der Blitze: Ich habe meinen Text so hart geübt und ihn auswendig gelernt, aber niemand hört mir zu.

Ein anderer auch Bekannter Boss, Kel'thuzad: Sie wollen doch nur loot, mehr nicht.

Warpzweig, aus der Botanika, hat folgendes zu sagen: Diesen Helden sollte man das Spielen verbieten, sie haben nur Gewalt im Kopf.

Vertraulichen Quellen zufolge, handeln die Bosse, mit dem Wesen Namens Bob, einen Vertrag aus, laut dem dieser die Geister der Verstorbenen Helden ans andere Ende de Kontinents porten soll, damit die Helden ihre Lektion lernen.


----------



## AN3333 (28. Mai 2009)

Borderline Syndrom bei Hexenmeistern! Ist Aderlass so schlimm wie man sagt? Bild sprach mit jungen Aussteigern


----------



## Exeliron (28. Mai 2009)

Moonkin-Population steigt rapide - Gewitterwarnungen ausgegeben

*Berichten der Europäischen Moonkin-Kontrollbehörde (EMK zufolge, wenden sich immer mehr Druiden der Eulenform zu. Ungeachtet jüngster Warnungen von der in Azeroth grassierenden Vogelgrippe haben sich letzten Monat 40% mehr Naturfreunde für die Federform entschieden. Leider beherrschen nicht alle Druiden diese Form der Verwandlung und ihre damit verbundenen Kräfte. 
So berichtet Bauer Saldean aus Westfall: "Ich wollte bloß mal wieder die Erntehelfer vom Feld scheuchen, da kommt plötzlich so ein garstiges Federvieh und fängt an ein Gewitter zu erzeugen! An sich habe ich nichts gegen Hilfe wenn es um die verrücktgewordenen Erntehelfer geht, aber wenn der Zauber plötzlich über dem Hühnerstall einschlägt ist das nicht mehr lustig...jetzt gibt es die nächsten Tage erstmal Brathähnchen, schade um die Hennen, die hätten noch viele Eier legen können."

Experten rechnen aber mit einem Rückgang der Eulen-Population wenn diese feststellen, dass andere Druiden in Katzenform diese äußerst schmackhaft finden. Bis auf weiteres sollten sie aber folgende Regeln beherzigen: Wenn sie Druide sind, verwenden sie die Katzenform und genehmigen sie sich einen großen Happen. Wenn sie kein Druide sind: Packen sie ihre Waffen aus und bescheren ihren Angehören mal wieder eine saftige Geflügelmahlzeit!*


In diesem Sinne, wohl bekomms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Eruator (28. Mai 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Italienischer Orcpräsident bestreitet Verhältnis mit 18 jähriger Blutelfin



geilo...das war wohl ein hinweiß auf berlusconi^^

Onyxia beschwert sich das sie nun sogar von Schurken abgefarmt wird,  
Sie Droht Blizzard mit ihrem Anwalt!


----------



## Nania (28. Mai 2009)

Baron Totenschwur verärgert: "Immer mehr Versuche, mein Pferd zu stehlen" 

Baron Totenschwur (Stratholme) ist verärgert und droht mit Klage, da immer mehr Überfälle auf ihn und sein Pferd Binky stattfinden. 
Sollte den Klagen stattgegeben werden, droht eine Klagewelle auf Sturmwind und Ogrimar zu zu rollen. 

Mehr dazu auf Seite 2 

Außerdem: 

Gnome verärgert: Größe wohl doch wichtig (Seite 3) 

Nachtelfen besorgt: Wegen der hohen Zahl an Eichenprozessionsspinnern auf Teldrassil droht eine Umweltkatastrope (Seite 4) 

Tauren feiern: Man kann das Gras wachsen hören (Seite 5) 

Untote verstimmt: Man schreibt ihnen die Schuld an der grasierenden Grippe zu (Seite 6)


----------



## Plaigor (28. Mai 2009)

dalaran alles kacke 


die mammuts scheißen alles voll


----------



## Plaigor (28. Mai 2009)

Trolle nehmen alle drogen


----------



## Souron (28. Mai 2009)

Abwanderung von Fachkräften
Sie klagen über zu viel Bürokratie, schlechte Bezahlung oder strenge 
Hierarchien: Immer mehr Heiler drehen der Schwerbenwelt den Rücken


----------



## M3g4s (28. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> ...und sein Pferd Binky stattfinden.


Terry Pratchett ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (28. Mai 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *WELTNEUHEIT: Pala-Bubble für ALLE!!!*
> auspacken... kauen... Riesenbubbles machen
> Klebt nicht! Tropft nicht! Garantiert Lichtdurchlässig und Schadenresistent!
> In drei tollen Geschmacksrichtungen: *Regelblutung*, *rostige Blechdose* und *Holy-Shit*
> (_"Hubble Bubble"_ wird aus frisch gepressten Paladinen gewonnen.)​




lol wie geil


----------



## Crimy 5 (28. Mai 2009)

Hexer in Not! Wichtel setzen neue Verträge auf.
"Wir wollen auch Splitter!", so der Vorstand.


----------



## RexxoV (28. Mai 2009)

nice thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skandal oder Revolution?: 
Die Heilverinigung hat nach langem nachhaken der öffentlichkeit zugegeben, das ein Shadowpriest* einen healzauber auf einen sterbenden Schlachtzugskumpane gewirkt hat. überall auf Azeroth stehen Shadowpriests, Moonkins und Retripalas auf und wirken Heals aus Solidarität. Ist das der Anfang einer Revolution? Müssen wir uns sorgen machen oder sogar freuen?
(* Name der Red. bekannt)


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2009)

Neue Pets für Hunter mit Patch 3.2 - Druiden wollen Blizzard verklagen


----------



## -Vardor- (28. Mai 2009)

Die neue Hardcore Instanz "Todesminen Hero" öffnet die Pforten und bietet Platz für 2 Raids die mit einem neuen System verbunden werden!


----------



## -Vardor- (28. Mai 2009)

*Das Eichhörnchen in Dalaran hat es doch geschafft und die Weltherschaft ansich gerissen!!!*


----------



## ~Kanye~ (28. Mai 2009)

Wiederherstellungsdruide brutal von einem Feral zerfleischt
Anwalt klagt:"_Es war nur ein Ausversehen_"

Gestern Nacht um 20:34 wurde ein Heildruide brutal im Sholazarbecken von einem Feral zerfleischt.
Der Wiederherstellungsdruide stand afk in seiner "Baum" Gestalt südwestlicht von Nesingwayslager als plötzlich von hinten ein Feraldruide seine Klauen ausfuhr und wild mit dem Kratzen anfing.
Nun spricht der Anwalt den Täters:" _Es war nur ein Versehen, mein Mandant hatte sich nur am Kratzbaum geirrt_! 
Heute morgen um 8:24 wurde er zu lebenslanger Haft im Verlies von Sturmwind verurteilt.​


Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukenwabs (28. Mai 2009)

*Wipe in Ahnq`Qiraj*
C`thun kam als blaues Auge davon ​


----------



## Bioernus (28. Mai 2009)

*Smaragdgrüner Traum für Frauen wird Realität*
Dampfdruckkartell bringt Penisverlängerung namens Recount auf den Markt
Tester: bis zu 6000 vibrations per second!!!

*Sensation: Erster Nonstop-Flug von Sturmwind in die Scherbenwelt geglückt*
Ingenieur und Magier Bioernus gelingt bahnbrechende Erfindung!
Mit den neue Arcane Thrusters ist der Flug in einer Stunde machbar, die Serienfertigung wird aber dauern, es magelt an Magiern!

*Blizzard subventioniert Magier!!!*


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2009)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Unbestätigen Meldungen zufolge sind gestern 2 Weisse Ratten aus den Gnomeregan-Labors geflohen! Lichkönig fürchtet um Weltherrschaft!


<3 the pinky-the pinky and the brain-brain brain brain braaaain


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2009)

*Sammelklage vorm obersten Gericht in Donnerfels*

Milchbauer wegen sexueller Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz angeklagt


----------



## Mungamau (28. Mai 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Skandal: Forenmods finden Sticky Button nicht!!



Ich hau mich weg!!!


----------



## paparon (28. Mai 2009)

Ozonloch wächst! Tauren bekommen das pupsen verboten!


----------



## Bluethunde (28. Mai 2009)

Skandal: Sukkubus von einen Hexenmeister macht Sturmwind unsicher!
Seit gestern Abend läuft eine Sukkubus frei rum,laut Augenzeugen hat die Sukkubus denn Gnom Hexenmeister gefesselt und zu tode gefoltert.
Heute morgen wurde die gleiche Sukkubus dabei gesichtet wie sie in das AH von Sturmwind ging,sich strippte und dabei alle männlichen Menschen mitnahm.
Befürchtungen zu folge werden alle samt gefoltert.Sondereinsatzkommando,bestehend aus Frauen,steht bereit,doch es gibt ein Problem:Wollen sie überhaupt gerettet werden?
Dies waren die 8:00 abends Nachrichten,die nächsten Nachrichten gibt es in einer Stunde.


----------



## Astl67 (28. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen....

SKANDAL

Die Kirin Tor werden verdächtigt unzählige ahnungslosen in Dalaran dazu genötigt haben unter dem Vorwand ihr Ruf zu steigern ihre misslungene Gen-Versuche, in der Violetten Festung, zu vernichten ....


----------



## Ridox (28. Mai 2009)

Blizzard setzt Rechtschreibreform durch! Das Aus für so manche WOW-Spieler?


----------



## Greshnak (28. Mai 2009)

Banshees mögen kleine Gnome..
Gerüchten zufolge soll Sylvanas Windläufer, Anführerin der Verlassenen mit König Mekkadrill eine "heiße Nacht" in den Westlichen Pestländern verbracht haben.
"Sylvanas ist toll, Banshees können's echt gut. Nur leider hat danach hat alles gestunken!" sagt Mekkadrill im Interview.
"Mit dem kleinen Gnom kann man super Geißeldiener töten...seine erfundenen Bomben sind total heiß, wir standen mindestens 100 Meter vom Einschlagsort entfernt und trotzdem haben wir geschwitzt wie die Hunde. Die Geißelschweine sind qualvoll verbrannt *lacht bosartig*. Aber das Geißeldiener nach dem Tod noch furchtbarer stinken...WIDERLICH!", sagt die Untote Banshee. Die beiden wollen nun nochmehr Geißeldiener töten, Mekkadrill: "Allianz und Horde sind Feinde...aber die Geißel ist ein gemeinsamer Feind und viel schlimmer!


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

*China Farmer stößt Sack Reis um *


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Mai 2009)

SKANDAL: Total sinnloser Thread in einem bekannten Onlineportal erreicht nach wenigen Stunden bereits unzälige Seiten voller "Skandale"

[Ich mag den Thread, so ist das ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Skandal: Heildruiden fordern einen privaten Gärtner und treten in Warnstreiks


Skandal: Blattläuse befallen einen Großteil der Heildruiden und löschen diese aus.


----------



## numisel (28. Mai 2009)

*Tyrande Wisperwind schwanger!*
Wie wir soeben aus zuverlässigen Goblinquellen erfahren haben, soll Tyrande Wisperwind, die Hohepriesterin der Elune und Herrscherin von Darnassus, schwanger sein! Laut eigener Aussage seien dies "alles haltlose Unterstellungen. Sie als Priesterin habe sich zur Keuschheit verpflichtet." Wie wir jedoch aus verlässlichen Gnomaufnahmen sehen konnten, brach sie dieses Gelübde. Und, wenn ich mir diese Worte erlauben darf, es war ein Lobnisbruch, den sich wohl jeder Mann so wünscht.
Aber die wahre Bombe kommt erst noch, meine lieben Leserinnen und Leser! Der Vater des Kindes und Mitverantwortlicher des Gelübdebruchs soll angeblich Illidan Stormrage persönlich sein, der Bruder und Erzfeind ihres Lebensabschnittsgefährten.
Malfurion Stormrage antwortete wie folgt auf diese Aussage: "Tyrande ist nicht schwanger! Illidan hat einen ganzen Tempel voller Gespielinnen, warum sollte er nach Azeroth kommen und sich an Tyrande vergreifen?" Während der Pressekonferenz zu diesem Thema verabschiedete sich Tyrande nach dieser Aussage ihres Geliebten mit hochrotem Kopf und einem leichten Hustanfall. 

Fakt ist, liebe Leserinnen und Leser, wir werden es in wenigen Monaten erfahren. Und wir dürfen alle gespannt sein, was dabei herraus kommt, wenn sich ein Halbdämon und eine Priesterin des Mondes fortpflanzen. Wird es eine neue Rasse in Azeroth geben, ähnlich der Mok'Natal? Oder wird dieses Kind ein normales Nachtelfenkind mit schwarzer Haut? Das alles werden wir, wie gesagt, in wenigen Monaten erfahren.

Und nun die Ergebnisse des Freundschaftspiels "FSV Sturmwind gegen den VfB Undercity"...


----------



## Gagesh (28. Mai 2009)

UNGLAUBLICH:

Papst legt Amt nieder - Großer Run der Priester auf den Vatikan

Enttarnt:

Arthas , Thrall und Sylvana bei einer geheimen Pokerrunde ertappt - Strippoker oder geht es nur um Gold?

Unfassbar:

Bespitzelungsskandal bei den Orgrimmarwachen - Wird Thrall wie Arthas?Werden WIR bald ALLE kontrolliert?


----------



## firehawk14 (28. Mai 2009)

Omg wie ich recht hatte mit Zams Schildkröte, siehe Seite 11


----------



## Raema (28. Mai 2009)

Ein Gildenkollege hat folgendes Bild gepostet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (28. Mai 2009)

Angela Merkel trifft Thrall
Offizielle Aufnahme Deutschlands in die Horde beantragt


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. Mai 2009)

Krieger nehmen Palas die Bubble weg! Endlich eine Chance für Krieger?^^


----------



## Haramann (28. Mai 2009)

Gnom mit Gartenzwerg verwechselt: Gärtner zu 6 Monaten auf Bewährung verurteilt.


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachrichten:

Unfasbar: der gnom  der sich selbt mr magic nennt(warum auch immer) hat als erster gnom auf azeroth das recht erworben auf einer Achterban mit 40 lupingsmitzufahren


Hogger ziet um:der lieber hogger der in dem wald von elwyn hauste hat beschlosen nach mulgore auszuwandren er sagte selbst: Jeden tag komen irgendwelche menschen zwerge etc und klopen mich um ich hatte shcon 3 mal ein beim bruch nu hab ich beschlosen nach mulgore zu ziehen um meine verwandten zu besuchen und ein neues leben anzufangen. 1 woche später besuchten wir Hogger in seinem neuen zuhause sein kommentar: es ist wirklich shcön heir die andren sind alle freundlich bis auf eine sache ... nu kommen jeden tag kühe und grünheutigezu mir und kloppen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Skandal : immer mehr zwerge und gnome mit alkohol vergiftung in eisenschmiede... das gesetzt die stark alkoholischen getränke erst ab lvl 18  trinken zu könen wird umstriten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (28. Mai 2009)

So ich probiere mich auch mal.

Galileo Mysteri in Azeroth.
-Aiman Abdahla (hoffentlich Richtig geschrieben): Wir wollen herrausfinden was die Illuminaten mit Azeroth zutun haben.

Partei: Osama Bin Laden freunded sich mit Arthas an, steht der Weltuntergang bevor ?

Globale Katastrophe: Arthas Herschaft beedet, Klimawandel großer Held ?

SKANDAL: Jüdischer Mensch Priester mischt Muslimischen Untoten Krieger Schweinefleisch in den Döner. Priester in bewährung.

Gnome Männerkiller ? Immer mehr Gnome schummeln in BGs, Sackschutz bald Pflicht ?

Gnome nicht zu treffen ?

Milchpreise sinken, Tauren am Existenz minimum.

Sensation: Arthas endeckt Reichsverschluss, Milliarden gewinne ?

D.E.T.H.A: Friedliche Demonstration vor Ice Crown. -Gren Green dazu: Wir wollen das Arthas mehr Tiere nach Eiskrone bringt.

Ist zwar geklaut, aber ist irre Komisch. Sensation: Im Nethersturm wütet ein Nethersturm.

Uno einigt sich Bösse sollen in den Sozialstaat aufgenommen werden.

Erwischt: Tyrande in Playboy erwischt, Druiden geilen sich auf.

Das neuste vom neuen: Komplett eindeutschung Darnassus nun Darnassus

Dimplom erkauft: Jaina Proudmore hat sich ihr Dimplom in Arkanmagie durch Gold und Dates mit Antonidas bekommen.

STREIT: Juden und Christen streiten darum welchem Buch der Paladin folgen muss.

Genfa konvention: Verstoß gegen Menschenrechte, Schurken benutzen Gifte und töten so ihre Opfer.

Meteroid trifft in 3 Milliarden Jahren auf Azeroth ein, Bürger in Panik

Sind wir alle Untote ? Studie ergab wenn man Lebt ist man Untot. Massenschlachtung aller Lebenden um gegen die Geißel vorzukommen.

Skandal:  Uri Geller, allias Geller Uri, verbiegt Waffen von der Armee von Sturmwind, Anklage wegen Sachbeschädigung.

So mir geht die Puste aus.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Skandal : immer mehr zwerge und gnome mit alkohol vergiftung in eisenschmiede... das gesetzt die stark alkoholischen getränke erst ab lvl 18  trinken zu könen wird umstriten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die harten sachen sollten erst ab 75 sein!!!


----------



## Neverine (28. Mai 2009)

/vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2009)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Gnome Männerkiller ? Immer mehr Gnome schummeln in BGs, Sackschutz bald Pflicht ?
> 
> Milchpreise sinken, Tauren am Existenz minimum.
> 
> ...




So das sind die geilsten von dir. Vorallem son Stuß kommt ja auch in unseren Nachrichten.

omg so genial: Sind wir alle Untote ? Studie ergab wenn man Lebt ist man Untot. Massenschlachtung aller Lebenden um gegen die Geißel vorzukommen.

Könnte direkt von Rtl kommen


----------



## Eltin (29. Mai 2009)

*Journalistenstreik in WOW*
(wpd) Seit gestern Abend sind alle Journalisten im Streik. Die Lage ist völlig unklar!
Wann wird dieser wilde Streik endlich wieder beendet?


----------



## Anni®! (29. Mai 2009)

Meuchelmörder in Stormwind unterwegs!
Schurke, vermutlich Blutelf, nach 2 Wochen ungehinderter Tötung von wehrlosen Allianzmitgliedern immernoch nicht gefasst! Offiziere und Sucher des Königs stehen vor einem Rätsel. Phantombild vorhanden! Bei auffälligen Kopfnüssen o.ä. /w König Varian Wrym

FP Mounts auf H5N1 positiv getestet!
Besteht Ansteckungsgefahr für Benutzer und Züchter der treuen Flugtiere? Bewohner Azeroths bangen um ihre schnellen Verbindungslinien. Großmeister der Ersten Hilfe arbeiten auf Hochtouren!


----------



## Mungamau (29. Mai 2009)

Thrall verbündet sich mit Merkel! Das aus der Allianz? 

/vote for Sticky


----------



## Gierdre (29. Mai 2009)

Blizz kündigt erstaunliche Neuerungen mit neuem Patch an:

Schneider können neue Rezepte für Unterwäsche und Dessous erlernen. Hierfür wird ein extra-Bekleidung Platz implimentiert. Angeblich droppen Ulduar Bosse demnächst Rezepte für epische lila Spitzendessous.
Zudem wird ein neues Weltereignis statt finden: Azeroths next Topmodel.

Laut führenden Gamedesignern will Blizz das Game für Frauen noch interessanter machen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (29. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> So das sind die geilsten von dir. Vorallem son Stuß kommt ja auch in unseren Nachrichten.
> 
> omg so genial: Sind wir alle Untote ? Studie ergab wenn man Lebt ist man Untot. Massenschlachtung aller Lebenden um gegen die Geißel vorzukommen.
> 
> Könnte direkt von Rtl kommen



Danke, Danke.

Nun gut ich versuchs mal weiter.

D.E.T.H.A rettet Fische vorm ertrinkem.

Sensation: Oger doch Dumm. Vermeintliche Intelligenz Bestien doch Strohdumm

Skandal: In den Sümpfe des Elends fiel ein Reissack um. Bösartigemächte die ihn umfielen liehen oder doch nur Zufall

Sensation: Der Kriegshymenklan hat rodung im Eschental aufgehört, Grund dafür es gibt keine Bäume mehr.

Entdeckt: Ingineur zukünftige Terroriste ?
-Bush dazu: Niemand anderes kennt sich mit Sprengstoff besser aus als die.-

Hexenmeister emos ? Viele Hexenmeister ritzen sich, dies mit einer Rasierklinge, um Manazubekommen. Sozialpädagoge versucht sie aufzuheitern.

Sturmwind verschuldet, Peter Zwegard im Einsatz.^^

Essen grauenvoll. Rach der Restauranttester findet Untote haben keine Geschmackssinne.
_Zitat: Ich habe ein 4 Restaurante,also weiß ich was gut schmeckt. Aber dies ist ungenießbar._
_Arthas dazu: Um Geld für einen richtigen Koch zusparen, schneiden wir allen Untoten die Zunge raus._

Anklage: Arthas spioniert Mitarbeiter aus, Arbeiter verlangen entschädigung.

Castin news: Arthas Menethil und Heidi Klum suchen Northends next Top Killer.
_Zitat von Arthas: Ich bringe den Leuten das töten bei und den rest und meine Partnerin Heidi Klum informationen durch schlechtes Aussehen zu erpressen.:_

Alter Film : Maggywer erfindet Aschenbringer aus Streichhölzer, Roter Tinte und viel Papier.
Mag dazu: Ich baue aus diesem Scharmhaar, etwas Klebe und  meiner Kreditkarte eine Atombombe und besiege Arthas.

News: Weltbeliebte Sendung wer wird nächster Goldionär fällt aus. Grund dafür uns geht langsam die Kohle aus.

Skandal: Arbeitslosen Quote steigt, Arthas dazu: Wir warten auf das nächste Konjuktur Packet.

Tod aller Heildruiden: Termiten fressen alle Baumdruiden auf. Insektenspry zu teuer.

Anklage: Krieger klagt Schurke,wegen Gehirnerschütterung durch Kopfnüsse, an.

Naja auch mal wieder ende von mir. Sind leider nicht mehr sogute wie die letzten.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2009)

Kiligen  du bist ein genie!


----------



## Atabax (29. Mai 2009)

sensation gnome haben atombombe gebaut  3000 gnome tot   juhu die funktionirt

NEU im sex shop   der GNOMENDILDO    past überal rein  ^^


----------



## gerome234 (29. Mai 2009)

Vol'Jin wegen Drogenbesitzes festgenommen.

Riesen Konzert mit Thrall in Ogrimmar.

Die USS Thermadraht entdeckt die Scherbenwelt

Arthas droht mit neuen Artellerie Angriffen auf die Allianz!

König Varian Wrynn betrunken am Steuer erwischt.

Gnome wollen Reittiere pimpen- schlechter Aprilscherz?

Arthas entlässt 300 Mitarbeiter- darunter Kel`thuzad.

Illidan kündigt bei Burning Legion Corp.- Kil'Jaeden sichtlich erbost


----------



## Reiskartoffel (29. Mai 2009)

Azeroth und Kalimdor bald zusammen? Meer soll dazwischen abgepumpt werden.

Orc bekommt ein Kind mit einem Tauren; das Kind soll Hulk heißen.

Schlagertroll Hauer Carpendale feiert sein Comeback.

Draenei haben nun auch Bluetooth.

In Ironforge beginnt die FASStenzeit.


----------



## Liberiana (29. Mai 2009)

*Wyrmruhtempel eingestürzt!
Geheimer Tiefenbahnbau unter dem Tempel zerstört jenen. Alexstrasza liegt im Koma!
Mindestens 5 Jahre für die verantwortlichen Gnome!*


----------



## Liberiana (29. Mai 2009)

*Gewölbe unter Sturmwind geöffnet! Ein wahres Messi-Haus wurde freigelegt!
König Variann Wrynn hofft auf Einsatz in 4 Wänden!*


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Meuchelmörder in Stormwind unterwegs!
> Schurke, vermutlich Blutelf, nach 2 Wochen ungehinderter Tötung von wehrlosen Allianzmitgliedern immernoch nicht gefasst! Offiziere und Sucher des Königs stehen vor einem Rätsel. Phantombild vorhanden! Bei auffälligen Kopfnüssen o.ä. /w König Varian Wrym
> 
> FP Mounts auf H5N1 positiv getestet!
> Besteht Ansteckungsgefahr für Benutzer und Züchter der treuen Flugtiere? Bewohner Azeroths bangen um ihre schnellen Verbindungslinien. Großmeister der Ersten Hilfe arbeiten auf Hochtouren!


Meiner Meinung nach hammergeil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Versuch von mir:

*Unfassbar: Chopperfahrer fährt mit 100% in das Dach des Scharlachroten Klosters!!!*


----------



## EisblockError (29. Mai 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> sensation gnome haben atombombe gebaut  3000 gnome tot   juhu die funktionirt
> 
> NEU im sex shop   der GNOMENDILDO    past überal rein  ^^




ihh, in Orginalgröße?


----------



## Dany_ (29. Mai 2009)

das neuste aus der Scherbenwelt:

Ein Sack Reis ist in Shattrath soeben von der Sehertreppe gefallen. Wir wissen noch nichts genaueres.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (29. Mai 2009)

Auf so eine Topic Idee wäre ich nie gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (29. Mai 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> *Unfassbar: Chopperfahrer fährt mit 100% in das Dach des Scharlachroten Klosters!!!*



Der is gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

*Todesritter erreicht level 55! Panik in der Bevölkerung Azeroths!*​


----------



## EisblockError (29. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> *Todesritter erreicht level 55! Panik in der Bevölkerung Azeroths!*​




Muss man den verstehen?


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Muss man den verstehen?


Satan versteckt sich im Pentagon!


----------



## Mokassa (29. Mai 2009)

-Mana/Heiltränke enthalten Spuren von Kokain, machen sie süchtig?

-Gnom von blindem Tauren überrant. War es Absicht?

-Flugmount Abwrack Prämie: Tauschen sie alt gegen neu!


----------



## Copeland (29. Mai 2009)

"Foto-Beweis: Hier geht perverser Sex-Gnom seinem Werk nach und riecht an den Haaren einer Nachtelfe!"


----------



## Taegan (29. Mai 2009)

> Pala nach 7 Tag fast down



Fand ich am treffendesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiskartoffel (30. Mai 2009)

Die Leute von "Lich reloaded" verarschten Illidan. Am nächsten Tag wurden 2 Darsteller mit 2 tödlichen Schnittwunden tot aufgefunden. Wenn der Hauptverdächtige Illidan S., der bereits vorbestraft ist, als schuldig erklärt wird drohen ihm 10.000 Jahre Einzelhaft.


----------



## numisel (1. Juni 2009)

Gammelfleischskandal in Eiskrone. War die Kühlung defekt? Pressesprecher der Geißel dementieren jedwegen Vorwurf. "Wir besitzen kein Gammelfleisch! Unsere Untoten sind aus Markenfleisch!", so Arthas Menethil auf einer Pressekonferenz.


----------



## Silyana (1. Juni 2009)

Skandal: Baum-Heiler vom Aussterben bedroht
Schamanen stellen fest: "Heiler Holz für Totems besser zu verarbeiten"


----------



## bwcl (1. Juni 2009)

~ Sensation : Hase Fast Down nach 4 tagen sieht es so aus als würde der Pala es schaffen ~

~ Achtung !! Die Univiersität "Wir finden alles Heraus" in Stormwind stellte am 30.5.09 fest, dass es sinnlos sei mit Kriegern zu Diskutieren oder jeglichen Kotakt aufzubauen, da sie es nach ner gewissen Zeit vergessen.~

~ Warnung: Mehr als 100.000 Todesritter starben. Mehr auf seite 55.

(*seite55aufschlag*)

~Als man Herausfand das 90% der Dk's von Emos gespielt werden entschied sich jeder "normale" Spieler den Kontakt zu den Dk's ab zu brechen.
Somit wurde eine Kettenreaktion ausgeführt das für die derzeitige Finanzielle Krise nicht zu gute kommt.
Man fand auch heraus das, nachdem Die Dk's von nun an Ignoriert worden sind, sie sich in Ecken verkrochen um selbst schaden zu nehmen. 
Nur Leider fand nicht jeder eine Ecke und begann selbstmord. Um neue Ecken zu beschaffen und den Verlust von Toden zu dezimieren, werden mehr als 10Milli Gold benötigt.

Ein Mitarbeiter "Der Deutsche Finanzamt aus Ironforge" berichtete von einer nie da gewesenen Situation.

Reporter fragt den MaDDFa nach Information und das fanden wir heraus:

Reporter: "Wieso bringen sich die Emos sofort um"?
MaDDFa(MitarbeiterDerDeutschenFinanzamt) sate: "Es war wohl klar das die Emos sich sofort umbringen, wenn sie keine Ecke haben, durch den Verlust von Online-Freunden, womit man viel Zeit verbracht hatte und um eine Gutes verhältnis zu erzielen hat es viel Zeit benötigt. Nur durch ein einzigen Fehler gerieten alle in Panik. 
Alles wurde zu nichte gemacht die Freunde, Die Bg/Inis/Raids, das Farmen (<<)etc. und sogar das eigene Leben(Dk=WoW)! Das traff den Emos sehr schwer am Herzen und jetzt, da sie auch noch keine Ecke finden, eskaliert es allmählich". 

Reporter: "Wird es noch mehr Tode geben"?
MaDDFa: "Womöglich, Die Sterbens rate dentiert aufwärts, aber wir konnten bisher 1k Dk's davon überzeugen das in den Nächsten Tagen Ecken angeschaffen werden und das sie noch etwas geduld haben müssen.Wir hoffen noch mehr Dk's zu überzeugen damit das endlich mal ein Ende hat. Für den Rest "Gott Segne Sie" Oder ein Paladin". 

Reporter: "Sie sagten Nur durch ein einzigen Fehler Was meinen sie damit"?
MaDDFa: "Was ich damit meine ist ganz offensichtlich, Ein Dk fing an zu weinen, weil sein Kamerad im Bg Starb und sie waren sehr verbunden wie ich es hörte. NAja wie dem auch sei er fing an zu weinen und da hat ihn ein Artgenosse gefragt ob er ein Emo sei und er antwortete mit "Ja". Ab da an wurde nachgeforscht ob es noch mehr von den gibt und wie sie sehen gibt es dutzende von denen.

Reporter: "Ich bedanke mich für die Zahlreichenden Informationen. Ich muss dann mal weg mein Sebelzahntiger füttern".
MaDDFa: " Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls. Viel Erfolg.

In der nächsten Ausgabe geht es darum. Ob Stormwind es schafft die Krise zu überwältigen.
Ich wünsch euch einen schönes Wochende =)
Und viel Glück in Northend
_________________________________________________________________________

DAnke Für's Lesen Leute =)


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. Juni 2009)

König sagt Teilnahme ab
_Hiesiger König sagt seine Teilnahme am Turnier ab_

Die Vorbereitungen zum großen Argentumturnier sind in vollem Gange. Adelige und Helden jeder Art sind eingeladen
beim großen Turnier aller Zeiten teilzunehmen. Der Anstifter des Turniers kann leider in den nächsten Tagen nicht zum Argentum-
turnier kommen, so ein Sprecher der Eiskrone. Es wäre unverantwortlich den König von Nordend auf ein Pferd zu setzen und ihn dann
zum Turnier zu geleiten.
"Der Schneesturm und Schneefall in Eiskrone macht uns Sorgen. Wir wollen unseren Geliebten König doch nicht verlieren.", so ein stinkender, faulender
Bewohner von Geißelholm. 
Wie es also derzeit aussieht wird König Arthas nicht teilnehmen, da das Wetter wohl für ihn nicht mitspielt.
Wir meinen: Tja Arhie, es kann nicht immer alles Sonnenschein sein



König Weltenretter
Klimakatastrophe für andere Welten - wir wollen sie beenden

Dies dementierte Arthas neulich in einer Pressekonferenz in Shattrath. Derzeit will er und sein Team
aus motivierten Untoten viel Eis in Eiskrone abbauen um die karge Scherbenwelt neu zu beleben. Wie uns ein Sprecher
der Vrykul von Valhallas mitteile steht Arthas bereits in Verhandlungen mit den Draenei um eine Kopie des Antriebskerns
der Exodar zu bekommen. 
"Hieraus entstehen durchaus logische Wirtschaftskreise. Viele Welten haben so eine Klimakatastrophe. Es ist einfach zu warm, das Eis an den
Polen schmilzt."
Nach der Scherbenwelt plant Arthas eine Planetenweite Rettung der Zivilisierten Welten - der Erde und einigen anderen bewohnbaren Planeten. 
Die Draenei demetieren jedoch: "Unser Antriebskern kann auch missbraucht werden um mehr Welten zu erobern. Wir, die dem Lichte dienen
werden dieses Risiko nicht eingehen."
Derzeit liegen die Verhandlungen auf Eis...

Der Fall Loken
Eisen in Nahrungsmittel bald verboten?

Heute beginnt die Gerichtsverhandlung des schlimmsten Unternehmers unserer Zeit. Ein absoluter Nerd nach Eisen
und Stahl ist er - Loken. Immer noch dementierte er dass Eisen in Lebensmittel nichts ungewöhnliches ist, und dieses sogar sehr Gesund sei. 
Gesund wäre hier allerdings ein anderes Stichwort. Alle von den Sturmgipfeln belieferten Gemeinden wie Dalaran und die Valianzfeste klagen über
starte Bauchschmerzen. Herausgestellt hat sich, dass Eisennieten und Pfeilspitzen im Magen gefunden worden sind. Eine Notoperation der gesamten Bevölkerung konnte viele Retten - 6 Tote gab es dennoch. Ob Loken sich gegen den Vorwurf der Fahrlässigen Tötung zur Wehr setzen kann ist 
fraglich. Meiden sie weiterhin Produkte aus den Sturmgipfel unter anderem den Energieriegel "TitanPower" und den Energydrink "XTreme Titan". Auch das Fleisch könnte verdorben sein. Geschäftsführer der Weltweiten Handelskette von Titan-Produkten Yagg-Saron: "Es ist unsinnig dass einer von den unsrigen dafür verantwortlich ist, da stecken bestimmt Horde oder Allianz dahinter, vielleicht sogar beide. Es ist ja wohlbekannt dass sie so große Firmen die bei uns in Ulduar stationiert sind nicht leiden können.
Ob dies stimmt ist fraglich... warum sollten sich Horde und Allianz selbst gegenseitig Eisen ins Essen geben. Dennoch haben wir von Beiden Seiten noch keine Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Voo_Doo (1. Juni 2009)

Lebra Gnome liegen auf der faulen Haut!


----------



## MR K (1. Juni 2009)

Vor Gericht - Ragnaros wegen Klimawandel schuldig?

Hetzjagd!
nach der monatlangen suche haben die behörden Daralans endlich den "LichKing" Arthas gefasst  er flüchtete als die Magier Daralan´s ihn gestellt hatte auf einen Frostwyrm nach einer halben Stunde verfolgung wurde er endlich umstellt und in ein Astral Gefängnis gesteckt .
es gab nur leichte verletzungen ung gefrierungen bei den Magiern und ihren Tepischen.
nun kann weiter gegen die Seuche der Geisel vorgegangen werden.

Vor Gericht - Ragnaros wegen Klimawandel schuldig?

Hetzjagd!
nach der monatlangen suche haben die behörden Daralans endlich den "LichKing" Arthas gefasst  er flüchtete als die Magier Daralan´s ihn gestellt hatte auf einen Frostwyrm nach einer halben Stunde verfolgung wurde er endlich umstellt und in ein Astral Gefängnis gesteckt .
es gab nur leichte verletzungen ung gefrierungen bei den Magiern und ihren Tepischen.
nun kann weiter gegen die Seuche der Geisel vorgegangen werden.


 BBCode Hilfe Seitenleiste an/aus


Anhänge verwalten
 AnhängeVerwalte aktuelle Anhänge (0)


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. Juni 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> König sagt Teilnahme ab
> _Hiesiger König sagt seine Teilnahme am Turnier ab_
> 
> Die Vorbereitungen zum großen Argentumturnier sind in vollem Gange. Adelige und Helden jeder Art sind eingeladen
> ...



Wohlstand zu hoch
Wirtschaftsinstitut Sturmwind bringt schlechte Neuigkeiten raus

Es ist schon fast beunruhigend. Erst regen sich alle über die Wirtschaftskrise auf (AKurier berichtete) und nun ist auf einmal
durch eine Studie herausgekommen - unser Wohlstand ist zu hoch. Veron Schraubensturz, von der Gnomenfraktion hat dieses für uns
herausgefunden. Die Studien sehen schlimm aus.
"Überall bekommt man Aufträge und Gold hinterhergeschmissen, klar müssen die Leute arbeiten, aber 100 Tiere zu besitzen ist einfach zu viel. 
Schon jetzt haben die Stadtsäuberer und die Entsorgungsdienste der Stadt Sturmwinds und Orgrimmars zu viel zu tun. 
"Täglich laufen hier geschätze 2000 Tiere entlang, viele warten nicht bis sie vor der Stadt sind sondern machen einfach auf dem Gehweg."
Und das Schlimmste, jeder Tierfreund besitzt nun hundert Tiere, weil man dann als Preis vom Tierschutzverein einen fliegenden Drachenfalken bekommt.
"Leider wollen diese Vereine es nicht einsehen... Tierschutz gut und schön, jetzt muss aber was anderes dran glauben."
Der Plan der Menschen: "Den gesamten Wald von Elwynn abholzen und ein großen Stall aus der Grafschaft zu machen, Goldhain wird in die Brennende Steppe verlegt. Protestante protestieren jetzt bereits dagegen, meist allerdings diejenigen, die stolze Tierbesitzer sind. Wo das hinführen soll ist noch nicht abzusehen. 
"Sollte der Wald abgeholz werden ist es ein Frevel gegen die Natur. Wir werden uns von der Allianz lossagen und dann unsere eigenen Wege gehen", beteuerte Tyrande Whisperwind. 
"Ein Wald soll abgeholzt werden. Nicht mit uns... wenn dies geschieht bedeutet es wirklichen Krieg mit Sturmwind", sagte Cairne Bluthuf auf der Konferenz. 

Noch ist nicht klar was gemacht werden soll. Die Städter wollen 100te von Tieren nicht in der Stadt haben, aber einen Krieg wollen sie auch nicht. 
"Der Wohlstand ist deutlich zu groß", gesteht Verno "wenn jeder große Held hier mit 100 Tieren antreten kann, dann müssen wir uns überlegen wohin mit denen... Stallbesitzer beteuern jetzt schon: "Die Begleiter von Jägern nehmen einfach zu viel Platz weg, wir können nicht auch noch so viele Reittiere aufnehmen.
"Die einzige Möglichkeit", sagt Verno "ist sparen... denn bestimmt wird irgendwann noch eine große Gefahr kommen und da brauchen wir das Gold. Warum also alles für Sinnlos viele Tiere ausgeben?"
Wir halten sie auf den Laufenden
(AKurier)


----------



## Shisky (1. Juni 2009)

OG Bankdach eingestürzt - Nachdem zuviele Tauren das Dach betraten, sollen neue Gesetze für Ordnung sorgen

Peinlich - Geistheiler belebt versehentlich sich selbst

Kaffemaschine kaputt - GM's fangen an zu arbeiten 

Fehler ? - Augenzeugen berichten über die Trollschurken-Wachen des OG-Auktionshauses. Immernoch Level 70



Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (1. Juni 2009)

Politiker wollen Großwildjagd in WoW abschaffen
Politiker wollen aus sozialpolitischen Gründen die Großwildjagdquests in World of Warcraft verbieten. Doch populäre Charaktere Azeroths wollen dagegen wirken. Wir sprachen exklusiv mit einem der wohl bekanntesten Jäger der zwei Welten.
Reporter: Was halten sie von diesen Anschuldigungen der Politik der Erde?
Jäger: Nun, Jungchen, das sind doch alles nur Unterstellungen. Wir jagen nicht aus reinem Spass und um des Tötens willen. Wir jagen, damit die Wildtierpopulation Azeroths und Draenors in einem angemessenen Rahmen bleiben.
R: Und was haben sie vor, um gegen dieses Verbot vorzugehen?
J: Nun... (rülpst) oh, Verzeihung, das Bier vorhin war ein wenig zu stark. Also, wo war ich? Achja, wir, also mein Jägerteam und ich, wollen den Politikern demonstrieren, was passiert, wenn wir auch nur eine Woche nicht jagen. Die Tierpopulation wird so stark in die Höhe schießen, dass die Tiere aus ihren normalen Gebieten flüchten, um mehr Platz zum Leben zu nutzen.
R: Das hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an. Und wie wollen sie diese Überpopulatin wieder stoppen?
J: Nun, Jungchen, wir haben an einem Verfahren geforscht, und mit Erfolg, wie ich sagen kann, haben wir festgestellt, dass man aus Fleisch auch Bierbraucne kann. Zwar is' es nicht das selbe wie das Bier aus dem guten alten Khaz Modan, aber es ist ein Anreiz, um mehr Leute zum Jagen zu bewegen. Wir wollen eine Aktion starten, in der wir zur Belohnung das erjagte Fleisch in eben dieses Bier umwandeln.
R: Na wenn das kein Anreiz ist zum Jagen. Ich wünsche ihnen viel Erfolg bei diesem Vorhaben, und ich werde mich auch an der Aktion beteiligen. Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen, Mr. Nesingwary.
J: Kein Problem, mein Junge. Ich sag mal Prost und bis dann.​


----------



## TighFoOn (1. Juni 2009)

Allianz schiff verschwunden an der somalischen küste ! 15 gnome und 5 zwerge sind verschlept worden die Alkuhida  fordet 5 tauren zum gnom punshen!


----------



## Secretraven (1. Juni 2009)

*Sämtliche Ulduar Bosse sind in den Kessel mit Zaubertrank gefallen.*
-Ensidia meldet Konkurs an, 100 mio. Gold Repkosten. GM: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt."


----------



## zkral (2. Juni 2009)

Azerotische Deppen-Auferstehungs-Cooperation ADAC im Warnstreik
Inmitten der heiss umkämpften Schlacht um Tausendwinter stellten die Geistheiler unter der Führung von Gewerkschaftsleiter Bob die Heilung für 120 Sekunden ein. Bob begründet den Warnstreik mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit zum Abbau von Überstunden sowie dem immer höheren Andrang von Todesrittern. Bob hierzu: "Oja die Todesritter. Wisst ihr wir unangenehm es ist jemanden zum Leben zu erwecken der gar nicht lebt? Und außerdem - wir haben eine 6,5 Tage Woche mit 24 Stunden am Tag. Da kommt einiges an Überstunden zusammen." Angestrebt wird eine längere Mittwochspause, was zu heftigen Reaktionen der ADAC Abonnenten geführt hat.


Schicht im Schacht? Goldhain bald Geisterstadt?
Eigentümer der Koboldmining Nicht-Nehmen-Kerze GmbH & Co KG beenden den Abbau von Goldstaub - Als Gründe nennen die Betreiber Gier der Händler in Goldhain. Die bereits zu Dumpingpreisen angebotenen Goldstaubreserven werden nicht verkauft. Gängige Praxis der örtlichen Händler sei es, unerfahrene, aber brutale Handlanger zu schicken um den Staub mit Gewalt zu holen. Bartens, Sprecher der Gesellschaft, meint hierzu: "Sie stehlen nicht nur unseren Staub, sondern auch unsere Schaufeln, Hacken und sogar die berühmten Kerzen."


----------



## Esda (2. Juni 2009)

nachdem jetzt zum 200.en mal jeden Schlagzeile wiederholt wurde ist doch irgendwo die Luft raus...


----------



## Noramos (4. Juni 2009)

" Untoter Apothekar beim versuch eine neue tötungsmashine zu erfinden gestorben"
(neben der zeitung liegt die neue ausgabe der "technickdailys" mit folgender schlagzeile: "Neue tötungsmashine erfunden!- erste tests zeigen erfolg!" )


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> nachdem jetzt zum 200.en mal jeden Schlagzeile wiederholt wurde ist doch irgendwo die Luft raus...


nee ^^ gehen noch en paar ; )


----------



## Laviel (5. Juni 2009)

*Lagerbier jetzt auch im Zwergenkasten erhältlich!!
50 Literflaschen im Gebrauchstest.* 
Nach ersten Aussagen einiger Zwergenmeister, sind diese mit dem mehr als zu geringen Volumen 
und der unzureichenden Handlichkeit der Flaschen unzufrieden. Rüplsi Braunegger dazu bei uns im 
Interview: "*Hicks* Anfangs hilt ich den Zwergenkasten für eine super *Hicks* Idee, aber nach dem 
Lehren des Kastens und dem *Hicks* immernoch andauernden Durst, kamm ich zur Einsicht, dass es 
sich hier wohl eher um *Hicks* einen Gnomenkasten handelt" ... mehr dazu, auch von empörten Gnomen auf Seite 5


----------



## Esda (5. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nee ^^ gehen noch en paar ; )



geht doch eh nur noch um Klimaerwärmung, Streik, Bier, Arthas und Skandale um nackte Blut- oder Nachtelfen ^^


----------



## Kráin94 (6. Juni 2009)

ENDLICH: Trolle errichten eigene Hauptstadt!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

WoW Spieler streiken: GMs OP!
Blizz: Das Problem *schluerf* ist uns bekannt *schluerf* wir arbeiten daran


----------



## Iffadrim (6. Juni 2009)

Das Ökosystem von Nordend droht zu kippen, zu viele Wilderer auf der Jagd nach Erzen, Kräutern und Fleischsorten

Finanzkrise bedroht Questgeber, Belohnungen bald nicht mehr möglich?

Trashmobs in Naxxramas treten in den Streik.... "Wir haben es satt immer nur einstecken zu müssen"

Flamenleviathan in Urlaub, Ölkrise macht kämpfe nicht möglich.

Designer des Tier8 Sets auf offener Strasse von Paladinen bedroht.

Greifentraffic über Nordend, Ansässige klagen über Lärm


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

Skandal!
Liedtexte der Tauren Chiefians ergeben Rueckwaertsgelesen loblieder an Sargeras!
Wegen anbetung boeser Maechte sind ihre mitglieder im Gefaengniss von Dalaran.


----------



## Afrit (6. Juni 2009)

Warnung:Krokodile in Stormwind Gesichtet


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

aliens auf den azurmytosinseln (dreanei startgebiet?) gesichtet


----------



## Shadowcreeper (8. Juli 2009)

*Schizophrenie in Azeroth*

Mehrere Personen weisen immer öfter eine ausgebildete Schizophrenie auf,
Sie behaupten, ihr anderes Ich treibt sich in einer Scheinwelt, dem sogenannten
"Testserver" herum.


----------



## Flachtyp (8. Juli 2009)

Zwei Jäger trafen sich im Wald von Elwynn - beide tot !


----------



## Waldmond (8. Juli 2009)

*Untergrundbahn steht seit 5 Jahren still. Pressesprecher der gnomischen Ingenieure bezieht Stellung: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldmond (8. Juli 2009)

Letzte Meldung:
*Untergrundbahn steht nun seit 20 Jahren still. Pressesprecher der gnomischen Ingenieure bezieht wiederum Stellung: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und hat HÖCHSTE PRIORITÄT"*


----------



## Waldmond (8. Juli 2009)

Neueste NEWS:
*Untergrundbahn steht seit 150 Jahren still. Pressesprecher der gnomischen Ingenieure: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, eine Lösung ist in Sicht!"*


----------



## Waldmond (8. Juli 2009)

Letzte Meldung
*Untergrundbahn steht seit 300 Jahren still. Pressesprecher der gnomischen Ingenieure bezieht Stellung: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir entschuldigen uns ausdrücklichbei den Fahrgästen und bitte um weitere Geduld"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2009)

World of Warcraft ab August nur noch für 4 Stunden pro Tag spielbar!

Die Spielzeit von WoW wird in Deutschland wegen zu hoher Suchtgefahr und brutaler 
Darstellung von Gewalt auf ein Minimum reduziert. Hardcore Gamer drohen mit Boykott.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> "Allianz gewinnt im Arathibecken 2000:0, JAHRHUNDERT SENSATION!!!"
> 
> "Neues Verteidigungssystem lässt König von Stormwind 1 Woche lang überleben!"



Wui, jetzt musste ich lachen *g*

Meine wäre dann wohl : Kostenpflichtiger Fraktionswechsel ... Gnome werden zu Tauren  !


----------



## Ina Fuddel (8. Juli 2009)

"Sensation! Wissenschaftler entdecken die Spezies Taurus magicus am Fuße von Donnerfels!"


----------



## Bakoor (8. Juli 2009)

Selbstmordversuch!​Zwergenkrieger sieht wegen Durstmangel keinen Sinn mehr in seinem Leben.​
Patch-Wahnsinn!​Gefrusteter BC-Aussteiger: Ich warte einfach, bis Blizzard meinen 70er Gnomenmagier auf 80 patcht.

Hintergrund: Ab Patch 3.3 soll es möglich sein, gegen eine noch unbekannte Gebühr Charaktere der Stufe 1 auf eine beliebige Stufe zu transferieren,  Geschlecht, Klasse und Rasse sollen dabei frei wählbar sein.

Ein weiterer Spieler dazu: Ich transferiere mir dann meinen 5er Twink Nachtelfschurken auf 80er Menschendruidin.
Sobald ich meinen Ruf beim Barbierpakt durch häufige Frisurenwechsel auf ehrfürchtig habe, bekomme ich T12 und einen Taurenbegleiter.​

Wieso hab ich den Fred nicht eher schon mal gesehen? GEIL!


----------



## Paules (8. Juli 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> find ich mal nett^^
> also meine würde lauten
> 
> "Ironforge heimgesucht von den Behütern Gnomeregan´s"
> ...




Ehedrama in NRW

eine Hausfrau trifft ihren Ehemann wegen zu langem spielens vor dem PC kritisch mit 46000

Der Ehemann stirbt


----------



## samuraji (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke wow hat sich zu stark ins negative gemausert und wird über kurz und lang an "Macht" verlieren
Titel:    "WoW und die ungehörten deutschen Forentrolle"


((Begründung?--> wir werden mehr oder weniger im vergleich zum ami forum ignoriert!!!))


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Juli 2009)

Blizzard tötet Worgen-Begleiter - Leichtsinn oder Größenwahn?


----------



## fear489 (8. Juli 2009)

+++Skandal!! Haris Pilton heiratet obdachlosen Gnom - droht ihr Millarden Gold geschäft zu platzen?+++


----------



## Schamikus (12. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte nicht schweinisch Klingen aber ich würde sowas wie "Blizzard lässt Titten wachsen" nehmen, denn ist euch eig aufgefallen, dass in WoW seit BC bis 3.1 jetzt die Oberweite immer größer wurde?

*ps: Wlcher heterosexuelle man darf im Land mit meinungsfreiheit große Titten nicht toll finden um dummen antworten vorzubeugen^^


----------



## Bremgor (12. Juli 2009)

SENSATION: DER ERSTE SPIELER IST VON HDRO ZURÜCK ZU WOW GEWECHSELT! LIEGT HDRO IM STERBEN?

Übrigens sehr schöner Thread hier!

Edit: Das ist mir auch noch gerade aufgefallen:

Gratulation! Sie haben Ihr Passwort erfolgreich geändert! Geschichten von diesem historischen Moment werden noch in Generationen erzählt werden.


----------



## Majordomus (12. Juli 2009)

> Streik vorbei? GM's wollen den seid 2004 andauernden streik beiseite legen und anfagen zu arbeiten.
> 
> Im Schlaf vom Stuhl gekippt: Wotlk immer noch genauso langweilig wie im Januar!
> 
> Ehedrama in NRW: Eine Hausfrau trifft ihren Ehemann wegen zu langem spielens vor dem PC kritisch mit 46000, der Ehemann stirbt!




ich schmeiß mich weg, echt genial!

Wie wärs noch mit:

Neu: Brachlandchat live immer Samstags Um 20:15 Uhr auf RTL!
Sensation: Ein Spieler deckt auf...auch auf Schlachtfeldern kann geheilt werden!


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

News: WoW macht gar nicht süchtig!!!
Second News: Spieler als Süchtige zu bezeichnen macht Süchtig!!!
Experten trauen sich nichts mehr zu sagen da sie denken sie sind süchtig. Chaos bricht aus...


----------



## Ingi/Norgi (14. Juli 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Sensation: Ein Spieler deckt auf...auch auf Schlachtfeldern kann geheilt werden!


das wär doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roohm (15. Juli 2009)

Rechtskräftig: Reiten schon ab Stufe 30 ! Die Probezeit wurde auf 10 Stufen festgelegt !

Umstritten: Gedrosselte Roboschreiter ab Stufe 20 ?

Umweltgerecht: Roboschreiter jede Stufe zur AU !

Umweltgerecht 2: Lithium-Ion-Akku auch für Roboschreiter ?

Sicherheit: Lagerfeuer nur noch in den dafür gekennzeichneten Arealen erlaubt !

Rezession: Sylvesterfeuerwerk in Beutebucht abgesagt !

Rezession 2: Angelwettbewerb nur noch alle 4 Wochen !


----------



## Kiligen (1. August 2009)

Fernseher in WoW eingebaut: Kochlehrer überflüssig, Tim Mälzer lehrt angehende Köche von Montag - Freitag um 11 Uhr das Kochen.

Entdeckung: Spieler entdeckt Angelruten Köder im Spiel,Gemeinde verblüfft!

Dalaran lässt die Hunde los: Zum Kampf gegen jegliche Knochenkonstrukte der Geißel hat Dalaran ihre gefürchtesten Kampf Hunde (Waldi und Pfiffi) in Nordend freigelassen.

Green Peace klagt Blizzard an wegen Erfolge die zur Tierquälerein auffordern.

Blizzard hatt sich einen neuen Partner zu gelegt, es ist Montey Burns, Blizzard dazu: Wir findendas M.Burns ganz unserem Ideal von Abzocken und Todschlag handelt.

Gnom bastelt 2 Jahre am Perfekten Feuerstuhl, Pech für ihn: Er kommt nicht ans Gaspedal.

WoW Server sind abgestürzt, Blizzard dazu: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt.

Neue Heldenklasse:Nach 2000 neuen Heldenklassen darf Blizzard ihnen nun die neue Heldenklasse presentieren:Angela Merkel,diese furcht errengende Klasse kann mächtig Monolog Zauber über Kinderpornographie welche alle gegner in einen Tiefschlaf befördert. Außerdem kann sie sich ein Pet zulegen der Rasse CDU Parteimitglied und besitzt ein Mass Fear welcher KOnstant besteht außer wenn sie eine Maske trägt. (Sry , aber ich hasse diese Frau).

Arthas gemobbt. Nachdem Blizzard den Patch 3.4 aufgelegt hatte kommen Hero EQ Spieler in die Instanz und stecken Arthas einzeln mit dem KOpf in die Kloschlüssel, Arthas schließ sich aufgrund dessen in seinem Zimmer ein. Zur Verhandlung mit Arthas wurde die Super Nanny zu ihm entsandet.
Die Nanny:Ich glaube das Arthas Menethil der 2 ein Missverstandenes Kind ist, welches nur aus Aufmerksamkeit massenhaft Menschen tötete.
Wir: Was werden sie für nun machen.
Die Nanny: Zu erst werde ich ihm Ausreden das er nicht der Mächtigste Herrscher der Welt ist und dann werde ich ihn in die Wuthöhle entsenden, damit er sich mal richtig abkühlen kann.


----------



## Forenliebling (1. August 2009)

gegen Yogg-Saron in den kampf ziehn und ihm seine kleidung rauben ?
Die Yagg-Saronisten sind empört !
das Oberhaupt der C´thuliken sagt dazu nur " Jetzt wisst ihr wie wir uns damals gefühlt haben!"


----------



## AmigaLink (1. August 2009)

> "Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (1. August 2009)

Letzter menschlicher Mitarbeiter Blizzards gefeuert!

Experten entdecken Sinn der grünen Suppe in UC!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (1. August 2009)

"Blizzard führt endlich Intelligenztest als Grundlage der Accounterstellung ein"

obwohl sie dann in sechs Monaten bankrott wären.


----------



## Synus (1. August 2009)

Feuerstuhl ohne Feuer!
Alle Feuerstühle werden aufgrund des Klimawandels zum Gebrauch von Fischöl gezwungen!


----------



## dawnspire (1. August 2009)

Denq schrieb:


> *Aufgedeckt!* Nordkoreanischer Diktator Kim Jong Il spielt Vergelter.




ROFLMAO!!!! #1


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Immer mehr Schmiede verwenden Dietriche: Schurkenjugendarbeitslosigkeit um 80% gestiegen.

Der Prozess um Dârkshâdøwkîllêr ist abgeschlossen: Er wurde wegen Taschendiebstrals, Schurkenhandels und Fiesen Tricks angeklagt.
Mit einer unglaublichen wort-Praezision schaffte er es beinahe, den Richter zu Blenden.
Doch durch einen Fehlerhaften (Schatten)Schritt konnte seine Schuld bewiesen werden. Leider hat er es geschafft, sich gut Vorzubereiten und aus dem Fenster zu Verschwinden.


----------



## The-Quila (1. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> "Allianz gewinnt im Arathibecken 2000:0, JAHRHUNDERT SENSATION!!!"
> 
> "Neues Verteidigungssystem lässt König von Stormwind 1 Woche lang überleben!"



ich bin heut mal ins arathi gegangen unter 6 minuten 2000:0 mit alli gewonnen. alles np. war übrigens ne random.


----------



## Mondokir (1. August 2009)

Hordenliches-Tagesblatt

Schlagzeile:

Cairne Bluthuf hat wohl den letzten Allianzler entwas zu feste geschlagen. Bei diesem Zwischenfall brach die Baumstammwaffe des Häuptlings entzwei. Nun wird Ersatz gesucht. All die Abenteuerer die eine solche Waffe noch bist heute Nach Donnerfels gebracht haben, sollen Fürstlich entlohnt werden. 

___

Unterm Strich:

Sylvanas sucht in Unterstadt hohes Personal. Ist Varimatras wirklich böse geworden? All dies und vieles Mehr auf Seite 5


----------



## Exade (1. August 2009)

Nett wann kommt die nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## searinus (1. August 2009)

*Priesterstreik - bekommen sie endlich eine gehaltserhöhung? oder werden sie weiterhin raids vermeiden und streiken? *


----------



## Mondokir (1. August 2009)

Allianz-Daily

Schlagzeilen.

Forscher aus dem Gnomereganforscherteam haben heute einen unglaublichen Fund gemacht. "Wir haben herrausgefunden das nicht Magni Bronzebart der Schmied von Aschenbringer ist." So der Gnomensprecher Binzix Kurbelfest. "Sondern vielmehr uns Hochbastler und allzu geliebter König" Fügte er noch an. Ob diese Nachrichten stimmen oder ob die Gnome nur so tun als ob, um sich so ins Rampenlicht stellen zu können werden wir für sie herrausfinden. 

______

Unterm Strich:

Ein Nachtelf dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf dachte noch immer er wäre Unsterblich und hüpfte den Weltenbaum von Teldrasil hinunter. Ob er noch Lebt war nach Redaktionsschluss noch nicht klar.

Heute gegen Mittag gab es einen Zusammenbrall zwischen zwei Gnomenschreitern. Keiner der beiden Beteiligten will Schuld sein. Die zwergischen Behörden werden sich um diesen Fall kümmern. Der Schaden der beiden Schreiter beträgt circa 1000 Gold. Genaue Ergebinsse liegen morgen vor.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung... wollte mal ne Durchgeknallte Geschichte schreiben und habe sogleich ein Titelthema erfunden. Mal sehen... bin gerade dabei das Dingen zu schreiben... wird aber denke ich nur für meine Gilde zu lesen sein. Dennoch... das Titelbild erinnert für mich stark an eine Zeitschrift die ich kenne.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein "Azeroth-Kurier" So aussehen könnte:


Bernd das Brot in Dalaran

Gehen die Magier entgültig zu weit?

Seite 2

Verräter gesichtet- hat Maiev gepfuscht?

Das schwarze Schaf der Sturmwindfamilie an Teldrassils Wurzeln gesehen. Noch ist unklar, was ihn dorthin führte: Machthunger oder Heimweh?

Seite 5

Betrunkener Kodo-Fahrer erwischt.

Ogrimmarpolizei verhandelt: Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsentzug?

Seite 9

Sturmwinder Priester rebellieren gegen Keuschheitsgelobte 

Werden sie sich durchsetzen können?

Seite 18​


----------



## Narlay (4. August 2009)

Gnome werden durch unbekannter ursache größer
zum leid der anderen kann mann sie nicht mehr als standhupe benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asra111 (4. August 2009)

Fünfköpfige gnomfamilie starb an kräutern


----------



## Hustboy (4. August 2009)

Nekropole wurde über den östlichen pestländern gesichtet


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. August 2009)

Krokolisk frisst angelndes Kind bei Sturmwinds kanälen  *schmunzel BC angeldaylies*


----------



## Assari (4. August 2009)

Einfach nur so Die Schlagzeilen zu posten find ich ein bissi lau

Habe mir da mal was überlegt.

Stranglethorn Daylies

Habe hier mal was vorbereitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (4. August 2009)

aufgedeckt! orcse melken heimlich taureninnen


----------



## Marvo666 (5. August 2009)

SKANDAL: Menschenkönig Varian Wyrnn pinkelt auf das Grab des Grom Höllenschrei; Orkanführer Thrall entsetzt und distanziert sich von dieser Tat."

"Alles anders als erwartet ?, Anführer der brennenden Legion und größtes Übel des Universums Sargeras in Wirklichkeit ein depressiver Rockstar ? - Pharmazie steht unter Verdacht Antidepressiva-Experimente seien schief gegangen, was zu unkontrollierten Zornesmutationen bei Sargeras führte."

"Schwulenparade der Paladine in Sturmwind endet in einer Tragödie, Goblinexperiment zündete Fässer voll Zephyrium in der Nähe der Parade, 100 Paladine und ihre Kostüme sind zu beklagen."


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Magier verlangen Portalmaut - Wird sich demnäöchst noch jemand ein Portal leisten können?
Magier verlangen gratis bereitstellung von Arkanen Stäuben und Runen! Wird dies die schulden in die höhe treiben?


----------



## furious angel (5. August 2009)

*Zangarmarschen - PILZE ZU HOCH GEWACHSEN*
_Himmelswache der Shatari montiert Warnleuchten_

*ARMUT - Brotverkäuferin in Eisenschmiede seit Jahren im Geschäft*
_"Ich verkauf doch nur Brot"_

*Sturmwind Marine - Einsatz in der Südsee*
_Baron Revilgaz: "Illegale Kuhtransporte und grünhäutige Einwanderer aus Kalimdor müssen gestoppt werden."_
*
Jäger schlief beim Todstellen ein*
_Gezähmtes Tier buddelte ihn nach Beerdigung wieder aus_

*Waisenkinder wachsen nicht*
_Gnomen Forscher halten Gen-Defekt für Ursache_

*Krater von Un'Goro - Verrückter Milliardär plant Freizeitpark*
_Hohn Jammond ist zuversichtlich, Investoren nervös_

*EMPÖREND - Mensch verwechselt Gnom mit Abfalleimer*
_"Es tat so weh als er mir auf den Fuß trat und mir seine Bierdose in den Mund drückte"_
*
Sturmwind - Renovierung der Kathedrale überfällig*
_Priester klagen: Neuer Hafen, falsche Investition!_

*TATORT: Dämmerwald*
_Wegen Depressionen erschlug eine Nachtwache seinen Kollegen während einer Patrouille. 
Interview mit Diplom Psychiater und Buch Autor Dr. Rinderviech (Buch: Ewige Dunkelheit-Instabilität der Seele) auf Seite 8._


----------



## wuschel21 (5. August 2009)

Skandal: Ocr Krieger wirbelt genossen zu Tode.

*Ich wollte dieses nicht, ich hatte nur mal Lust zu wirbeln* betonte der Krieger in einem Interview.

Erkenntnis: Gnome sehen ein das sie klein sind.

Hochtüftler Mekkadrill, gab heute vor ganz Eisenschmiede zu das gnome zu klein gewachsen sind.

Hexenmeister stellen keine Wichtel mehr ab!

Wir stellen erst wider Wichtel ab, wen sie uns netter gesonnen sind, so Hexdump P. (mehr auf seite12)

Wir wollen billigere Auktionshaus preise!

Heute fand in Sturmwind ein Protestmarsch statt, 10.000 Menschen,gnome,Zwerge und Nachtelfen sind gekommen um.... (mehr auf Seite 22)


----------



## GreenIsaac (5. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> *Zangarmarschen - PILZE ZU HOCH GEWACHSEN*
> _Himmelswache der Shatari montiert Warnleuchten_
> 
> *ARMUT - Brotverkäuferin in Eisenschmiede seit Jahren im Geschäft*
> ...



Selten mal wieder so gelacht, göttlich! Ich Versuche mich auchmal aber kann das sicher nicht toppen!

*Neuer Weltrekord - Zwerge schmieden den größten Bierkrug Azeroths!*

*König Magni: "Endlich ein Krug der nicht alle 5 Minuten leer ist"*


*Reine Abzocke - Waisenkinder nicht wirklich Waise?*

Stadt Sturmwind bessert Kassen mit angeblichen Waisenspenden auf, SI:7 ermittelt!


*Paladin in Gottesschild vergast.*

Ehefrau gesteht: "Ich tat ihm die Goblinbohnen ins Essen"


----------



## numisel (5. August 2009)

Ermittler der Allianz in Sen'Jin angekündigt!
Reisebüros überflutet. Raptorenverleihe ausgebucht. Vol'jin zu diesem Thema: "Wir haben hier kein Weed, Mann! Meine Kumpels hatten einfach mal wieder Bock auf Urlaub, Mann!"

Geheimes Pokerhinterzimmer gefunden!
Angrathar endlich aufgebrochen. Allianz und Horde erwischen Arthas, Illidan und Nefarian beim illegale Glücksspiel. Wrynn und Thrall setzen Kopfgeld auf die Gesuchten aus.

Riesenauftrag bei Fielmann
Der nun langsam in die Jahre gekommene Alte Gott C'Thun leidet am grauen Star, wie er kürzlich bekanntgab. Fielmann beginnt mit Produktion einer Tausend-Augen-Brille.

Boss verklagt Raid!
Nachdem ein Raid, der hiern icht benannt werden will, Yogg'Saron besiegt hat, fordert dieser Schadensersatz. Der Anwalt des Geschädigten, Vesax, fordert sofortige Looterstattung. "Mein Mandant hat schwere Zahnbrüche und einen massiven Hirnschaden erlitten!" Raid verteidigt sich und plädiert auf Notwehr.

"Rassimus hat in Azeroth nichts zu suchen!"
Todesritter verklagen den Rest der Welt, weil sie sich verfolgt und diskriminiert fühlen. Der Sprecher der ehemaligen Geißeldiener, Darion Morgraine: "Rassimus ist in dieser Welt völlig unangebracht. Wir sind friedliebende Wesen und wollen nur, dass wir gemocht werden. Welchen Grund könnte die Welt haben, uns zu hassen?"​


----------



## Peacefighter (5. August 2009)

*Darauf haben wir lange gewartet, der erste Gnom-Kicker!!!*

*Verrückte Welt, Untote leiden an Übergewicht!!!*

*Verwechslung mit Folgen:

Gestern Abend kam es zu einem peinlichen zwischenfall.
Ein Priester wollte abends gemütlich auf seinen fliegenden Teppisch nach Hause fliegen.
Ohne drüber nach zu denken griff er einen Teppich und machte sich auf dem Weg 
Dalaran durch den Abwasserkanal zu verlassen.
Er setzte sich rauf und stoße sich ab.
Was er nun merkte war alles anderes als Toll.
Denn der Teppich welchen er sich griff war noch unbearbeitet.
In der Luft merkte er das er nicht fliegen konnte und stürtze ab.
Dank seiner Schwebetechnik kam er nochmal mit einem Blauem Auge davon.*

*Unglaublich, 25-Mann Schlachtzug verliert gegen Übungspuppe.*


----------



## eisgekühlt (5. August 2009)

Skandal-Feuermagier zerstört die Wälder Azeroths 
Nachtelfen suchen Asyl


----------



## Peacefighter (5. August 2009)

kommt leute nochmehr ^^


----------



## Talin78 (5. August 2009)

Skandal: Priester macht die Kinderwoche


----------



## furious angel (5. August 2009)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Skandal: Priester macht die Kinderwoche


BoA! lOL! xD hammerhart aber klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zirkel des Cenarius startet Teetrinker-Offensive*
_Diesen Sonntag um 12 Uhr Mittag werden 32 Teetrinker, überwiegend Rentner und Blasenkranke, auf Burg Cenarius in Silithus öffentlich hingerichtet._


----------



## habibo (5. August 2009)

Gnome sind Iraner


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (5. August 2009)

Krieger ohne Waffenschein erwischt

Verdacht auf Massenvernichtungswaffen in Gnomeregan

Weg mit der verstaubten Monarchie - Steht in Sturmwind die Revolution vor der Tür?

Umfrage: 90% aller WoW-Spieler hassen Umfragen

Nobelpreis geht an Entwickler des umweltfreundlichen Manapartikelschub-Antriebs


----------



## Maine- (5. August 2009)

Schweinegrippe nun auch in Sturmwind !

Nachdem die Horde versucht hat Varian Wrynn zu stürzen doch dieser angriff glücklich von den mächtigen streitkräften sturmwinds aufgehalten wurde droht varian wyrnn nun an schweinegrippe zu erkranken . 

Droht nun eine Auslandssperre? die Flugmeister sind in den Urlaub und auch die Gnome in der tiefenbahn haben die tore dicht gemacht , steht nun sturmwind einer epidemie endgegen? 

mitlerweile ist varian wrynn in karanäne . doch die dunkelziffer scheint schrecklich . hierzu äußert sich auch der bankdirektor der stadt. : Wir lassen unsere mitarbeiter nurnoch mit Mundschutz an die Theke . 

auch der Kleine sohn varians scheint schon erkrankt zusein .


----------



## Tang (5. August 2009)

Wochenblatt                                  Mittwoch 5. August 2009



 Gnom von Kanalratte gefressen ? 

                                                              5000Gold belohnung zur aufklärung.
Gestern gegen 18.00Uhr wurde eine kanalratte von der Tauren Polizei gesehn wie sie einen kleinen Gnom im Maul hatte und spurlos verschwunden ist.
Die Ratte war ca 45cm Lang und Schnee weiß 
Hiermit bitten wir alle Spieler egal ob Tauren,Gnome oder Orcs die was davon mitbeckommen haben sich umgehend bei der Tauren Polizei zu melden.

Foto des täters:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Letzdesmal Gestern gegen 18.00 Uhr mit einen 
Gnom gesichtet.

Kontackt : Tauren Polizei
                9999 Nazjatar
          Tel: 9999/90705080


----------



## imbalol (5. August 2009)

*TOP SCHLAGZEILE*Die Todesritter haben die Welt erobert,rettet euch wer kann!


----------



## Black Cat (5. August 2009)

*Börsenkriese! NPCs stürmen die Auktionshäuser*


----------



## Invisitor (5. August 2009)

Geiles Thema... definitiv gut um Serverdown zu überbrücken ^^

Hier mal meine Vorschläge:

_*"Klimakriese nun auch in Nordend - Arthas beantragt Umsiedlung!"

"Seltsame Todesserie von Jägern aufgeklärt - Merkwürdiger Bär mit Hörnern wurde eingeschläftert!" 

"Fort Knox geknackt - Schurkenbande raubte nur Chinesische Bankfächer leer!"

"Maul und Klauenseuche zurück - Tauren und Dranei bangen um ihre Existenz!"

"Skandal: neue Abgassteuer für alle Chopperfahrer!"

"Pyritpreise steigen weiter an - Chopperfahrer steigen auf Mammuts um!"*
_

Mir würden noch viele mehr einfallen, aber da ich mitlerweile bisl müde bin da ich seit Serverdown sämtliche WoW-Seiten/-Foren durchsurfe lass ich des jetzt erst mal ^^


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. August 2009)

Sturm- und Hochwasseralarm in Sturmwind!
Im Moment wird noch gerätselt: Klimawandel oder doch Druiden AZUBI's.

Starke Kritik an der Reinheit des Bieres der Zwerge!
Bronzebarts Stellungnahme: "Mei Bia is net deppat"


----------



## numisel (5. August 2009)

Mysteriöser Fels entdeckt!
Vor wenigen Tagen wurde ein mysteriöser Felsen unterhalb des Tränenbruchsees entdeckt. Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Teil von Yogg'Saron? Oder ist es einfach nur ein Felsen?

Gnome treten in Streik!
Da nun sämtliche Gnomenversicherungsbüros die "Tot durch Zerquetschen"- Klausel aus ihren Versicherungen gestrichen hat, protestieren die Gnome lauthals. Ein Sprecher der Gnome: "Wir haben ein so gefährliches Leben, das muss doch mal berücksichtigt werden!"

Durchbruch in der Bierproduktion!
Nach der überteuerten Expedition nach Ulduar ist nun der wahre Grund für die Teilnahme des Ausnahmeforschers Brann Bronzebeard bekannt: Er war auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Bier! Welches er auch fand, nachdem alles Übel beseitigt war. Nun ist es Zwergenforschern gelungen, das Bier, welches den Namen "Titanenbräu" bekam, zu analysieren und zu reproduzieren. Brann Bronzebeard: "Die Expedition war ein volelr Erfolg!"

Arthas auf Urlaub!?
Heute morgen wurde ein Schild an der Tür der Eiskronezitadelle gefunden. Darauf war vermerkt, dass Arthas zur Zeit nicht zugegen sei und erst ab dem Tag des Patches 3.3 wiedererscheinen würde. Nach Aussagen seines Pressesprechers Kel'Thuzad habe sich der Lichkönig auf die Südmeerinseln zurückgezogen, um sich vor dem finalen Showdown nochmal zu erholen. Insidern zufolge soll er aber in Richtung Norden aufgebrochen sein und soll, auf einem schwarzen Greifen reitend, eine mysteriöse schwarze Rüstung getragen haben.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (5. August 2009)

DALARAN stinkt !!!!!

keine öffentlichen mittel mehr für abfallentsorgung vorhanden.

müllverbrennungsmagier streiken!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streetwarri (5. August 2009)

ist echt mal eine geiles sache sowas!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (5. August 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*



Hammer geil - musste erstmal 5 min lachen bevor ich in der Lage war was zu schreiben


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

*"Erderwärmung: Die Tauren als Klimakiller"*
_Auch Tauren produzieren Treibhausgase, die für die globale Erwärmung verantwortlich sind. Ein Gnom-Wissenschaftler will die Tiere jetzt am Rülpsen hindern._

Während die Tauren auf frischem Gras kauen, entsteht in ihrem Magen das Treibhausgas Methan. „Es wirkt sich noch gefährlicher als Kohlendioxid auf das Klima aus“, erklärt Professor Würzl Phiolenherz, der geschäftsführende Direktor des Instituts für Taurenernährung an der Universität Gnomeregan. Das Gas wird zwar langsamer angereichert, aber auch genauso langsam wieder abgebaut. Bei 1,4 Milliarden Tauren weltweit gehen vier Prozent der Treibhausgase auf die Tiere zurück. „Es wäre bereits ein großer Erfolg, den Ausstoß um ein Prozent zu senken“, sagt Phiolenherz.

---
Eben ist uns auch ein neue Eil-Meldung eingegangen.

Arthas - Herrscher von Nordend auch als Der Lich König bekannt - unterstützt Professor Würzl Phiolenherz indem er seine Untote Armee nach Donnerfels schickt und sie alle nach Eiskrone bringen lässt.
Dort will er diese so präparieren, dass sie nicht mehr in der Lage sind das Klima durch ihr Rülpsen groß zu schaden.

Daumen hoch, sowas nennt man Initiative so sagt Khadgar!


----------



## Jerkia (5. August 2009)

Flammenleviathan angeblich ein Transformer!!

Raid entdeckte das Flammenleviathan eine menschenähnliche Form hat,
sie erwüschten ihn beim Pokern mit XT-002 Deconstructor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Jerkia


----------



## Orthes (5. August 2009)

Skandal: Die Kobolde aus Nordhain beschweren sich über zunehmende Übergriffe von noch sehr jungen menschlichen Helden, das verächtliche daran ist, dass durch den Diebstahl der Kerzen ein Leben Untertage unerträglich wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (5. August 2009)

*Skandal*
Ogrimmars Gesundheitsminister verliert DienstReittier im Urlaub - Steuergelder in den Sand gesetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rohstoffe werden knapp!
Besonders in den mit Zwergen besiedelten Gebieten kommt es bereits zu Lieferengpässen!
Orks kommen mit dem Brenen von Alkohol nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Morphes (5. August 2009)

>>>Schriftgelehre Streiken<<<
Die neue GAHN Linie (Goblin Alternative Himmel Nord) Ogrimmar/Donnerfels ist erst seid wenigen Tagen
eröffnet und freut sich wachsender Frustration.
Erst vor kurzem gab die GAHN bekannt in Zukunft für Verspätungen die mindestens über eine Stunde andauern
1/4 des Kaufpreises zurückzuerstatten. Hierzu muss nur das extra von Schriftgelehrten erstellte 300 Seiten
Formular ausgefüllt werden.
Schriftgelehrte Streiken! der Rohstoff Pergament neigt sich dem Ende und die Anträge auf Rückerstattung
steigt Stündlich. Zitat des Vorstehers der Schriftgelehrtengewerkschaft:"Ein Teufelskreis!"


----------



## VHRobi (5. August 2009)

Polizeit verbietet Jäger die benutzung von Gewehren in Raids.
Gewehre überschreiten die 98db grenze, mehrfache beschwerde von anderen Klassen.
Gnome entwickeln Schalldämpfer.


----------



## Nosp (5. August 2009)

SKANDAL: Gnomen Magier zum X-Ten mal von einem Orc-Hunter und einem Tauren-Schamanen um die Ecke gebracht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (5. August 2009)

5.8.09

*Druidenmassenmord!*
Aus Angst vor wilden Tieren wurden ganze Stämme von unschuldigen Feraldruiden heute Nachmittag ausgerottet.


*Also doch!*
Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist untergegangen.

*Arthas ungeschminkt!*
Exklusive Fotos von Arthas in seiner Burg von unseren Wild-Redakteuren.

*Xora mag es vertohlen!*
Heisse Bilder unserer Nachtelf-Schurkin, bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung: Dem verstohlen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secles (6. August 2009)

*Klimawissenschaftler schlagen Alarm!​*Der Klimawissenschaftler und Friedensnbelpreisträger La Oger: Nordend bald nur noch eine Pfütze.​
*Arthas lässt Klimawandel kalt​*Neue Sitzheitzung im Eisthron​


----------



## Torfarn (6. August 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Neuerliche Tests von biologischen Kampfstoffen der Verlassenen werden von allen Seiten scharf kritisiert und verurteilt




einfach die härte


----------



## Taroliln (6. August 2009)

*SKANDAL*
Rach der Restauranttester mit den Nerven am Ende - Gastwirt Ajay Grün in der Kanalisation in Dalaran motivationslos.
Rach: "So kann man nicht arbeiten, soll der Laden doch den Gulli runter!"
​


----------



## Sanzoo (6. August 2009)

"Erster Pala vereinsamt in Instant-Bubble"

"Wirtschaftskrise - Immer mehr junge Blutelfinen gehen anschaffen"


----------



## Magmion (6. August 2009)

Skandal:


*  Chuck Norris ist Tod*


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Skandal:
> 
> 
> *  Chuck Norris ist Tod*





Ha ha ha, wieeeeeeeeeeeeee witzig * ironie**


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

*Behindert oder einfach nur doof?*
Warum VHRobi statt Polzei Polizeit schreibt!




> Polizeit verbietet Jäger die benutzung von Gewehren in Raids.
> Gewehre überschreiten die 98db grenze, mehrfache beschwerde von anderen Klassen.
> Gnome entwickeln Schalldämpfer.


----------



## dwarfi75 (6. August 2009)

"Pandemie: Erster Taure positiv auf Schweinegrippe getestet! Im Stall geht die Angst um."


----------



## searinus (6. August 2009)

SIE VERLANGT 50% VON GANZ NORDEND UND DIE RUNENKLINGE FROSTMOURNE
*WAS JAINA PROUDMOORE NACH DER TRENNUNG VON ARTHAS MENETHIL NOCH SO ALLES VERLANGT UND WARUM SIE SICH GETRENNT HABEN*


----------



## Assari (6. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> SIE VERLANGT 50% VON GANZ NORDEND UND DIE RUNENKLINGE FROSTMOURNE
> *WAS JAINA PROUDMOORE NACH DER TRENNUNG VON ARTHAS NOCH SO ALLES VERLANGT UND WARUM SIE SICH GETRENNT HABEN*



xD Aber bitte nich soooooo *riesig* ok?


----------



## Baalrok (6. August 2009)

Laktose-Intoleranz - Wenn Taurenmilch krank macht 
Immer mehr Hordler zum Arzt! Ist die Apothekervereinigung schuld?


Krankenkassen schlagen *Alarm*: Taurengrippe verbreitet sich rasend schnell!


Tauren legen Flugverkehr in Azeroth lahm - "Wir fordern höhere Milchpreise"


----------



## SchokoMac (6. August 2009)

> Skandal
> Ogrimmars Gesundheitsminister verliert DienstReittier im Urlaub - Steuergelder in den Sand gesetzt? scenic.gif



haha xD

schrottlach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (6. August 2009)

*Thunder Bluff Times*

*Angst vor Flugangriffen steigt*

Seit in Thunder Bluff die neue Flugroute nach Orgrimmar in Betrieb genommen wurde fürchten viele Einwohner um terroristische Anschläge per Zeppelin.
Grund dafür sind die bis heute andauernden Konflikte mit den Zentauren. Häuptling Cairne Bloodhoof äußert sich dazu in einem Interview: "Viele Jahre lang konnten wir den Zentauren einhalt gebieten, doch diese Zeppeline bereiten uns große Gefahr! Die Zentauren können sich in Durotar frei bewegen. Deshalb ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ihre heiligsten Krieger einen Zeppelin entführen und versuchen diesen auf einer unserer wichtigen diplomatischen oder wirtschaftlichen Gebäude zu manövrieren."

Vorstandsvorsitzender der Goblin Air Skyline (GAS), Zak Krekkn, dementiert die Aussage des Häuptlings: "Unsere Schutzmaßnahmen sind ausreichend! Für den Fall einer Flugzeugentführung haben wir effektive Methoden zum Aufhalten möglicher Attentäter entwickelt."

Tauren fürchten das diese "Methoden" ganz der Mentalität der Goblins entspricht. Sie glauben das vom Piloten bis zum Passagier ausschließlich Schleudersitze verbaut wurden und das die selektive Bedienung der Schleudersitze (Goblin typisch) die falschen Effekte verursachen.


*Nebeneffekt: Wirtschaftsboom*

Trotz des Misstrauens der Tauren gewinnt die neue Flugroute immer mehr Beliebtheit unter den anderen Völkern. Ein orcischer Händler meint: "Dank dieser Flugroute zahlen wir endlich nur noch einmal Zoll und die Liefergeschwindigkeit lässt Wartezeiten schon fast komplett im Keim ersticken.". Das liefern leicht verderblicher Ware, wie z.B. Milch, erfordert also keine Zwischenlagerung (zum Herunterkühlen) mehr und kann direkt in die Kühlgruben der Händler wandern.


----------



## zwera (6. August 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*




geil^^


----------



## Dedak (6. August 2009)

Abwrackprämie jetzt auch in Azeroth angekommen immer mehr Mounts werden geschrottet! Staatsgoldtopf wird langsam knapp.


----------



## Simi1994 (6. August 2009)

*(mehr oder weniger) beliebter Boss verlässt uns!*
Dazu das Interview: "flickwerk nicht mehr spielen!"

*Magier von Azeroth verklagt!:*
Greenpeace gibt den Magiern die Schuld für die schmelzenden Gletscher!


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Rechtsstreit: Nach einem Wipe fordern die betroffenen Spieler Schadenersatz in Höhe der Repkosten.

Titanenschöpfung wehrt sich und plädiert auf Unzurechnungsfähigkeit.


Als in der gestrigen Nacht ein zugegebenermaßen gut equipter Raid Ulduar betrat, ahnten sie noch nicht, was ihnen bevor stand. 7 Stunden wipeten sie durch die Instanz und 

kamen so zu Repp-kosten in Höhe von über 600 Gold. Der Raidleiter beschwerte sich und fordert nun Schadenersatz. Der Verteidiger der Insgesamt 9 betroffenen Ulduarbosse 

plädierte nun auf Unzurechnungsfähigkeit, da sich die Bosse zu dem Tatzeitpunkt in der Kontrolle von Yogg-Saron befanden. Dieser weigerte sich indes, Stellungnahme zu den 

Ereignissen zu beziehen. Eine GM-Razzia fand unmittelbar nach Yogg-Sarons einwand heraus, das ihn tatsächlich die Schuld trifft. Yoggi muss nun blechen!


----------



## aluma1234 (7. August 2009)

Endlich Impfstoff gegen die Gnomengrippe hergestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serternos árkanos (7. August 2009)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Das mal was cooles! Es müste auf jedem server für jede der beiden Seiten(Horde und Allianz)ein Zeitung geben die man kaufen kann.So was wie die B... und so.oder was meint ihr



Bei uns auf dem Server gabs sowas.. Einer hat ne Gilde gegründet und dann immer Briefe geschrieben und die dann kopiert also einen schlichten brief erstellt das wra dann die zeitung richtig cool


----------



## Shrukan (7. August 2009)

Gnom von Tiefenbahn erfasst - Sicherheitsmängel? Die azerothische Bahn möchte sich dazu nicht äußern.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (7. August 2009)

*Eschental fast komplett abgeholzt - Grund für den Sauerstoffmangel?*


----------



## Shadowcreeper (10. August 2009)

Enthüllung: Die eigentlichen Wasserquellen Azeroths sind Brunnen - nicht Magier!

Magier berichten aus eigener Erfahrung: "Wir können das doch nicht einfach so herbeizaubern."


----------



## Mab773 (10. August 2009)

Gnomenschänder nach öffentlicher Fahndung durch BKA gestellt worden
Greifenbranche steht vor Pleitewelle
Miss Azeroth-Wahlen - junge Blutelfen mischen Booty Bay auf

von der namentlich genannten Zeitung mal "umgewandelt"^^


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Mehr Rechte für Ghule!
Todesritter fordern mehr Tolleranz für Ghule, die Paladinorden sind außer sich.



Angst vor der Todesfalle.
In Stumrwindsstraßen soll nur noch Schritt gelten, Gnomeopfer rufen zu dieser Massnahme auf.


----------



## Lord Gama (10. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da rüffelt Dich Dein Chefredakteur aber wegen sinnfreier Apostrophensetzung. Man kann ja über die Blöd-Zeitung sagen was man will, aber Rechtschreibung haben sie drauf!



Hast du die Zeitung mal wirklich komplett gelesen und auf Rechtschreibung geachtet? 

Sooo toll ist deren Rechtschreibung ned ;-)


----------



## Lamatard (10. August 2009)

Geniale Ideen ... leider erst heute den Thread entdeckt und durch gelesen.. hier ein paar mehr oder weniger gute Ideen von mir 

*TÜV-Bericht deckt Erhebliche Sicherheitsmängel bei Fähren in Azeroth auf *
Alle Fähren mit Mangelhaft bewertet. Personal nicht geschult und Beiboote schlichtweg nicht vorhanden.

*Raptoren nun endgültig vom Aussterben bedroht*
Neuerlichen Berichten zu Folge werden seltene  Raptoren umgebracht um deren Jungtiere als Haustier zu halten. D.E.H.T.A warnt vor den Folgen. „Diese exotischen Tiere werden wachsen und sind dann nicht mehr zu bändigen, können Sie noch ruhig schlafen wenn ihr Raptor in der Nacht Hunger bekommt?“
*
Finanzamt fordert Milliarden Nachzahlungen von Auktionären*
Seit ungefähr 4 Jahren haben viele Auktionäre ihre Gewinne im Aukionshaus nicht in der Einkommenssteuererklärung angeben. 
*
Blizzard führt Umweltplakette für Motorräder ein.*

*Untoter wieder zum Leben erweckt.*
*
Dreister Banküberfall*
Am Montag ereignete sich ein dreister Banküberfall. Ein Bankmitarbeiter plünderte die gesamte Bank und verschwand. Er ist nun auf der Server Flucht, die Polizei hat die Fahndung aufgenommen.

*Absatzkrise*
Nahrung und Getränkehändler stehen vor dem aus. Durch Billigimporte durch Schwarz-Magier kaufen immer weniger Leute Nahrung und Getränke vom Händler.

*Arbeitslosenversicherung*
Blizzard überlegt eine Arbeitslosenversicherung einzuführen, für Nachwuchs ohne Arbeitsplatz.

*Flaschenpfand*
Einige Bürger fordern die Einführung von Pfandflaschen. Das Einwegkonzept der Alchemie Fläschchen führt zu Vermüllung von Instanzen und den Innenstädte. In der Kanalisation von Dalaran wurden schon achtlos weg geworfene Fläschchen mit gefährlichem Inhalt gefunden.
*
Gamemaster nur Scheinfirmen ?*
 Gerüchten zufolge soll es Gamemaster geben. Unsere Versuche diese zu kontaktieren, blieben allerdings erfolglos. Auch nach Stunden kam keine Antwort, statt dessen fand sich am nächsten Tag in der Post ein Brief mit vorgefertigten Antworten. Laut Augenzeugen Berichten soll es eine Insel geben auf die sich diese Leute zurück gezogen haben. Allerdings ist diese unzugänglich. Wir verfolgen die Spur weiter.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (11. August 2009)

Blizzard servercrash
Statemant von Blizz:
"Leider laufen die server stabil und es gibt keine laggs mehr, drastische fps anstiege können noch passieren"
Wir hoffen auf besserung


----------



## baumthekaito (11. August 2009)

jaina proudmoure stirbt durch ein attentat von gnoll hogger


----------



## DegStaerian (11. August 2009)

Twink Epedemie endlich eingedämmt - Instanzen Server bleiben bis auf weiteres geschlossen!


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ein bisschen gewerklet.danke übriges für dieses tolle Blanko!


----------



## Pusillin (12. August 2009)

Es hat sich herausgestellt, das in der Leitung der Priester-Abteilung der Firma "Blizzard"
hauptsächlich Schurken sitzen. - Vielen Priestern geht ein Licht auf!
Änderungen nicht in Sicht.


----------



## numisel (13. August 2009)

Argentumschneider von Anstürmen von Personen gesteinigt!
Wegen schlecht sitzender und dem schlichtweg grauenhaften Aussehens der meisten der neuen Setteile, die im Kolosseum des Kreuzfahrers vergeben werden, brach ein wahrer Ansturm von Beschwerden bei der Schneiderei des Kreuzzugs los. Nachdem sich ein Teil der Belegschaft vor den herranfliegenden Steinen retten konnte (unter den Überlebenden fanden sich ausnahmslos Paladine), war eine der Schneiderinnen nach Stunden des Traumas aus ihrem Gottesschild herraus zu einer Stellungnahme bereit: "Wir haben nur unseren Auftrag erledigt."

Eiskronezitadelle erst mit Patch 3.4
Die Entrüstung der Spieler und die daraufhin stattgefundene Revolte, hat Blizzard dazu verleitet, vor der Eiskronezitadelle eine neue Instanz hinzuzufügen. Sie wird "Das Schneiderstübchen des Kreuzfahrers" heißen und die Aufgabe besteht darin, mittels des neu implementierten "Steinwurfsystems" so viele Schneider wie möglich zu treffen. Je mehr Schneider der Raid verletzt, desto mehr Garn wird fallengelassen. Aus diesem kann man sich dann sein persöhnliches Set aus bereits bestehenden Setmodels zusammenbauen.

Agenten enttarnt!
Uns erreichte gerade die meldung, dass einige der Überlebenden des "Schneidermassakers", wie es im Volksmund bereits heisst, Mitgleider des Kultes der Verdammten sind. Sie haben im Auftrag des Lichkönigs die neuen Setteile hergestellt, um Unfrieden unter den Kolosseumsteilnehmern zu sähen. Dies ist, laut der Aussage eines gefangenen Kultmitglieds, der diese Informationen völlig freiwillig preisgegeben hat (nein, sie haben da hinten keine Eiserne Jungfrau und auch keine Streckbank gesehen) , der neuste Versuch, Arthas Feinde zu schwächen, damit er sie besser besiegen kann. Wir ermitteln (auf völlig legalem und sittlich rechtlichem Wege) weiter.​


----------



## Zitronen (13. August 2009)

Sonnenbrunnenplateau kehrt zurück
Zur neuen Erweiterung ( World of Warcraft: Learn 2 Play ) entschied sich Blizzard erneut auf eine alte Instanz zuück zugreifen.
 Sie begründeteten es damit, dass damals einige Spieler das Sonnenbrunnen Plateau nich zu Gesicht bekommen haben.
 Es wird eine 40-Mann und eine 5-Mann Version geben,wobei in beiden gleichwertige Items droppen werden. 
Um die Instanz betreten zu dürfen wurde eineQuest eingeführt die man in Orgrimmar/Sturmwind annimmt und anschließend vor der Instanz abgebenmuss.


----------



## Ali-babar (13. August 2009)

SKANDAL!!!

P.E.T.A schlägt Alarm

Dachkin in der alten Welt vom aussterben bedroht!

Interview mit einem profitgeilen Pet-Wilderer


----------



## Siilverberg (13. August 2009)

*Globale Erderwärmung!!!*


Eiskronengletscher schmilzt jährlich um 5-10 cm!! Geißelproblem gelöst?!


----------



## Miâgi (13. August 2009)

Her schrieb:


> Meine Schlagzeile
> " Hartz 4 Empfänger verschweigt das ein Lederer und Kürschnergewerbe nachgeht ---- Leistungsstopp"



find ich sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (13. August 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> "Wissensdurst? — Tausende in Dalaran auf der Suche nach Büchern!"
> 
> "Dementi: Ich hatte nie was mit Arthas! (Tyrande Whisperwind)"




:'D geil


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Anstieg der Meeresspiegel​
Aufgrund der weiteren globalen Erwärmung sehen die Orakel von Horde und Allianz, dass die Meere Azeroths innerhalb des nächsten Jahres drastisch steigen und einige Gebiete überfluten werden. Angeblich habe ihr Gott es ihnen so gesandt. Wir stehen dieser meldung kritisch gegenüber, jedoch gab es bereits großen Ansturm auf die Ingineursgilden. Diese haben sich an die Entwicklung von U-Botten und "Luftentfeuchtern XXL" gesetzt. Wir halten sie auf dem Laufenden.


"Für des Heilische Lischt!"
Gerüchten zufolge soll es ein Menschen Paladin aus den Östlichen Pestländern geschafft haben, die Tauren Mulgores zum Glauben der Paladine konvertieren zu lassen. Er selbst gab folgendes Statement ab (aus dem Ostdeutschen übersetzt): "Ich habe nur meine Pflicht als Paladin getan." Jedoch geben einige Tauren an, sie seien durch die nachtelfen auf den Glauben der Elune gestoßen und deshlab zum Licht gekommen. Man darf spekulieren.


"Super Weed, Mann!"
Grüchte machen die Runde, die Trolle der Horde hätten es geschafft, Druiden auszubilden. Vielen dachten, es läge an ihrer Naturverbundenheit. Doch wir haben das exklusive Statement des Trolles, der es als Erstes geschafft hat: "Diese Schultern sind echt das krasseste Weed, dass ich bis jetzt geraucht hab, Mann!"


Garrosh Hellscream in psychologischer Behandlung
Laut Berichten wurde der stellvertretende Kriegshäuptling der Horde, Garrosh Hellscream, gestern von einem Spezialtrupp auf weissen Kodos abgeholt. Er litt an sehr ausgeprägtem Größenwahn und wollte alles töten, was im vor die Axt kam. "Ich kan nseinen Hass auf Menschen gar nicht verstehen", so sein behandelnder Psychologe Dr. Lecter.​


----------



## noizycat (15. August 2009)

numisel die sind klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Solche Sachen lassen sich eben sehr gut für sowas verwursten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab noch ein bisschen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"MCP - you are invited"
Unsere Redaktion wurde heute eine ominöse Einladung zugespielt. Dieser Einladung zufolge, die wir eine Postboten für Erdelementare abnehmen konnte, sollen sich alle Erd- und Feuerelementare zu einer "Molten Core-Party" einfinden. Ragnaros, der Feuerfürst, habe keine Kosten und Mühe gescheut, genügend Feuerale und Schlammgrog zu besorgen. Die Party soll in ungefähr einem Jahr in der Ragnaroshöhle stattfinden
Seismologen befürchten, dass die torkelnde Masse heftige Erdbeben verursachen wird.


DAS Comeback des Jahres!
Vor wenigen Tage wurde bekanntgegeben, dass der azerothweite Superstar Onyxia ein Comeback plant. Sie habe viel trainiert und ist sich sicher, dass sie nach einer kurzen Krankheitspause wieder voll durchstarten könne und die Charts der "Most Popular Bosses" stürmen würde. Als sie kurz nach der Bekanntmachung wieder in ihre Höhle einziehen wollte, wurde sie von einer gigantischen Menge Bewunderer empfangen. In ihre Menschengestalt verwandelt und in einen teure Designermantel und in eine moderne Sonnebrille gehüllt wurde sie durch einen Korridor Schwarzdrachen in ihren Hort geleitet.
Sobald wir einen Besuchstermin erhalten, berichten wir weiteres.


Van Helsing in Azeroth angekündigt
Der weltberühmte Vampier- und Monsterjäger Dr. Gabriel Van Helsing hat sich auf den weiten Weg nach Azeroth gemacht. Er hat von der neuen großen Werwolfbedrohung gehört, die aus Gilneas strömen soll, und macht sich auf den Weg dorthin. Auch will er sich danach die Vampire Azeroths zunehmen. "Der Deckname 'San'layn' kann mich nicht täuschen", so Van Helsing, "Dracula hat sich hier versteckt. Und ich werde ihn finden!" Wenn das nicht mal eine Kampfansage ist.​


----------



## Elemdier (15. August 2009)

Auch ne Idee^^


*Air Dalaran führt erste Sondergoldgebühr für Übergepäck ein. Tauren sind ausser sich vor Wut und legen Offiziel Protest ein*


*Sensation viele Endbosse in Ulduar geben auf. Begründung Bournout*


*Wieder ausschreitungen in Shatt, Die beiden Fraktionen Seher und Aldor liefern sich wieder eine unerbitterlische Schlacht. Folgen! Stau auf den umliegenden Friedhöfen, die Wachen bitten das Gebiet weiträumig zu umfliegen bis sich die Situation beruhigt hat.*


*Der TÜV Mulgore stellt gravierend Mängel an den Fahrstühlen von Donnerfels fest. Hauptkritikpunkt die fehlenden Seile!!!!*


*Ein nie da gewesener Bioangriff der Allianz auf die Horde erschüttert Azheroth. Die Allianz haben die ganzen Tauren mit BSE Infiziert. Viele Tauren fallen nun in Verhaltensweisen ihrer Vorfahren zurück. Naturschützer warnen das die Wiesen in Mulgore bald alle abgegrast sind.*


*Oberanführer der Orc`s denkt an Ruhestand. Nach Ausssagen von Thrall willl er sich in Hollywood zu ruhe setzten und dort als Stuntdoubel von Hulk seinen Lebensabend verdienen*


----------



## sBlutelfDKs (15. August 2009)

*Skandal:Gnome Schmecken nicht wie Hühnchen,droht der Schriftsteller des Kochbuches Pleite zu gehen?*
Mit dem Satz:"Gnome Schmecken gar nicht wie Hühnchen" Schockierte ein Junger Blutelf Ganz Azeroth,Schriftsteller wurde Verklagt!
Droht Azeroth in Gnomen unterzugehen?Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## ...SKIP... (15. August 2009)

Woodstock - Openair Kontzert nahe Darnassus. Veranstalter erwarten tausende Zuschauer.


----------



## Elemdier (15. August 2009)

*Die Krieger von Azheroth Streiken!!!!Folge Jäger müssen nun ihr Pet Tanken lassen oO. Die Gewerkschaft der Krieger fordern 2,8% mehr Intelligenz*


*Immer mehr Untote leiden an Madenbefall!! Grund ist Mangelnde Hygiene*


----------



## Kiligen (29. Dezember 2009)

So.

Druide beim Sex mit einem Panther aus Schlingendorntal erwischt. Der Druide  bekennt sich seiner Tat und sagt zu seiner Verteidigung, ich war in meiner Katzengestallt.

Arthas Helm angeklebt: Erschreckende Entdeckung. Arthas Lichking Helm ist angeklebt. Wir vermuten er hat eine Glatze und wollte es mit diesem Helm verdecken. Experten sagen das die Kälte sein Haar lichter gemacht hat und sie Koffein Schampoo ihm Empfehlen. Andere Experten vermuten das sich hinter dem Shampoo schon wieder eine schleich Werbung versteckt hält, die Meinungen sind gespaltet.

Entlarvt: Weihnachtsmann in Ironforge doch nicht der richtige. Nach einem Peinlichem zwischen Fall ,zwischem dem W.mann und einem Kind. Wissen wir das der nette Zwerg doch nicht der W.mann ist. Sein Bart ist falsch und seine Elfen sind keine Goblins sondern verkleidete Gnome. Allianz versucht den Ork Weihnachtsmann auf ihre Seite zu ziehen.....

Viele Computerspieler unter 18 sind zu Dick , durch zu viel WoW spielen, die Folge viele Sportlehrer sind durch übergewichtige Kinder, welche Springen, erschlagen worden. Mehr dazu bei Azeroth Aktuell.

Neuer Renner: Klopapier ist das beliebteste Item seid es Epics gab. Jeder will es, wenige habens. Löst ist die alten gewerteten Blätter ab ?

Präsidentenwahl. Seid mehreren Jahrzeiten gab es keine voll grünen Häuptline in Ogrimmar. Thrall setzt dieser Periode ein ende.

Instanz in 3min geclear: Goblins habens möglich gemacht. Mit Dynamit sprengt man sich seid neuestem durch die Wände und spart sich Zeit. Blizzard dazu: Wir möchten das jeder Spieler die instanzen sehen kann, nicht nur pro gamer dürfen dieses Erlebnis haben.

Kein Weihnachten: Jäger hielt Weihnachtsmann ink. Schlitten für Fliegenden rare mob und schoss auf ihn.

Topaktuell: Tyrande hat auf der Uno Konferenz ,mit Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede,gepupst. Bronzebart und der K. von Sw sind empört.

Samenspende eingeführt, neue Tagesquest, männliche Chars stark im Vorteil. Weibliche Chars fühlen sich abgezockt.

Die Geißel muss nun die Staatshilfen annehmen. Zehntausende Untote bangen um ihren Job. Arthas dazu: Wir stecken hier gerade in einer großen Krise , ich kann die hälfte meiner Armee nur noch halbtags beschäftigen und die andere hälfte halte ich mit zeitarbeit in stellung.

1h Feuerwaffe entdeckt. Miniatur Gewehre, Jäger mit Uzis, Schurken tanzen.

Schlechte Schlagzeile in Azeroth News. Immer mehr Amateure versuchen lustig zu sein. Zeitung stirbt.

SENSATION: Telefon erfunden. Goblins konstrituierten das erste Telefon der Welt. Es funktioniert mit Schamanens Blitzschlag und hat einen Radius von 5 Metern. Goblins begeistert. Gibt es bald Miniatur Schamanen in jedem Haus ?

Entdeckung: Statue in BB hat Poppel vorräte in der Nase, Goblin bauen das grüne Gold ab.

Grüne Haut Farbe der Goblins doch nicht angeboren, Goblins schmieren sich jeden Tag mit grüner Farbe an um Goblins lügen aufrecht zu halten.

Tauren brauchen ab jett keine Angel mehr. Sie müssen ihren Schwanz neue Angel. Viele andere , auch Gnome, versuchen dies aus, Erfolgslos.

Bush in WoW. Bush wurde in SW gesichtet. Er gehört der Gilde Präsidenten an und trägt ein Button drauf wo Wählt Bush steht. Thaliban versucht Virtuell Attentat auf Bush, erfolgreich. Welt wieder in Frieden.

Arthas spendiert Dienern Sprachunterricht. Arthas: Ich bin es leid immer nur Sätze wie gahhhhh oderich fressen zu hören. Deswegen spendiere ich jedem Analphabeten meiner Armee ein konstenlosen aufenthalt in meiner Gehirn austausch Schule. Hier lernt jeder Sprechen.

Arthas auf Mallorca mit Schweinegrippe. Geißel problem gelöst ?

Neues Accesoire den Magier für Zuhause, er heizt das Haus auf mit seinen sanften Feuerballen, verwandelt nervende Kinder in Schafe oder ein Tier ihrer Wahl und kann auch Eis herstellen. Jetzt für 19,99 € inkl. 0,50 € je Stunde.


----------



## Vosk (29. Dezember 2009)

SKANDAL: Dornen (Dudu-buff), verdoppelt den schaden von Paladinen!


----------



## Niolly (29. Dezember 2009)

Unfassbar: Paladin erlegt einen Hase mit nur einem Kolbenhieb.


Druidenbaum bleibt mit seinen Wurzeln im Kristallsangwald stecken.


Der Lichkönig fängt eine Affäre mit Haris Pilton an. Ist das denn zu Glauben?!


Ein Schurke erzählt über sein Leben und bringt den Reporter um. Top Secret!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Niolly


----------



## Chillers (29. Dezember 2009)

*Betrunkene Zwerge wegen Gnomenmissbrauchs verzweifelt gesucht!*

Die berühmten Besoffskyzwerge werden wieder einmal gesucht!

Entlaufen aus der Entnüchterungszelle und dauerbeschwipst vom Braufest missbrauchten sie heute einen GnomSchurken als Braufestkrug in Sturmwind.

Als sie feststellten, dass der *Krug* nur Angstschweiss enthielt, benutzten sie selbigen als Punchingball gegen andere Mitspieler beider Fraktionen.

*WANTED* Ale, Bale, Cale und Dale Besoffsky


----------



## Vudis (29. Dezember 2009)

Im Magierrausch

Seit neuestem macht eine neue Droge in Dalaran den Umlauf, die einen bei Einnahme nur mehr Magier sehen lässt (wie grausam).
Man munkelt, dass wohl irgendein Alchemist in der Kanalisation herumexperimentiert hat.


Yogg-Saron endlich am Kolosseum angekommen

Nach etlichen Wochen des "Tentakel-aus-der-Erde-ziehens" haben es nun 25 tapfere Recken endlich geschafft, den alten Gott Yogg-Saron zum Kolosseum der Kreuzfahrer zu kiten.
Unzuverlässige Quellen berichten, dass er dort Amok gelaufen ist und nur Tirion Fordring (der zufällig einen Ruhestein dabei hatte) entkommen konnte.


Seltsame Hochzeit

Wilfired Zischknall, ein begabter Gnom Hexenmeister, ist mit einer Herrin der Schmerzen in den Bund der Ehe eingetreten.
Wir wünschen ihm dafür alles Gute!


Auktionshaus Preise im Keller

Die Preise für Schleierstaub, große kosmische Essenzen, Traumsplitter und Tiefenkristalle sind in den letzten 2 Wochen drastisch gesunken.
Auktionshaus Experten meinen, dass sich das vermutlich erst mit dem Ausbruch von Todesschwinge aus seinem irdischen Gefängnis ändert (Moment mal was reden die da eigentlich für einen Stuss).
Zurzeit wird den tapferen Helden geraten schnell zuzugreifen solange die Preise noch am Boden sind.


Waffenkammer überfüllt

Die Schmiede des Argentumkreuzzugs waren zu fleißig. Nun steht Tirion Fordring vor dem Problem einer überfüllten Waffenkammer.
Nächste Woche soll eine "Alles-muss-raus" Aktion starten bei der die Helden, die es schaffen eine Runde ums Kolosseum vor den Jormungarwürmern wegzulaufen, sich mit neuen Gegenständen aus der überfüllten Waffenkammer eindecken können.


Das Weinen einer Verschmähten

Seitdem Jaina Prachtmeer ihrem geliebten Arthas in den Hallen der Reflexion begegnet ist und er sie ein weiteres Mal zurückgewiesen hat, hat sie sich in ihren Turm in der Feste Theramore zurückgezogen.
Einwohner berichten von einem nicht enden wollenden Schluchzen, das in der ganzen Stadt zu hören ist.
Wir hoffen alle, dass sich das bald wieder legt.


----------



## Kiligen (29. Dezember 2009)

Fusion: Die Geißel GmbH und Co KG Fusionierten mit der SPD zusammen zu der neuen Partei die Linke 2. Rechts Händer werden bis jetzt ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Vudis (30. Dezember 2009)

Massenstreik am Kolosseum

Hunderte Jäger, Hexenmeister und Priester haben sich vor dem Kolosseum versammelt und fordern mehr Geld. Sie beschuldigen Tirion Fordring, dass der Aufwand  
wilde Bestien gefangen zu nehmen, Dämonen zu beschwören und Valkyren zu bannen viel zu hoch sei im Verhältnis zum eher geringen Lohn und sie sehen nicht ein warum sie Tag für Tag ihr Leben riskieren sollen, wenn alle Kreaturen, Dämonen und Valkyren sowieso am selben Tag wieder getötet werden.
Der Beschuldigte äußerte sich zu dieser Anschuldigung folgendermaßen: "Wir müssen uns auf den Sturm gegen die Eiskronenzitadelle vorbeireiten. Für das heilige Licht! Opfer können nicht vermieden werden, für das heilige Licht, wenn wir Arthas untoten Armeen erfolgreich gegenübertreten wollen. Für das heilige Licht!"


Gefahr am Thandolübergang

Nach einem heftigen Saufgelage der Dunkeleisenzwerge am Thandolübergang, droht nun, nach einer heftigen Explosion die wohl durch selbige ausgelöst wurde, auch die zweite Brücke einzustürzen.
König Magni Bronzebart sucht derzeit freiwillige Arbeiter die sich melden, um die fast zerstörte Brücke wieder zu reparieren. Außer sich vor Zorn über diesen Vandalismus fordert König Bronzebart nun auch König Wrynn auf, Arbeiter zu schicken. Dieser gibt sich jedoch skeptisch und meinte nur, dass das Ausmaß der Bedrohung durch eine zerstörte Brücke in etwa so gefährlich wäre wie der, vermutlich bald erfolgende, Angriff der Gnolle auf Sturmwind.


Neueröffnung der Düsterbruch Arena

Die Düsterbruch Arena soll mit einem großen Fest neueröffnet werden. Experten rechnen mit einem riesigen Medienspektakel.
Einladungen seitens der Oger wurden schon versandt allerdings gingen bis jetzt nur in etwa 1000 Briefe bei König (Hochtüftler) Gelbin Mekkadrill eingegangen.
Addressiert sind die Briefe an: "König von lecke..wir meine liebe Gnome"


----------



## Martok (30. Dezember 2009)

*Tragischer Unfall: Junge Elfin von Horde randalierender Kodo-Fahrer überrollt!*
Verkehrsministerium von OG fordert Nachfahrverbot für Kodos


----------



## Pusillin (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Tread hat es verdient wieder ausgekramt zu werden!



Napf schrieb:


> *Sensation: Kräutersammler entdeckt Ur-Laub!*


Meine Lieblingsschlagzeile...


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Dezember 2009)

SENSATION: nach langen protesten der indischen wow spieler nach einer heiligen kuh im spiel wird es in cataclysm nun tauren paladine und priester geben


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Hier meine Vorschläge:
> 
> 
> Skandal - GRW (Gnomereganische Roboschreiter-Werke) arbeitet mit verbotenen, gefährlichen Chemikalien, droht eine Epidemie?
> ...




OMG ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab noch n'paar:

-Sport: Gnome werden als Fussbälle benutzt! T10 macht sie härter und erodynamischer.

-Liebe: Jaina Prachtmeer wird vorgeworfen, eine Affäre mit dem Lichkönig zu haben. Bleiben sie auf dem Laufenden!

-Wirtschaft: Goblins werden arbeitslos! Anfrage nach Schreddern ist drastisch gesunken. 

-Politik: Thrall dankt ab! Garrosh zittiert: "Wir fressen Brot, Allianz seien tot"!

Lg Allystix


----------



## Neriat (30. Dezember 2009)

Das IT-Girl Neriat wurde heute mit einer neuen Axt gesichtet. Stilsicher und avantgardistisch wie immer trägt sie sie auf dem Rücken. Unsere Leserempfehlung: Rune des gefallenen Kreuzfahrers! Macht eine schlanke Linie.


----------



## Qwalle (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde fast alle Vorschläge echt super, aber bitte überreicht Denq einen ORden für den hier :


Denq schrieb:


> *Aufgedeckt!* Nordkoreanischer Diktator Kim Jong Il spielt Vergelter.



!!!!!

Scheisse, ich hocke auf arbeit und heule vor Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (30. Dezember 2009)

*Blitz-Meldung: Harry Potter wird aus random-grp gekickt*
Zitat des Gruppenleiters: low-bobs mit drexx gear nehmen wir garnicht erst mit.... vote4kick


----------



## Maredan (30. Dezember 2009)

Kaltoun schrieb:


> Streik vorbei? GM's wollen den seid 2004 andauernden streik beiseite legen und anfagen zu arbeiten.



gefällt mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (30. Dezember 2009)

> Thread Nekromantie nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an <

wir fragen: Segen oder Fluch ??


----------



## Qwalle (30. Dezember 2009)

Martok schrieb:


> *Blitz-Meldung: Harry Potter wird aus random-grp gekickt*
> Zitat des Gruppenleiters: low-bobs mit drexx gear nehmen wir garnicht erst mit.... vote4kick


sehr geil ^^

das geht ja in richtung:

"die schlampe im mauerblümchen - hermine granger spielt blutelfin"
oder
"massenmord in hogwards - wird die zauberschule das neue silvermoon ?"


----------



## Neriat (30. Dezember 2009)

Dalfi schrieb:


> > Thread Nekromantie nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an <
> 
> wir fragen: Segen oder Fluch ??




passt doch, schau mal in die Zeitung und wie die die Bevölkerung verdummenden medialen Konzerne ihre Plagiate noch nennen- Was war 2009. Heute bei buffed.


----------



## Slox (30. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Neiranus (30. Dezember 2009)

Wahl zum Jäger des Jahres entschieden! Neiranus gewinnt! Behauptungen über Bestechung unbestätigt !


----------



## A´jay (30. Dezember 2009)

Arthas Kriegsmaschienerie liegt lahm! Sarnoit wurde zu teuer.
Durch den wachsenden Bedarf der Horden und Allianz Streitkräften auf urtümliches Saronit, sind die Preise im Handel so stark gestiegen, dass der Lichkönig nicht mehr in der Lage ist seine Truppen mit dem teuren Material auszurüsten. Arthas: Wir nutzen nur kein Saronit mehr weil, wir bemerkt haben, dass auch Knochen durchaus in der Lage sind einigen, wenigen, oder auch keinen Angriffen stand zu halten. Aber wir könnten uns Millionen Saronit leisten wenn wir wollten *hust*

Dreanei bekommen kein Gebiet in Stormwind!
Nach langen Diskussionen mit der Exodar Regierung hat Varian Wrynn beschlossen, das die Dreanei vorerst kein eigenes Gebiet bekommen werden. Varian Wrynn: "Von denen bekommen wir ja auch kein Raumschiff."

Wahlkampf in Ogrimmar
Garrosch verlässt Thralls SPdH (Sozialdiktatorische Partei der Horde) und gründet die NPO (Nationalsozialistische Partei Ogrimmars). Garrosch: Wir von der NPO wollen die nächste Legislaurperiode nicht mehr mit diesen "Weicheiern" regieren. Wählt mit der nächsten Erweiterung uns, denn wir stehen für eine starke Horde.

Verklagt: Sylvanas muss zahlen
Eine 20-jährige Blutelfin ist mir ihrer Klage gegen die Regierung von UC durchgekommen. Sie hat die Regierung auf 20 Mio Gold Schmerzensgeld verklagt, da ihre Haut unter Umwelteinflüssen dieser Stadt gelitten hat. 
Nun erwägen auch die Tauren eine Klage wegen schlechter Milch.

Terror in Tausendwinter
Männer der Terrororganisation "Die Geißel" entführten in der Nacht zu Mittwoch eine Belagerungsmaschiene und sprengten ihn neben einer Werkstatt. Nach offiziellen Angaben kamen dabei 2 Goblins ums Leben, die gerad geschlafen hatten. Das ist schon der fünfte Anschlag den die Geißel zu verantworten hat. Gleichzeitig ist einen neues Terrorvideo von Arthas bin Lichkönig aufgetaucht, indem er androht den Heiligen Krieg in die Östlichen Königreiche zu führen, wenn die Allianz und Hordentruppen nicht sofort Northend verlassen.


----------



## sirspoof (30. Dezember 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> "Jäger vom wilden Affen gebissen - mangelnde Erziehung?"
> 
> "Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"
> 
> ...



hahahaha very nice !


----------



## Slox (30. Dezember 2009)

Slox hat einen Magier auf 80 gespielt!
Hat Arthas Thron einen neuen Besitzer?


----------



## chriss95 (30. Dezember 2009)

Oktay schrieb:


> Gnom plaudert über sein Leben - "Frauen finden uns einfach knuffig"
> 
> GNOMES FTW
> 
> ...


----------



## numisel (30. Dezember 2009)

Tausendwinter lahmgelegt!
Das Familientreffen der Archavon-Familie hat das Budget beider Besatzungstruppen auf Null gebracht. Archavon hatte beim Obersten Gerichtshof Klage eingereicht, weil er und seine Brüder so oft verhauen wurden. Schlachten können nicht mehr geführt werden, da das Gold für die Belagerungswerkzeuge nicht mehr ausreicht.

Sylvanas und Lor'themar verschwunden!
Gestern Nacht sind sowohl die Anführerin der Verlassenen, als auch der Chef der Bltuelfen aus ihren Regierungssitzen verschwunden. Gerüchte aus unbestätigten Goblinquellen gehen von einer Entführung aus. Aber nach einem Kommentar der Schwester der Entführten legte sich die Hysterie. "Die beiden haben früher zu Jugendzeiten schon immer miteinander rumgemacht. Und über die Jahre hat Lor'themar eine leicht nekrophile Ader entwickelt." Wir sind gespannt, wie diese Liason ausgehen mag.

"Retro ist in"
Arthas, der Lichkönig, ließ verlauten, dass es nicht, wie angekündigt, neue Setdesigns geben wird. Stattdessen werde man auf gute, altmodische Muster zurückgreifen. So sollen sich die weiblichen Magierinnen bald wie Jaina Proudmoore kleiden können, die Paladine sollen in die Fussstapfen Uthers treten und die Schamanen sollen die Macht Thralls erlangen können.
Aus unbestätgiten Geheimdienstquellen gelangte unsere Redaktion zu Ohren, dass sowohl in Theramore, als auch beim Grabmal von Uther Lightbringer Ghule gesehen wurden.
Ist dieser Retrowandel auf das schmale Budget zurückzuführen? Oder reicht das Saronit nicht mehr für neue Ausrüstungen?


----------



## Schurcore (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Schurcore


----------



## Bierpimp! (30. Dezember 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Anschlag auf Tiefenbahn - Irgonforge und Stormwind erhalten neues Hallenbad.



Ist das geil xD. 

"Tank-Paladin nimmt ganze Schlachtzüge ALLEINE auseinander. Da ist wohl zuviel Göttlichkeit Vorhanden"


----------



## Mordena DK (30. Dezember 2009)

- Banküberfall vereitelt. Troll Schurke wird vor der Bank von Sturmwind von herumstehenden Passanten und der Stadtwache niedergeknüppelt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Dezember 2009)

Globale Erwärmung:
Meteorologen aus ganz Azeroth bestätigen dass der Tausendwintersee Bald in Tausendsommersee umbenannt werden müssen.
Namensvorschläge für Eiskrone können noch eingesendet werden!

Kurzarbeit nun auch in Gnomeregan:
Eine der bekanntesten Roboter Fabriken in Azeroth musste nun auch kurzarbeit anmelden. Gerüchte zufolge sind abenteurer der Allianz und der Horde schuld die "loot" aus Gnomeregan entwendendie Roboter zerstören und die Arbeiter töten.


----------



## Awaks (30. Dezember 2009)

+++ Die große Plage - DK's erreichen kritische Grenze +++

+++ Repkosten steigen ins Unermessliche - Immer mehr Spieler verkaufen Ihre Rüstung +++

+++ Sicherheit vor Terror - Bald Nacktscanner an den Flugpunkten? +++


----------



## Cable (30. Dezember 2009)

" Gnom von umherfliegendem Knochen erschlagen - Todesritter wegen Mordes angeklagt"


----------



## Messerset (30. Dezember 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> "Ironforge heimgesucht von den Behütern Gnomeregan´s"



Apostroph-s beim Genitiv. Auch mal eine schöne Variante-


----------



## Shohet (30. Dezember 2009)

Hans? bist du es wirklich? xD Sry der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Dezember 2009)

Sind echt alles super ideen xD

*20 neue Imbisbuden in Mulgore eröffnet. Donnerfels umbenannt in Dönerfels!*


----------



## Depak (30. Dezember 2009)

Läuse - Wie Sie ihr Taurenfell wieder befreien können.


----------



## nosmoke (30. Dezember 2009)

Täglich neu,
Aktienkurse
www.wow-stocks.com

Schlagzeile:
"VERZAUBERUNGS-ZUTATEN WEITERHIN IM SINKFLUG!"

Das wichtigste im überblick:

Goldwert:
1s - 99.8k
1g - 82.2s

AH-Preisrichtlinien:

Frostlotus(1)                           +2.33%     44.2
Froststoff(20)                          +0.27%      8.4
Runenverzierter Manatrank(5)  -0.80%       4.6
Schleierstaub(20)                    -4.71%     17.3
Grosse kosmische Essenz(1)    -4.68%     12.2
Tiefenkristall(1)                       -9.29%     29.6
Gefrorene Kugel(1)                 +5.55%     16.4
Arktischer Pelz(1)                   +3.22%     34.0
Vereiste Spinnenseide(5)         -0.03%       3.9
Eisige Drachenschuppe(1)        -0.05%       1.4
Jormugarschuppe(1)                +0.01%     1.4
Äonen-Leben                           +0.22%     9.8
         -Luft                              +0.23%    17.2
         -Wasser                         +0.11%     7.8
  (1)   -Erde                             +0.09%     6.8
         -Schatten                       +0.00%     6.0
         -Feuer                            -2.01%    32.8
Titanstahlbarren(1)                  +7.21%  138.9
Saroniterz(20)                         +4.78%    39.6
Drachenauge                          +0.03%   144.4

verantwortlich:
Nosmoke (A.) Aegwynn
(alle angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Depak (30. Dezember 2009)

Gestorben: 
Das Projekt Gnomenautomobil für Tauren würde auf Eis gelegt. Der Grund: Es fehlt der passende Tank!


----------



## Liberiana (30. Dezember 2009)

Nordend:

*Lord Mark'gar wegen Agressionen in psychologischer Behandlung:*
_"Früher war ich durch Worte nicht so leicht reizbar..."_


----------



## nemø (30. Dezember 2009)

Assasinen in Oggrimar

Gamon hinterrücks erschlagen, niemand will was gesehen haben, die Kor´Kron ermitteln weiter


----------



## Hankk (30. Dezember 2009)

*** SICHERHEITSKONTROLLEN BEI ZEPPELIN AIRWAYS IN ALLEN HAUPTSTÄTDTEN WERDEN VERSCHÄRTF ***
Jegliche Waffen müssen vorm Abflug eingecheckt werden, lange Wartezeiten sind vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Liberiana (30. Dezember 2009)

*Keine 3 Jahre mehr zu spielen?:*
_Ureinwohner Azeroths sagen den entgültigen Serverdown für den 23.12.2012 voraus._


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

Skandal:  Troll Dachschleicher von Dach in Orgrimmar gefallen. Schleicher fordernt Geländer!


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Dezember 2009)

*"Skandal auf See:*_Schiff das auf den Weg nach Nordend war versinkt im Mahlstrom. Nur noch Holzmehl übrig_"

*"Sargeras unter uns? *Blutelf Lichfritzer meint König Wrynn währe Sageras. Er habe die Verwandlung von König Wryn in Sageras gesehen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> *Keine 3 Jahre mehr zu spielen?:*
> _Ureinwohner Azeroths sagen den entgültigen Serverdown für den 23.12.2012 voraus._


wie geil xD


----------



## Schamu (30. Dezember 2009)

*Forchung:* Können neue Klone die Blutelfen vorm aussterben retten?

*Studie: *Immer mehr Blutelfen ohne Freund, dafür mehr Blutelfen mit Freund.


----------



## Nekrit (30. Dezember 2009)

"Varian alias der Menschenkönig SCHONWIEDER tot und auf geheimnisvolle art und weise wieder zurück gekommen"
"Thrall lässt 2000 neue Klos in orgrimmar errichten. "Was kann ich dafür dass hier jeder am boden scheisst?" 
"Seuche ausgebrochen: Paladine haben kein Mana mehr zum läutern "hatten sie ja auch nie" 
"Zuviele Todesritter geboren. Paladine am Aussterben "Endlich" 
"Ein Studie hat ergeben, dass jeder zweite Pala, hin und wieder zu sterben vergisst. König Varian lässt nun jedem pala eine Bombe in den hals pflanzen, die in die luft geht, falls das opfer wiedermal zu sterben vergisst." (Achtung... Gnomentechnik: Kann hin und wieder zu fehlexplosionen kommen)


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2009)

*Die große Arthas-Lüge:
Steckt in ihm doch noch Menschlichkeit?*


----------



## $n4re (30. Dezember 2009)

Jubiläum: Tauren feiern 100-fachen Sieg im Kuchen essen. Große Feier in Donnerfels steht bevor.

Skandal: Auf der Brachland-Autobahn (B 3 ) kam es zum heftigen Crash zweier Kodos. Folgen: 3 Kilometer Stau.

Weltrekord geknackt: Nachtelf überholte Spitzen-Zwerg bei seinem Bartlängerekord.


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Dezember 2009)

_Skandal:Sklaverei nun auch auf Allianz seiten erlaubt._

Arthas ist tot.Tausende Fans werden nun um ihn beten.


----------



## Bullock_ (30. Dezember 2009)

*Raus mit Erde!*

Die Zuschauer haben telefonisch abgestimmt, und mit der nächsten Arenasaison muss Archavon die Tausendwinter-WG verlassen! Allianz und Horde sind gespannt auf die inneren Werte seines Nachfolgers, Koralon und Emalon hingegen stimmen ein Klagelied von Wind und Feuer an.​


----------



## numisel (31. Dezember 2009)

Suizidwelle überrollt die Silberne Hand!
Nachdem der Gott Blizzard es geschafft hat, das Benutzen von Ruhesteinen nicht mehr zu ermöglichen, wenn Gotteschilder aktiv sind, haben sich viele tausende Paladine von den Klippen in Tausend Nadeln gestürtzt. Leider saßen die Reflexe vieler Paladine zu tief, und so wurde das Gotteschild kurz vor Aufprall gezündet.
So mussten viele Paladine auf die "Ins-Wasser-gehen"-Methode zurückgreifen. Nachdem das Gottesschild gezündet wurde, klang es ab und so ertranken die Paladine - gänzlich ohne Nutzung eines Ruhesteins. 
Blizzard sieht dies als Erfolg in zwei Punkten an: 1. weniger Paladine , 2. mehr Todesritter


----------



## Faceroll (31. Dezember 2009)

Geblitzt!!!
Naxxramas in der Drachenöde mit über 200 Km/h geblitzt.
Droht Kel'Thuzad nun eine satte Geldstrafe oder sogar Führerscheinentzug?


----------



## geniushendrix (31. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil! *ggg*


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

*Skandal: Initiative gegen Gebetstürme der Erdenmutter in Dalaran angenommen.*
*Oberster Magier Rhonin:* *"Heute schäme ich mich ein Dalaraner zu sein"*
*Lesen Sie auf Seite 4-12 das exklusiv Interview mit König Wyrn, Präsident der AVP (Azeroth Volkspartei)*


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Skandal: Initiative gegen Gebetstürme der Erdenmutter in Dalaran angenommen.*
> *Oberster Magier Rhonin:* *"Heute schäme ich mich ein Dalaraner zu sein"*
> *Lesen Sie auf Seite 4-12 das exklusiv Interview mit König Wyrn, Präsident der AVP (Azeroth Volkspartei)*


Wie Geil xD <33 Made my day Thoor^^


----------



## numisel (3. Januar 2010)

Wrynn gibt es endlich zu!
Während einer großen Rede vor dem Volk der Zwerge, die seit den verheerenden Erdbeben vom Rest der Allianz abgeschnitten waren, gab Varian Wrynn, König von Stormwind, endlich zu: "Ich bin ein Zwerg!"

Wer wird der neue Bewohner im Haus?
Wählen sie jetzt unter der unten stehenden Nummer, wer als Nächstes in die Tausendwinter-WG einziehen soll. Nachdem Archavon von ihnen letzte Woche rausgewählt wurde, ist sein Platz frei für folgende Kandidaten:

Ragnaros: Zwar gibt es schon einen Feuerchef in der WG, doch mit ihm werden garantiert Funken fliegen. Den feurigen Fürst des Feuers wählen sie mit der Endziffer -01
Prinzessin Theradras: Mit ihr würde die erste Frau in die WG kommen. Zwar ist der Erdchef gerade raus, aber mal sehen, was sich sonst noch ergibt. Die neuen Kameras in den Badezimmern werden sich für sie lohnen, wenn sie die Endziffer -02 wählen.
Hogger: Zwar kein Elementarwesen, dennoch immer auf der Suche nach neuer Aktion, ist er ihr Aussenseiter im Kampf um den Sieg. Gönnen sie dem kleinen Gnoll ein bisschen was Neues als immer seine Waldhöhle und wählen sie die -03
Hydros: Lange musste er sich mit komischen Schlangen und einer üblen Infektion rumschlagen. Doch sie können ihn aus seiner Schlangengrube befreien. Bringen sie etwas frisches Wasser in die sonst so trockene Luft des Hauses und wählen sie ihn mit der Endziffer -04

Rufen sie an unter folgender Nummer: 12651815198 - und ihre jeweilige Endziffer
Oder schicken sie eine SMS mit "STAR - " und der Nummer ihres Favoriten an 00000.


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Januar 2010)

SENSATION: endlich wurde geklärt wieso der lichkönig/ arthas immer so schlecht gelaunt ist und alels zerstören will

in einem interview erzählt der führer der geisel das seine mutter kurz nachs eine geburt abgehauen ist und er muste danach unter der ständigen gewalt seines vatars leiden der ein alkohol problem hatte bis er  eines tages den mut faste mehr zu sein als sein prügel knabe und in mit einem holzschwert namens holzgram erstoch und  nach einer langen reise die sekte * Die Geißel * gründete


----------



## Darussios (3. Januar 2010)

Zum Heulen - Aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise wurden die Blutelfstripperinen in OG durch gefangene Zwergstripperinen ersetzt; Orcs rissen sich massenhaft die Augen aus

Tödliches Vergnügen - Mordserie in Stormwind, Sterblichkeitsrate stark gestiegen; Der Untote Dietrich Muren aka. "Sìlence" hat alles gesehen.

Selbstmordrate gestiegen - Monstrositäten der Undercity verbrennen sich zu Massen vor dem Königsviertel aus Protest gegen den Verlust ihres Arbeitsplatzes

Geheimnis gelüftet - Die Stimme des Meisters von Varimathras wurde identifiziert; Es ist Chuck Norris!

Pimp my Throne - Arthas bekommt eigene Sessel-Stylingshow bei MTV

Legendär - Wrynn spricht in fremden Zungen vor dem Graumähnenwall, Zitat: "Mr. Greymane, open this gate! Mr. Greymane, tear down this wall!" Sylvanas will hier in rund einem Jahr unerwartet aushelfen.


----------



## numisel (5. Februar 2010)

*Maler der Geißel im Dauereinsatz*
Durch den Führungswechsel in der Spitze der Geißel und den daraus resultierenden Farbänderungen im Helm ihres Anführers haben sich die untoten Malermeister dazu entschlossen, sämtliche Farben in der Eiskrone zu ändern. So wird das Feuer vor den Mauern der Zitadelle endlich Orange werden. Auch sämtliche Vrykul-Nebelbschwörer wurden gefeuert. Stattdessen hat man einige Gobliningenieure angeheurt, die nun permanent Bomben in den Himmel jagen, damit dieser ebenfalls Orange erscheint. Gerüchten zufolge sollen selbst die Ziegenköpfe vor der Zitadelle durch Drachen ersetzt werden.


*Fordring in "Taverne Weltenend" gesichtet*
Der Paladin und Held aus Northrend Tirion Fordring wurde erst gestern von unserer Aussenreporterin Haris Pilton in Shattrath gesehen. Sturztrunken soll er sich dort beschwert haben, er sei nun arbeitslos und wüsse nicht, was er mit seiner Freizeit anfangen soll. Jetzt, wo sein Erzfeind tot ist und die Geißel unter Kontrolle ist, habe er keine Möglichkeit, irgendwie wieder in Erscheinung zu treten. Miss Pilton hat sich dann, mit gegenseitigem Einverständnis, zu einem näheren Interview in ihr Hotelzimemr zurückgezogen (*hust* alte Sch***** *hust*). Wir berichten, sobald wir ihr Ergebnis haben.​


----------



## DirtyLick (5. Februar 2010)

WoW!.....

World of warcraft Community liegt sich in den Armen, rettet den Weltfrieden, beendet alle Hungersnöte. 

Kupfer Silber und Gold werden wieder offizielle Zahlungsmittel.
Frostlotus auch
Gänseblümchen nicht! Greenpeace droht mit Schlaubooten!

Wow-Gold wird offizielles Zahlungsmittel in der EU, in den USA sowie in Fernost.
China droht daraufhin mit Sanktionen gegen Activision


Was ich wirklich lesen will?

Schalke wird Meister
Dortm... Lüdenscheid steigt ab

Weibliche Modelszene fährt auf Computerspieler ab
Computerspieler nennt sich "Dirtylick"


----------



## Moktheshock (5. Februar 2010)

*Nordends next Topmodel bekannt *
Kel Thuzad gewinnt mit weitem Vorsprung vor Grobulus und Arthas.
Heidelise Klump dazu... Kelthuzads Knochige Figur Passt Perfekt auf die Catwalks der Welt...
-Tirion und Jaina bei einem Romantischen Essen bei kokelberger gesehen, Arthas schmollt


----------



## Braamséry (5. Februar 2010)

Skandal: Neueste Checks bringt Söldnertruppen um ihr Gehalt
Vereinigung der Söldnerschaft fordert Mindestlohn


----------



## Sèv! (5. Februar 2010)

" Wirtschaftskrise,viele Leute werden Arbeitslos! "

" Preise des Auktionshauses steigen drastisch! "


----------



## Allystix (5. Februar 2010)

*Skandal: *Arthas droht Busse wegen urinierung auf dem Weltenbaum!
Wie gestern bekannt wurde hat Artahs Menethil auf den Weltenbaum uriniert. Die Rechtschaffenen der silbernen Hand konnten noch nicht herausfinden was genau das Motiv war, jedoch stellte sich herraus, das R. Kelly eine grosse Inspiration für ihn war. In der "Thrall Springer Show" sagte Arthas zu Thrall in einem Interview: "Kacke, ne? Aber immerhin habe ich meine Anwälte aus dem Kult der Verdammnis und was soll schon passieren? 100k Goldbusse ist nicht das schlimmste, ich könnte auch ins Gefängnis gehen, mit einem POLEN in der gleichen Zelle!" Daraufhin fragte Thrall: "So so, und wenn sie ins Gefängnis gehen müssten?" "Solange in meiner Zelle kein Pole ist würds mich nicht kratzen." Seit diesem Kommentar ist es in Polen verboten, eine Deathknight zu spielen.
Desweiteren wurde dieses Foto bei der Tat geschossen: [attachment=9888:images.jpg]


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

Echt selten so gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthesan (6. Februar 2010)

Warteschlangen vorm Arbeitsamt immer länger. Der Grund?

Nach dem Tod des Lchkönigs immer mehr Todesritter ohne Beschäftigung!

Nachdem die Ritter der schwarzen Klinge nun ihre Rache am Herren der Untoten genommen haben, such die Todesritter nun nach neuen Arbeitsbereichen. Viele machen sich mit dem verdienten Reichtum auf der Jagd auf Arthas ein schönes Leben, während andere arme Schlucker anderweitig an Geld kommen. Lesen sie mehr auf Seite drei. Sind sie auch von diesem Problem betroffen, lesen sie unsere Sonderbeilage "Wege aus der Krise - Midlife Crisis abgewendet"


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (6. Februar 2010)

Ach keine Ahnung ähmm:

- "Der Lichkönig ist tot? Nach genau einer Woche seines Ablebens sitzt er schon weider auf seinem Thron und alle seine Lakaien sind wiederaufgestanden!"
- "Aspekt Malygos tritt in Streik. Er verbietet jeglichen Gebrauch von Magie, oder er würde dafür sorgen!"


----------



## numisel (20. März 2010)

Neuster Gnom-o-graph schlägt aus!
Die Gnome haben mit ihrem neusten Seismograph mehrere Erdbenen erkannt. Panisch haben sie diese Meldung an den König von Stormwind weitergeleitet. Dieser hat daraufhin Tsunamiwarnungen herausgegeben und Schilder bestellt, die vor Schlaglöchern warnen. Die Horde machte sich darüber nur lustig. So äußerte sich Cairne Bloodhoof wie folgt: "Diese Äußerungen sind rassitisch und diskriminierend! Nur weil zufällig ein Taure über die Versuchsfläche lief, machen diese Allianzler so eine Panik!"​


----------



## Captain Jack (21. März 2010)

AZEROTH PLANT ASDS
ARTHAS UND ILLIDAN EMPÖRT
RAGNAROS PLANT KOMPLOTT 
NEFARIAN WILL IN DIE JURY​Werden Thralls und Wrynns Pläne Platzen? Nachdem sie am Freitag ihre Pläne für ein ASDS (Azeroth sucht den Superstar) bekannt gegeben haben, reagierten Arthas und Illidan gegen jede Erwartung. Arthas will ein NSDS starten und Illidan sagte nur, dass er die Scherbenwelt ausgeschlossen sehe, da sie nicht in Azeroth nicht enthalten seie. Ragnaros will davon nichts wissen und will, laut eigenen Angaben, die Mottoshows stürmen sollten sie stattfinden. Nefarien will mit in die Jury, doch die ist mit Thrall, Cairne, Wrynn, Jaina und dem extra angereisten Jan Hegenberg schon voll besetzt, und deshalb hört man vom Pechschwingenhort seid dem letzten Sonntag nur noch Heulen.
Silvannas wird schon vorher als heimliche Favouritin angesehen und Onyxia will auch alle mit ihrer anwesenheit beehren, auch C'Tun soll mit von der Partie sein. Ist der Traum am platzen oder kann die Sendung doch noch gerettet werden, lesen sie weiter und erfahren sie die Statements aller Promis auf Seite 3.
​​


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> AZEROTH PLANT ASDS
> ARTHAS UND ILLIDAN EMPÖRT
> RAGNAROS PLANT KOMPLOTT
> NEFARIAN WILL IN DIE JURY​Werden Thralls und Wrynns Pläne Platzen? Nachdem sie am Freitag ihre Pläne für ein ASDS (Azeroth sucht den Superstar) bekannt gegeben haben, reagierten Arthas und Illidan gegen jede Erwartung. Arthas will ein NSDS starten und Illidan sagte nur, dass er die Scherbenwelt ausgeschlossen sehe, da sie nicht in Azeroth nicht enthalten seie. Ragnaros will davon nichts wissen und will, laut eigenen Angaben, die Mottoshows stürmen sollten sie stattfinden. Nefarien will mit in die Jury, doch die ist mit Thrall, Cairne, Wrynn, Jaina und dem extra angereisten Jan Hegenberg schon voll besetzt, und deshalb hört man vom Pechschwingenhort seid dem letzten Sonntag nur noch Heulen.
> ...



Da hat wer das Buffedmagazin gelesen.

Topic:

Geheimer Thronsaal in Eisenschmiede entdeckt!

In der Nacht von gestern auf heute hat ein Gnomenbürger von Eisenschmiede eine geheime Tür im Thronraum von Eisenschmiede entdeckt, die in ein unteres Geschoss zu einem weiteren Thronsaal mit von Edelsteinen gesäumter Decke und einigen Häusern führte. Die Wachen von Eisenschmiede riegelten das gebiet weiträumig ab, die Schmiede ist nun in die nähe der Bank verlegt worden. König Magni Bronzebart gab uns einen Kommentar dazu: 'Wir werden alles in der Macht stehende tun um meinen geheimen...ähm diesen geheimen unbekannten Saal zu erkunden. Möglicherweise kann er zur Evakuierungszwecken genutzt werden.'

Editus sagt: 999zigster Post xD


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. März 2010)

Todesschwinge - Hass oder Mitleid?
Wer kann ihm noch verübeln,dass er unsere Welt vernichten will? Nachdem mit Onyxia auch Deathknights Tochter (noch einmal) gestorben ist,kann man ihm seine Rache nicht mehr verwehren. Er hatte schon immer ein schweres Leben als arbeitsloser,alleinerziehender Vater. Sowohl Allianz als auch Horde verwehrten ihm jegliche Unterstützung. In einer Pressekonferenz zu diesem Thema entgegnete Thrall,Kriegshäuptling und Führer der Horde: "Kein Kommentar."
Unser Stormwind-Korrespondent Hogger befragte den König von Sturmwind,Varian Wrynn,dazu: 

Wrynn: "Wir konnten Deathwing leider keine staatliche Unterstützung zusprechen. Im Gegenteil,die Einwanderungsbehörde wurde auf ihn aufmerksam,da er keinen gültigen azerothianischen Pass vorlegen konnte.Des weiteren ist sein Sohn Nefarian schon öfters polizeilich aufgefallen,z.B. durch Diebstahl von Yu-gi-oh Karten. Doch auch seine Tochter Onyxia ist durch Prostitution mehrfach aufgefallen. Es wird vermutet,dass sie mit ihrem Tod ungefähr 4.583.695 Welplinge hinterlässt."

Hogger: "Was geschieht nun mit den Welplingen?"

Wrynn: "Wir werden sehen,ob sie den Einbürgerungstest bestehen.Sollte Deathwing inzwischen jedoch auftauchen,hängen wir ihm die Welpen an den Hals,so von wegen Opa und so."

Hogger: "Danke für dieses Interview."

Wrynn: "Gern."


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (21. März 2010)

*EILMELDUNG: Endlich ein Taure der auch mal eine Frau abbekommen hat!!!(Zwar nur eine andere Kuh aber dennoch : Der erste Taure Weltweit mit einer Frau!!!*


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (21. März 2010)

​


Abrox schrieb:


> *Lichkönig zeigt Stalker an: Die belagern mein Grundstück*
> - Sie suchen mich -






Oktay schrieb:


> *Druide verwandelte sich zu oft *
> Psychologe warnt vor gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten


So gut xD 
Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen XD


----------



## Serpendis (21. März 2010)

*[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Schlagzeile:[/font]*
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*
*[/font]
*Juck Norris erledigt Arthas mit roundhouse kick!*
*--------------*
*Leeroy Jenkins versucht vergeblich in Wotlk einen neuen Wipe-Style auszulösen. Sind seine Tage gezählt?*
*--------------*
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*Neue ETH Studie belegt: Alle WoW-Figuren wechseln niemals die Unterwäsche.*[/font]
*
*


----------



## Düstermond (21. März 2010)

Gnom von vorbeifliegendem Laub erschlagen


----------



## ErwinGT (21. März 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Gnom von vorbeifliegendem Laub erschlagen



Die erste Schlagzeile hier bei der ich herzhaft lachen musste.


----------



## Jeckyl (21. März 2010)

Massenweise Accounthacks trotz Authentificator


----------



## mrlol_m (21. März 2010)

Blizzard vom Blizzard getroffen

Tauren streiken wegen zu niedrigen milchpreisen!


----------



## Shannon16907 (21. März 2010)

Illergaler Organhandel erschüttert UC!


----------



## Eversaydie (21. März 2010)

Skandal: seitdem der lichkönig tot ist leben nurnoch etwa 1/3 der gesamten Todesritter

Arthas ist zu lanweillig?? nun onehittet er schon seine eigenen ghule mit schneebällen

Forschung misslungen: ein forscherteam der Forscherliga hat einen trupp geschickt um arthas endgültig zu vernichten, PLAN: sie schicken eienn trupp in hdz4 und lassen ihn elendig verrecken, resultat? illidan kam und hat ihn gerezzt......


at the end: nice tread


----------



## Mograin (21. März 2010)

eilmeldung
Hogger und Madenauge verbünden sich gegen Sturmwind und Unterstadt
Stadstminster Dr Seuchenmord sagt dazu ganz klar "Good News every one"

Hochlord Darion Mograin verklagt Arthas Menethil(erfolgreich) wegen peinigung! Mograine sagt nach der erfolgereichen klage "ThE LiChkInG GoT OwNd"

Todesschwinge gibt Nefarian hauserrest Nefarian sagt dazu"Papi hat Onyxia lieber als mich"


----------



## Nimbe (21. März 2010)

Tödlicher Unfall in Gallgrimm! Seuchenfässer liefen aus; über 400 Naxxramas-Urlauber Infiziert.

Ein mystischer Kult beerdigt Arthas Menithil in Unterstadt

Thrall furzt im Thron 40 Leibwächter mit Vergasung im Krankenhaus. Es wird vermutet, dass eine Bohnenkirsche aus Nagrand der Auslöser war.

Raider aus aller Welt nahmen in Shattrath am GS-Gipfel teil. 

Zirkel des Cenarius schlägt Alarm: Die Blume Arthas´Träne ist stark vorm Aussterben bedroht

20 Druiden wurden in die Irrenanstalt Goldhain eingeliefert. Das seltsame Verhalten die einer Eule ähnelt, führte zur Einlieferung.

Das neue Spiel Grand Theft Kodo erhält ein neues Addon: Mulgore 

Silvermoon´s next Topmodel ist ein Blutelfe. Der Gewinner Lord Thermar ist überglücklich.


So das waren mal meine Ideen xD


----------



## Düstermond (21. März 2010)

Kael'Thas im Interview: "Die Terrasse der Magister war nur ein Rückschlag!"


----------



## Captain Jack (21. März 2010)

WICHTIGE EILMELDUNG: KEAL'THAS UND MAL'GANIS WURDEN IN DER NÄHE VON MC GESEHEN!
laut insider-Berichten wurde Ragnaros so wütend das er beide geonehittet hat die bei sind (wiedereinmal) Tod, doch Kael'Thas sagt dazu nur "Wir kommen wieder!"


----------



## Pristus (21. März 2010)

Skandal :

Arthas hat bloss Gearscore 4999 ! Wie ist der nach ICC gekommen ?


----------



## Nosha (21. März 2010)

Meine Schlagzeile dazu:

"Selbst beim Bäcker mußte er an WoW denken"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NioKo (21. März 2010)

Erste katholische Priesterin macht mehr HPS als der Papst: Die Diszi-Gemeinschaft ist empört


Tausende Bäume in der Tanariswüste verdorrt - Druiden fordern Kaktusgestalt.


----------



## dudubaum (21. März 2010)

LICH KING ZIEHT SICH ZURÜCK

Zitat "ich habe keine lust mehr mich schlagen zu lassen"


----------



## Boéndil234 (21. März 2010)

Skandal: Materialfusch an Gnomenflugmaschinen!!! 80er Gnom kann sich nur mit goblinischem Fallschirm retten


----------



## Nightmare 666 (21. März 2010)

Aufschrei: Wegen der AH-Kriese sind für Druiden die Preise für Rauchbare T1 Schultern extrem in die Höhe gegangen.
Geld gesprarrt: Ein Troll hat erfolgreich die Möglichkeit endeckt wie seine Glied(er) länger nachwachsen können, wenn er sie abschneidet.
Unfassbar: Nachtelfen Frauen spritzen sich Botorix um ewig jung auszusehen. Blutelfen-Experten sind der Meinung mit Manarix wäre ihnen ne bessere Hautfarbe geblieben.


----------



## Schwarzerritter (21. März 2010)

Druide wird angepisst armes Bäumchen !

Gnome setzten jetzt  auf Klonungen  als Fortpflanzung ,wieder mal stellt sich die Frage passen sie  in diese Welt Thrall:Ja passen sie  sind ja klein!

Arthas zu Fett ?Eiskrone bröckelt ab

Illidan Stundenlohn verkürtzung - du sitzt da  sowieso nur noch rum !

Skandal : Heimatlose Gnome malen sich grün an und klopfen vor  OG


----------



## Pennsylvania (21. März 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> "Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"




beste D


----------



## Turil (21. März 2010)

Vorwürfe gegen Verteidigungsminister Höllschrei - neue Infomationen zur Kunduz-affäre in der Eiskronenzitadelle!

Schweinegrippe breitet sich weiter aus - Todesritter ziehen erneut wirtschaftlichen Nutzen!


----------



## Addicrapt (21. März 2010)

*SKANDAL - Spieler benutzt Crowd Control in Hero Instanz! 
Tausende Spieler empört
*


----------



## Noenon (21. März 2010)

Skandal, der brennende Bolvar Fordragon schmelzt den Frostthron. Es kommt zur Klimakatastrophe in Azeroth.


----------



## Lugle12 (21. März 2010)

Eilmeldung: Weltweite Proteste mit dem Motto "Rette die Totems , esst mehr Biber"


----------



## Nanojason92 (21. März 2010)

Schock für Raidgilden! Arthas starb in Wahrheit an einen verschluckten Mentos.


----------



## bartxD (21. März 2010)

SI:7 ERMITTELT: Friseurbesucher entdeckt Toten Gnom bei "Rasur&Haarschnitt" in Sturmwind
Friseur bleibt Stur, die Polizei gab den Fall ab da sie keine Verstohlenheit haben!

 THRALL PACKT AUS!
 Was wirklich bei der Entführung von V.W. passiert ist, alle Fakten alle Infos!

STREIK BEI ICC-AIR: Piloten klagen gegen Flugverbot in Dalaran!
Viele Tuoristen können nicht nach Eiskrone, Arthas klag über sinkende Umsätze: "Letzte woche hatten wir nur zehn Besucher."

WIRTSCHAFT: Kurzarbeit in der Tüftlerstadt, Gnome vor dem Aus?

AHO WARNT: Die Azeroth Health Organisation warnt vor Epedemie!

Neue Grippe enteckt: Frostfieber-wer Trägt die Schuld Toderitter beschuldigen die Königliche Apotheker vereinigung!


----------



## Schamu (21. März 2010)

Pharma-Industrie: Immer noch kein Mittel gegen Tierhaaralergie für Druiden!


----------



## ramir (21. März 2010)

*Sprengstofflager aufgedeckt:*

Die Zollfahndung von Tarrens Mühle haben bei Hammerfall im Arathihochland ein Sprengstofflager aufgedeckt.
10 Gnomeningenieure schmuggelten über das Arathibecken über 10'000kg Sprengstoff.
5 Gnome wurden von der Zollfahndung auf der Flucht erschossen, 2 konnten verhaftet werden, 3 Gnome konnten durch das Arathibecken flüchten. Die Fahndung läuft auf Hochtouren.


----------



## Schors (21. März 2010)

SKANDAL: Rückrufaktion der Geschwindigkeitstränke von Mekkadrill-Alchemy ; mögliche Erkrankung an 'Saat der Verderbnis'


----------



## Schamu (21. März 2010)

Druiden haben Todesangst
Chinese übernimmt den Zirkel des Cenarius
​


----------



## HexxaFestil (21. März 2010)

Gnome, Wurfwaffen der Horde?

Sukkubus zeigt Hexenmeister an, da er sie sexuell belästigt hat

Warri frisst alle Kekse weg!


----------



## s0re (21. März 2010)

Aah ich hab mich heute durch diese 35 Seiten gelesen (nicht am Stück) und ich musste bei sehr vielen herzlichst Lachen. Werde mich mal umhören, ob so eine Zeitung gefragt wäre auf meinem Server. Jedenfalls danke an den TE für die Öffnung des Threads.

Item.

Cu


----------



## Xorxes (21. März 2010)

Fakten Fakten Fakten! OOCler überrennen die RP Hochburg die Aldor und errichten Ihre Festung der demonischen Sprache und Verhaltensweisen in Goldhain...mehrere Rpler dorthin entführt! Rpler drohen mit Vergeltungsschlag und haben Erpler im Wald ausgesetzt


----------



## bzzzu (21. März 2010)

HexxaFestil schrieb:


> Warri frisst alle Kekse weg!



sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"DD klaut Aggro und flieht unerkannt - betroffener Tank steht immer noch unter Schock!"


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2010)

Hellseher: Weltuntergang steht kurz bevor!

Wie den Kirin Tor nahestehende Kreise aus Dalaran verlauten ließen, läuft eines der angesehensten Mitglieder immer wieder im Kreise und ruft laut aus "Der Kataklysmus ist nahe! Er kommt noch dieses Jahr!". Trotz dieser ominösen Äußerungen drei Mal am Tag gilt der Magier ansonsten als so rational wie bei Magiern möglich, daher nimmt man an, das er tatsächlich Visonen kommenden Unterganges hat...


----------



## Pseudotachylos (22. März 2010)

*Panik in der Eiskronenzitadelle - namhafter Geissel-Wissenschaftler von radikaler Kreuzfahrer-Gruppierung ermordet*
'Nicht einmal vor seinem Hündchen Schatzi machten sie Halt!'


----------



## Löx1 (22. März 2010)

PREISEXPLOSION - Benzinpreise steigen um das 50-fache an
Chopper stehen still - das Kartellamt ermittelt



ERWISCHT - Murlocs nehmen Sprachunterricht.



OVERPOWER'D - Erster Nachtelf-Jäger zähmt Tauren



SKANDAL! - Michael Jackson in Unterstadt gesichtet (war sein Tod nur gestellt?)


KULTUR - die Druiden aus dem musical "Cats" Leiden an einer Winterdepression - Vorstellung abgesagt!


----------



## Boéndil234 (22. März 2010)

Napf schrieb:


> Schrecklicher Arbeitsunfall: Gynäkologe sieht Hella von Innen



made my day


----------



## ozrahim (22. März 2010)

Hossa,

erster Spieler mit allen Erfolgspunkten keine Jungfrau mehr......


----------



## sedonium (22. März 2010)

*Tragisch: 20 jähriger beim Kräutersammeln von Oger erschlagen.*

*            In der Nacht zum Sonntag wurde ein 20 levelliger Rucksackwanderer beim Kräutersammeln im Alteracgebirge von einem Oger überrascht.*

*             Die Familie trauert. Die Zwergenvereinigung nennt als Ursache ein zu niedriges Level und grober Leichtsinn.*

*              Die Trauerfeier findet nächste woche in der Kathedrale von Sturmwind statt.*

* *

*Lokales: Medivh läd wieder zur alljährlichen Schachmeisterschaft im Turm von Karazhan ein.*

*Um vollzähliges erscheinen wird gebeten. Für Speiß und Trank sorgt die Magierkaste.*



*Verkehr: Gibt es bald eine Portal-Maut in Dalaran? Bürgermeister stößt auf heftige Gegenwehr seitens der Pendlervereinigung.*


----------



## sedonium (22. März 2010)

Wetter : *Fäulniswolken in den Pestländern und dem Teufelswald sorgen bei wetterfühligen Menschen für Beschwerden.*

*                   Meiden Sie längere Spaziergänge, vor allen dingen um die Säuregruben.*

*                   Von Tanaris weht eine leichte Briese und sorgt in ganz Azeroth für Frühlingswetter. *

*                  Allergiker aufgepasst! In Eschental setzt wieder der alljährliche Lotuspollenflug ein.*

*                  Es empfiehlt sich das Gebiet weitläufig zu umfliegen.*


----------



## The World of Mr. Toast (22. März 2010)

*Priesterin durch Kobold erschlagen*
* ,,Du nicht nehmen Kerze!"
*


----------



## Crayzie91 (22. März 2010)

Azeroth reagiert auf kommenden Klimawandel...ab sofort werden nach Angaben der Regierung nur noch Elektro Chopper verkauft.

SKANDAL:Auktionöre in OG über JAHRE im Auktionshaus eingesperrt...Gewerkschaft kündigt Folgen an.

Endlich:Size Zero Undead Models auf dem Laufsteg verboten...Designer:An denen ist ja nichts mehr dran...Nur noch (teilweise) Haut und Knochen ^^

SCHOCK:Kel'thas verletzt sich "das Auge"...

Arthas Gesteht:Wenn keiner guckt verkleide ich mich gerne mal als Lichkönigin^^


Geiler Thread XD


----------



## Eve Marie (22. März 2010)

Ich möcht mal gerne Wissen, warum Blizz am Mittwoch wieder Serverarbeiten ansetzt, und uns jetzt auch noch den Saft abdreht. 
Oder der Azubi hat wieder Scheiße gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (23. März 2010)

Pauckenschlag: Im Falle der gefundenen Leiche des Menschen Schurken DéâthstÀlkér letzten Dienstag.

CSI:SW fand nach längeren Untersuchungen des Tatortes heraus das der junge Level 9 Schurke keines natürlich Todes starb sondern durch einen Überfall des berühmte Waldmörders Hogger zum Opfer fiel. 


-----

Weitere Leiche in Durotar entdeckt!

Erneut fand eine Streife des OGPD eine Leiche vor den Toren der Stadt Orgrimmar. Erneut war es ein halb nackter Blutelf der reglos am Boden lag und seit einigen Stunden tot war. Eine Obduktion hat ergeben das es sich nicht um einen Mord handelte da die Leiche keine Wunden oder derartiges hatte sondern um eine Unfall welcher möglicherweise durch einen über 70meter Hohen Fall zum Tod führte. 
Während der Obduktion flog der Zeppelin welcher aus Unterstadt kam öfters über der Leiche vorbei. Wir bleiben dran und berichten sobald wir neue Infos haben.

Diskussion:
Schon wieder disskutierte der Gemeinderat des Volkes der Orks über eine Einführung eines Wasserpfeifenverbotes da die Trolle jederzeit und überall egal um wieviel Uhr ihre Wasserpfeife rausnahmen und anfingen zu rauchen.

Eine entsetzte orkische Bewohnerin der Stadt meint: Das kann ja nicht sein das wir non-stop diesen Rauch einantmen müssen und uns diese grässliche trollische Musik antun müssen nur weil wir diesen Heimatlosen Asyl gewähren. Sie sollen arbeiten gehen und nicht nur Partys machen. 


Unerwarteter Rückzug!
Nersingway kehrt nach seiner langen Reise zurück.
Nach mehreren Jahren in der Wildnis kehrt der berühmte Abenteurer Nersingway nach Ironforge zurück. Der Grund seiner beendeten, eigentlich nie endenwollenden Reise, sei das er alle Tiere die er fand und die er aufspürte tötete bzw. töten lies. Das Schlingendorntal, Nagrand sowie das Scholazarbecken seien jetzt völlig leer. Die D.E.T.H.A. klagt jetzt wegen Ausrottung mehrerer gefährdeten Tierarten die Nersingway GmbH an.


----------



## Arjen R (23. März 2010)

Skandal im scharlachroten Kloster-
30 Jünger von priestern Vergewenn oder -abert xD

oder entjungf. Jägerin- nesingwary geht nach hinten los xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit sowas wie:

"Erneut Spieler von 15jährigem als Kiddies bezeichnet!"

oder

"Deutsche Rechtschreibung kommt mit Patch 4.1"

oder

"Erster Todesritter ohne Sonderzeichen gesichtet" ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (23. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit sowas wie:
> 
> "Erneut Spieler von 15jährigem als Kiddies bezeichnet!"
> 
> ...




this


----------



## Ligthi (23. März 2010)

Massenverschwinden der Heal-Druiden in Grizzlihügel
Unzählige Fälle sind bekannt in denen Heal-Druiden in der nähe der Holzfällerposten in Grizzlihügel spurlos verschwinden. Ein Arbeiter erklärt:" Es ist mir schon langsam ein Rätsel. Erst neulich habe ich einen Druiden gesehen. Zwei Minuten später war er weg und da wo er stand war plötzlich ein ca. 180 cm grosser Baum. Natürlich fiel ich ihn gleich. Komisch nur, dass das so oft passiert." Die Frau einer der Verschwunden sagt:"Er wollte nur schnell ein paar Winterlachse fischen gehen für das Abendessen. Er kam nie zurück. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir eine Holzkommode gekauft jedes mal wenn ich sie ansehe denke ich ich sehe sein Gesicht." Die Argentumpolizei bittet um hilfe der Bevölkerung. 
Wenden sie sich an ihren nächsten Inschriftler


----------



## HexxaFestil (28. März 2010)

21.12.2012 Weltuntergang

Große Aftershowparty bei Thrall


----------



## plastic (28. März 2010)

grabt nicht die uralten beiträge aus um eure beiträge zu pushen ...


----------



## chriss95 (28. März 2010)

Ligthi schrieb:


> Massenverschwinden der Heal-Druiden in Grizzlihügel
> Unzählige Fälle sind bekannt in denen Heal-Druiden in der nähe der Holzfällerposten in Grizzlihügel spurlos verschwinden. Ein Arbeiter erklärt:" Es ist mir schon langsam ein Rätsel. Erst neulich habe ich einen Druiden gesehen. Zwei Minuten später war er weg und da wo er stand war plötzlich ein ca. 180 cm grosser Baum. Natürlich fiel ich ihn gleich. Komisch nur, dass das so oft passiert." Die Frau einer der Verschwunden sagt:"Er wollte nur schnell ein paar Winterlachse fischen gehen für das Abendessen. Er kam nie zurück. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir eine Holzkommode gekauft jedes mal wenn ich sie ansehe denke ich ich sehe sein Gesicht." Die Argentumpolizei bittet um hilfe der Bevölkerung.
> Wenden sie sich an ihren nächsten Inschriftler


made my day ;D


----------



## TheEwanie (28. März 2010)

Gnomeregan kurz vor der Rückeroberung.

Gnom hat maschine namens Computer erfunden und geht mit ihm auf buffed


----------



## meitertot (28. März 2010)

SKANDAL taure  vergewaltigt ein  gnom. gnom und tauren polizei ermitel  in  diesen fall 


unglaublich der  1.fc orc gewiint gegen den vfl blutelf in  fußgnom !!


In der tiefbahn ist ein gnom aus der bahn gefallen und verunglückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




taure gegeht selbstmord in dem er von donnerfels gesprunken ist 

Unglaublich trank preis für die reitier 1,50g für ein liter wasser 


skandal arths und selvanser wieder zusammen


----------



## Crush351 (28. März 2010)

> skandal arths und selvanser wieder zusammen



Wer ist "arths" und "selvanser"? oO

@Topic:

*Kampfmagier von der Orgims Hammer gestürzt!*
Leiche wird inmitten von Ghulen gesucht, bisher erfolgslos.

*Luftverschmutzung in Ulduar!
*Thorim, Freya, Mimiron und Hodir fordern weniger Straßen und mehr Fußwege.

...Nicht witzig, wollt aber auch was beitragen xD


----------



## Cornholio01 (28. März 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> "Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"



hehe, der is gut

mir fallt auf, dass die Gnome hier sehr herhalten müssen ^^

@topic

Tauren protestieren, Milchpreis schon wieder gesunken

Kodozusammenstoß auf der Brachlandstraße kurz vor Wegekreuz, beide Reiter starben.


----------



## Toamar (28. März 2010)

Her schrieb:


> Meine Schlagzeile
> " Hartz 4 Empfänger verschweigt das ein Lederer und Kürschnergewerbe nachgeht ---- Leistungsstopp"



Der ist ja wohl mal Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (28. März 2010)

*OPEL (Organisation Panischer Elektrizitäts Leute) muss weitere 3000 Gnome entlassen

*Gnome bangen um Job*
*


----------



## Hoschie69 (28. März 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> "Gnom durch Gulli gefallen - Hexerports bisher erfolglos"
> 
> "Flickwerk klagt über Bauchschmerzen"




Die besten Schlagzeilen bis jetzt imho ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaya (28. März 2010)

Crayzie91 schrieb:


> Arthas Gesteht:Wenn keiner guckt verkleide ich mich gerne mal als Lichkönigin^^



Wie süß xD


----------



## Moktheshock (28. März 2010)

Klimawandel in Azeroth.

Eiskrone schmilzt, laut aussagen der Gnomreganischen Frostmagier experten werden wir Spätestens 2012 kein Eis mehr in Eiskrone haben. 

Vol´jin von der Polizei gestoppt: Gestern Abend gegen 23:30uhr MAZ (Mittel Azerothischer Zeit) wurde Vol Jin Anführer der Dunkelspeer Trolle von einem Sonderkodoeinsatz Team der OG Straßenwacht gestoppt, neben einigen Blutelfischen Konkubinen wurden 3 Kg Feinstes Mulgore Gras bei ihm gefunden. Jin wird zitiert "Das ist Medizin MAAAANNNNN für meine AUGEN EY von meinem Schamanen verschrieben".
Er wird Morgen den Richtern in Unterstadt zur anhörung vorgeführt.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (28. März 2010)

Sensation! Mysteriöses Augensymbol auf Goldmünzen entdeckt! Sind Illuminaten unter uns?

Jäger protestieren! Neu angekündigte Wolfssteuer trifft auf starken Widerstand!

Die Geißel geht in den Streik! Warnstreiks vor den Toren der Eiskronzitadelle gesichtet, 4% mehr Lohn stehen im Raum!


----------



## BudSpencer93 (28. März 2010)

Sensation im Gnomenweitwurf!
Bloodhoof schlägt Naraje 4:0!


----------



## Mungamau (18. April 2010)

Olympia:

- Thrall setzt die neue Sportart "Zwergentrinken" durch! Jeder sucht sich einen Zwerg und lässt Ihn Bier zum umfallen trinken. Welcher als erstes voll ist, gewinnt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2010)

*Aschewolke treibt auch auf Azeroth zu.*

 In Kalimdor sind schon alle Flugmountverbindungen dicht.



 Wir haben erste Reaktionen aus Azeroth für sie exklusiv:



Ein spontan eingerichteter Untersuchungsausschuss zu Klärung der Ursache für den Ausbruch erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Zwerge, die ihrerseits jede Verantwortung von sich weisen.
 
Goblins zeigen sich hochbegeistert und sehen in der Aschenwolke einen ersten Schritt hin zu einer ernstzunehmenden Umweltverschmutzung und somit zu einem Schritt in Richtung Zivilisation und Fortschritt.
 
Gnome zeigen sich ängstlich und bleiben in wesentlichen zu Hause. Ein Sprecher gibt an, dass man kein Risiko eingehen wird solange nicht geklärt ist, wie gross die Staubpartikel sind und ob sie Gnomen gefährlich werden können.
 
Die Mönche aus dem scharlachroten Kloster geben bekannt, Asche aufkaufen zu wollen um sie sich anschließend aufs Haupt zu streuen.
 
Der Vorstand des Vereins „ Schöneres Silithus“ begrüsst die Aschewolke und hofft dass sie über Silithus niedergehen wird. „Eigentlich kanns hier nur schöner werden“ meinte er er am Abend wörtlich.
Besitzer der Waffe Aschenbringer werden gebeten diese für einige Tage zu Hause zu lassen
Kanzerlin Merkel musste auf dem Weg von Rom in Orgrimma zwischenlanden. Sie zeigte sich begeistert über die natürliche, unverbrauchte Architektur und wird sich heute abend mit Thrall zu einem inoffiziellen Meinungsaustausch treffen.
 Soweit aus den Funkhäusern wir halten sie auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Alux (18. April 2010)

Garrosh Hellscream tödlich verunglückt


Der Anführer der Kriegshymnenoffensive und langjährige Freund von Kriegshäuptling Thrall starb, wie wir gestern erfuhren, bei einem Zeppelinabsturz über dem Meer als er sich auf dem Weg von Nordend nach Undercity befand.

Garrosh Hellscream war gerade auf dem Weg von der Kriegshymnenfestung in der Boreanischen Tundra nach Undercity um für seinen Wahlkampf zu werben. Wie wir wissen finden am 25. April wieder die Kriegshäuptlingwahlen statt und Garrosh Hellscream war der erste Gegenkanditat gegen Thrall seit 20 Jahren. Als der Zeppelin sich vor der Küste der Östlichen Königreiche befand gab es Augenzeugenberichten zufolge eine Explosion am Triebwerk des Zeppelins. In Folge dessen verlor der Zeppelin an Höhe und stürtzte 800m vor der Küste ab und zerschellte an einer Gruppe von Felsen. Die Leiche Hellscreams wurde vor kurzem geborgen.
Noch ist nicht klar was die Explosion verursachte aber ein Team des C.S.I. Ratschet ist bereits am ermitteln. Ein Anschlag wird nicht ausgeschlossen laut C.S.I. Sprecher Gobratio Gaine. Es wird auch nicht ausgeschlossen das Kriegshäuptling Thrall etwas mit dieser Katastrophe zu tun hat. Hellscream hatte sehr viele Anhänger und der Letzte Gegenkanditat gegen Thrall vor 20 Jahren starb auch bei einem Unfall unter mysteriösen Umständen. Wir halten sie weiterhin auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. April 2010)

Skandal:

Eine Bande von Paladinen quälen die Tauren und zwingen sie Weihwasser zu trinken, erste Erklärung für die kommenden Tauren Paladine?

oder:
Der Bund der Paladine beschließt, das die Tauren Paladine nicht von Blutelfen gegessen werden dürfen, Blutelfen Streiken "In Zukunft weniger Steaks?", Andere Tauren wollen eine Umschulung


----------



## Alexander Gall (18. April 2010)

wie geil, also meine schlagzeile:

klimaerwärmung trifft nordend: frosttronglätscher geschmolzen, lichking nur noch in einer pfütze am boden bezwingbar!
XDXDXD


----------



## DasGehirn (18. April 2010)

*Vulkan im Krater von Un´Goro ausgebrochen ! Flugverbot in ganz Azeroth !*


----------



## MasterMarvin (18. April 2010)

Ich lach mich scheckig .....is das geil ....habe lange nicht mehr so gelacht ......weiter so !!!!

Skandal!!!! Bergbauer beim Kräutersammeln erwischt !!!!


----------



## Simi1994 (18. April 2010)

Die Kontinente Azeroth und Kalimdor beben!
-hat Magni Bronzebart einen fahren lassen?-

 Wie vieleicht schon einigen Bewohnern von Azeroth aufgefallen ist, bebt die Erde in der alten Welt in bisher undefinierten Abständen-Orcs beschuldigen Zwergenkönig!
"Der hat sicher einen fahren lassen!" meint Thrall, Kriegshäuptling der Horde, und behauptet damit die Meinung seines Volkes zu vertreten.

Andere Quellen behaupten seltsame Gestallten gesichtet zu haben, die angeblich vom Ende der Welt predigen.


Welche Plage es auch immer sein wird: Sicher ist, dass beide wohl verheerende Schäden an Azeroth und seinen Bewohnern verursachen wird!
*
Und Morgen:* Das Interview mit Magni Bronzebart zu den harten Anschuldigen seitens der Horde.​


----------



## bentus (18. April 2010)

SKANDAL: Medivhs uraltes labor endeckt! Lauter gnom skellete und menschen kinder gefunden!

SKANDAL: Weibliche Orcs und Trolle müssen nun doch Kopftücher tragen Thrall sagt: "Ihr seid zu Hässlich für die Welt!"

etwas diskriminerend aber klingt doch lustig ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Mal im Ernst:

Wie hier manche mit der Rechtschreibung umgehen ist erschreckend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> 
> Wie hier manche mit der Rechtschreibung umgehen ist erschreckend!
> 
> ...



und wen interessiert die rechtschreibung? manmanman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (18. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> und wen interessiert die rechtschreibung? manmanman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich interessierts.....


Skandal:

*Taure beim Steak essen gesehen!*

Essen sie jetzt schon ihre Verbündeten?


----------



## Pinkgimp (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> 
> Wie hier manche mit der Rechtschreibung umgehen ist erschreckend!
> 
> ...



Koennte man auch gut als Zeitungsartikel benutzen.


----------



## elfithefreak (18. April 2010)

Fusch am Bau: Tiefenbahn eingestürzt!!!!

Wie heute bekannt wurde, ist der Einsturz an der Tiefenbahn dadurch verursacht worden das am Bau beteiligte Ingeneure wichtige Trägerelemente Illegal abgezweigt haben. Si:7 Agenten bestätigten uns das die gestohlenen Teile vorrallem dazu verwendet wurden Robo-Schreiter herzustellen. In Anbetracht dieser Tatsache mutmaßt Si:7 das die Hintermänner zu dieser zweifelsohne Verwerflichen Tat im Bereich der Gnomoninisierten Kriminalität zu suchen sind. Es wurden bereits Azerothweite Haftbefehle ausgestellt und zudem hohe Belohnungen ausgesetzt für Sachdienliche Hinweise. Ebenfalls teilte uns der offizielle Sprecher von Si:7 mit, das im Zuge der Ermittlung alle bereits existierenden Robo-Schreiter eingezogen werden, bis zweifelsohne deren herkunft geklärt worden ist. Er verweist explizit darauf das nach §4, Absatz 2, Azeroth Gesetz Buch (AG die Verwendung von illegal erworbenen Items zu einem Ban führen könnten, und demnach es im Sinne aller Robo-Schreiter Besitzer sein sollte, in den nächsten 7 Tagen freiwillig ihre Mounts in der zuständen Geschäftsstelle abzugeben.


----------



## soul6 (18. April 2010)

Neuesten Gerüchten aus dem Norden zufolge, wird vermutet das *Blizzard schuld an der Aschewolke* sei!
Angeblich wurden kurz vor dem Vulkanausbruch im Norden, die Beta-Server für Cataclysm hochgefahren.
Durch die massiven Änderungen in der Landschaft, habe es dabei schwere Erschütterungen gegeben,
welche zum Vulkansausbruch führten.
Blizzard verweigert jeglichen Kommentar dazu, doch konnten wir von Insidern erfahren, dass dies durchaus willkommen ist;
O-Ton: _"So können wir der dauerhaft weinenden "WOW-Community" mal zeigen was passiert, wenn man uns verärgert "_ 
und weiter: _"da sich die WOW-Gemeinde dauernd massive Veränderungen wünscht, haben wir einmal damit begonnen die ersten Inseln weg zu sprengen,
um Platz für´s Neue zu schaffen "_

Was uns jedoch viel mehr freut, ist die Antwort aus der Acc-Verwaltung, es werden *die monatlichen Steuern NICHT erhöht* (was auch von den diversen Finanzministern bestätigt wurde).
Lediglich Ausgabenseitige würde eingespart werden, so das es zu Engpässen bei verschiedenen NPC´s kommen kann und ab Morgen für jeden nurmehr 1 Haustier und max. 1 Reittier erlaubt ist.

lg
Ösisonntagspost


----------



## Avek (18. April 2010)

Fohlenbraten schrieb:


> Olá,



Wenn dann richtig...

hola


----------



## elfithefreak (18. April 2010)

Rückrufaktion von Blizzard: JägerPet, verantwortlich für zahlreiche Tode!

Wie zu erwarten war bricht die Pannenserie bei Blizzard nicht ab. Erst waren es die Serverprobleme die zahlreiche Suicide zur folge hatten, weil sich User nicht einloggen konnten um Ihrer Sucht zu fröhnen (siehe Artikel: "Blutdurst lags verursachte 13 Tote) nun muss Blizzard auch noch eine Grossanglegte Rückrufaktion starten Rund um die Jägerpets. Hintergrund dessen waren die vermehrt auftretenden Problemen insbesondere in Raids. Immer wieder kam es dort zu Schlachtzugweiten Wipes, da manch ein Jäger völlig überfordert war in der Handhabung seines Pets. Blizzard entschied sich nun im Sinne der aktuellen Firmenpolitik des "Casual"-Gameplays diesen Umstand zu entschärfen, und entfernte das Pet für den Jäger. Im Interview mit Ghostcrawler teilte dieser uns mit: "Es war absolut notwendig und schon längst überfällig das Pet für den Jäger zu entfernen. Wir bei Blizzard sind der Meinung das Jäger wieder interessant gemacht werden müssen auch für Schlachtzüge." Er begründete diese Entscheidung vorallem damit das Blizzard auch in Zukunft den 0-Skill Spielern Zugang zum Endcontent gewähren möchte. Zum Ende des Interviews kündigte er auch noch an, das mit kommenden Patch ein weltweiter 99% HP Nerf auf alle Bosse in Instanzen und Raids eingeführt werden soll. Laut Ghostcrawler soll diese Maßnahme insbesondere die zurecht verärgerte Gemeinde von "Casual"Gamern besänftigen, die Probleme hatten mit der mangelhaft implementierten Pet-Kontrolle.


Hierzu ein paar Statements direkt aus der Buffed Community:

"Yeah, geil IMBA. Arthas onhitten LOL"

"WoW Ist langeilig, Aoin ist viel besser."

"First"

"wtf. Ich hör mit WoW auf!!!!"

"Wo kann ich Bergbau Skillen?"

"GearScore ist Scheisse!!!"

"Nein isses nicht!!!"

"Beim Bergbau Lehrer du nap"


----------



## Thukka (19. April 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Der ist ja wohl mal Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






geil!


----------



## Eboron (20. April 2010)

Kinderwoche wegen Verdacht auf Kindes-Missbrauch abgesagt!


----------



## numisel (18. Juni 2010)

*Priester von Kinderwoche ausgeschlossen! Velen geht in Revision!*


*Think Pink!*
Seitdem bekannt ist, wie der Anführer der Eindringlinge in das Rubinsanktum aussehen wird, ist die Verkaufszahl für pinken Farbstoff extrem angestiegen. Viele Spieler, vorallem die Jüngeren, fertigen sich Kostüme an, um dem neuen Boss ähnlicher zu sehen.


*Hundefutter in Stormwind ausverkauft!*
Der Königliche Schatzmeister von Stormwind ließ gestern sämtliche Ladungen Hundefutter aufkaufen. Noch sind keine genauen Daten bekannt, warum dies geschah. Doch zuverlässige Quellen reden von Verhandlungsgesprächen mit den Worgen. Wir halten sie auf dem Laufenden.
Ausserdem rät der Königliche Wahrsager, den Park in nächster Zeit zu meiden.


----------



## Nightmare 666 (18. Juni 2010)

*DER HAMMER*: Bei Northend sucht den Superstar gewinnt im Finale überraschend Matthias Lehner mit dem Superhit "(Jaina) Verdammt ich lieb dich!". Viele Kritiker fragen sich ob er nun auch die Charts stürmen wird wie die letzten Superstars "Dalaran Motel"?


----------



## Umsatzsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Die Krabbe packt aus: "Wir mussten diese Gerüchte in die Welt setzen"
Gemeint sind die Mimimi-Thread der Casuals, Bosse seien zu schwer, tatsächlich gab es nie solche Forderungen!




Die Spitze des Eisbergs erreicht?: "Auch das Problem des Burstdamage im PvP war uns von Anfang an bekannt" - Was kommt noch auf uns zu?


----------



## Weizenmehl (19. Juni 2010)

Trolle tragen nun Schuhe!


----------



## Traklar (19. Juni 2010)

*25 DEMONSTRANTEN IN DER EISKRONENZITADELLE SCHAFFEN DAS UNMÖGLICHE!!!*

*Der Lich King tritt zurück, die Geißel ist führungslos! Es geht das Gerücht um Bolvar Fordragon, Held der Pforte des Zorns habe seinen Platz eingenommen.*

Wie heute bekannt gegeben wurde haben es 25 Demonstranten verschiedenster Rassen Azeroth, angeführt von dem ehrbaren Paladin Tirion Fordring, geschafft, was keiner erwartet hätte. Arthas, der Lich König itself tritt zurück! Er verlässt seine Position als Oberhaupt der Geißel und legt Helm und Schwert nieder. Gerüchten zu Folge soll das Schwert von Tirion, als Zeichen des Triumphes, vernichtet worden sein. Aber wer leitet nun die Armeen der Geißel? Ein Insidervideo, welches zur aktuellen Stunde im Zentrum von Dalaran zu sehen ist, zeigt, dass Bolvar Fordragon, Bruder von Tirion Fordring zum neuem Lich King auf Lebenszeit ernannt wurde. Leider standen uns weder Tirion noch Bolvar zu einem Interview bereit. Wir halten Sie natürlich auf dem Laufenden, sobald es neues gibt.


----------



## Flamerina (19. Juni 2010)

*Sensationsentdeckung:* Paladin findet heraus, dass Dalaraneichhörnchen nach 10 Minuten Fights regelmäßig enragen!


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2010)

*Gefunden:* Der dritte und vierte Ring ist wieder aufgetaucht!

*Vorsicht!* Chopper fahren unter Einfluss von Alkohol kann gefährlich enden. Erst gestern stürzte ein Fahrer völlig betrunken aus dem Abwasserkanal in Dalaran in die Tiefe. Augenzeugen berichteten, er wolle testen, das passiert, wenn man eine halbvolle und eine halbleere Flasche Gefängnisfusel zusammen nimmt.

*Unfall!* Erst gestern stürzten 2 Priester durch das Loch in der Treppe in Utgarde. Beide starben, konnten allerdings reanimiert werden. Klage gegen Blizzard wegen Totschlags wurde eingereicht! Ein Sprecher gab bekannt, Blizzard würde nach vermehrtem Auftreten von solchen Fällen darüber nachdenken, die Löcher endlich zu entfernen.

*Seltsames Schauspiel:* Auf dem Weg von Valgarde nach Grizzlyhügel ertranken 4 Leute. Während der angeforderte Heiler noch auf dem Weg war, fielen 4 Spieler ins Wasser und tauchten bis zur Rettung durch den Heiler nicht mehr auf. Ein Augenzeuge erzählte, die Spieler hätten keinen anderen Weg mehr gesehen, als ins Wasser zu springen, nachdem ihr Heiler statt dem Linienflug von Dalaran durch das Portal nach Sturmwind gegangen wäre.

*Tipp der Woche:* Questen sie nicht zuviel auf einmal. Immer wieder gibt es Berichte über tödliche Fallschäden an der Landestelle, nachdem der Spieler Wasserwandeltränke benutzte, um auf dem Wasser in Tausendwinter Schreckensfische angeln zu können und kurz vor der Insel nun per absteigen abkürzen wollte.


----------



## Dregodis (19. Juni 2010)

"Skandal, erwarten die Gnome mit Cataclysm längere Beine ?"


----------



## coolden (19. Juni 2010)

Heiler gehen in streik: Wir sehen es nicht mehr ein umsonst zu heilen geht zum Arzt 

Skandal: Sterbe rate in Raids um 100% gestiegen  keine heiler mehr verfügbar

Aktuelle: Keine Raids mehr die bosse freuen sich entlich urlaub 

Große Razia: Es wurde eine razzia gegen alle trolle durchgesetzt ca 99% der trolle hatten drogen bei sich 1 % wahren babys es leuft jetzt  ein fervahren gegen die trolle

News: Trolle wurden verklagt die rasse darf nicht mehr umherreisen zu große gefahr das drogen verkauft werden


----------



## gandosh shatt (19. Juni 2010)

tausendster spieler fällt in tausend nadeln vom aufzug ! na gz.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gandosh shatt (19. Juni 2010)

GdT gegrüdet ! (Gewerkschaft der Tanks) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanks schließen sich in Gewerkschaft zusammen !, kommt es bald zu Arbeitskampf mit den Bossen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Vindexa (19. Juni 2010)

Beziehungsdrama: Hexenmeisterin ersticht ihre Sukkubus. Grund: Sie habe ihren Freund verführt.

Tiger fällt Greisin an - Jäger verliert Lizenz

Neuer Hordenchef rassistisch? Bestimmte Bereiche Ogrimmars nur für Tauren und Orcs zugänglich!


----------



## Quovenja (19. Juni 2010)

OG: Immer mehr Einwohner beschweren sich über den Gestank der Verlassenen

Entdeckung: Nahrungsmittel, dass die Lebensgeister weckt.

Erster Orc beim Versuch Sturmwind zu stürmen getötet.

Gnome in Ironforge: Unterdrückt durch die Zwerge?

Drohender Streik zum Erhalt Dalarans: Magier packen aus.

Reittier-Mangelware: Wir sprachen mit den Züchtern.

Unterschriftenaktion: Gearscore auf der Abschussliste?


----------



## Haramann (19. Juni 2010)

Schock Erlebnis-Ein Junger Jäger setzte im Beisein seiner Familie Todstellen ein. Seelsorger versorgen die Eltern nach diesem Schock.
Bundespräsidentenwahl-Kandidat Thrall gibt sich zuversichtlich
Skandal-Ein 30 jähriger Gnom wurde nicht in eine Kinderachterbahn gelassen, weil er die Mindesthöhe von einem Meter nicht erreichte. Forderungen nach Gnomachterbahnen werden lauter


----------



## feuerkiller (19. Juni 2010)

*Skandal: Putzfrau stolpert über Netzwerkkabel - Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten*

*Thrall privat: "Ich wollte schon immer Blutelfe sein"*

*Aschewolke: Sämtliche Nordendflüge gestrichen*

*Vulkanausbruch: Urlauber frieren in Nordend*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (19. Juni 2010)

*ZOMFG!!!*

Die Rockband, Level 70 Elite Tauren Chieftain, löst sich wegen mangelnden Konzertbesuchern in Shattrath auf!
Man munkelt, dass sie zu Cataclysm unter den Namen Level 85 Elite Tauren Chieftain wieder auftreten!


----------



## gandosh shatt (19. Juni 2010)

Telbion schrieb:


> *"Arthas leidet an Alzheimer" *- Jeden Tag redet er immer das gleiche, wie eifrige Leserreporter aus den Hölen der Zeit berichten.



einfach SUPER !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gandosh shatt (19. Juni 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *SKANDAL! Magier kann kein Wasser herstellen da er auf Brot geskillt ist!*




nee ... also echt ... ich sitz hier und halt mir den bauch fest !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Zuraxx (19. Juni 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Mojo Alarm! Austin Powers greift Trollsiedlungen an!




xD das ist wirklich geil^^


----------



## Terminsel (19. Juni 2010)

*Schweinerei! Taure von Allianzler als Reittier missbraucht! Sind alle Allis Nazis?!*

*Taurenmob lyncht Koch!* 
*Er hatte das Rezept für Rindergulasch entwickelt*.

*Plündermeister verweigert Draenei Stiefel!*
Der Plündermeister: "Wofür braucht der die Stiefel, wenn der sowieso Hufe hat!?"


----------



## Terminsel (19. Juni 2010)

plopp123 schrieb:


> KATASTROPHE: ARTHAS HAT BLASENENTZÜNDUNG
> FROZEN THRONE NICHT BEHEIZT
> "Ich werde wohl bis zum 2.3 Urlaub machen."




Super! Ich hab mich totgelacht!!!! xD

*
**Unglaublich! Untote schlagen Draenei und Tauren beim Hufeisenwerfen!
*Lukas Taupolski, Manschaftskapitän der Tauren: "Ihre Arme werden einfach nicht lahm!"


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juni 2010)

SENSATION

Gnome finden Flammenschwert im Schwarzfels! Effektive Waffe gegen Frostelementare gefunden? 
Gnomenforscher Adrian Feuerfunk berichtet: "Wir werden sie noch ausprobieren, zurzeit benutzen wir sie um uns Hühnchen zu kochen."


----------



## DiemoX (19. Juni 2010)

*Eklat - Kriegsfürst Saurfang bei Toilettenvisite eingesperrt*
Angetrunkene Putzkolonne hörte die Verweifelten Rufe nicht.
"Die hätten mich bis zum Kataklysmus hierdrin gelassen!"

*Irreführung verfehlt Tank - Raid verklagt Waidmann 
**Skandal: Hexenmeister boykottieren Robidog *


----------



## White_Sky (19. Juni 2010)

Geiler Thread!!!

Ok ich hätte da was, aber das is dämlich...
Ich versuch's mal:

*Bolvar bekommt eine Erkältung. Grund: Zu viel kälte.

Kael'thas,Illidan,Vashi und alle andere Verstorbene wurden wiederbelebt und bereiten den Kataclysmus für die Scherbenwelt vor! Grund: Sie wollen die Scherbenwelt in eine verwüstete Welt verwandeln.

Velen tretet A'dal in die Lichtkristalle. Grund: Er DREHT langsam durch.*


----------



## Terminsel (19. Juni 2010)

*Overmind besorgt: Allianz zergen besser rum als Zerg!*
Bestätigten Meldungen zu Folge haben die Zerg Konkurrenz bekommen: Die Fraktion "Allianz" auf dem Planeten PT-47-Alpha (von den Einheimmischen "Azeroth" genannt) im Tau-Sigma-Cluster erweist sich als Expertengruppe der Kriegsstrategie "Zerg". So sollen die Schlachtfelder auf Seiten der Allianz von Soldaten übersäht sein, die ohne Ziel und Sinn durch die Gegend rennen und nur mit deutlicher zahlenmäßiger Übermacht den Sieg davontragen. Zerg-Expertin Sarah Kerrigan sagte im Gespräch mit der Redaktion: "Das ist Zergkriegskunst vom Feinsten! Keiner weiß, was er tut und dennoch gewinnen sie durch Übermacht!"
Laut des Pressesprecherbüros des Overminds sei dieser "außerordentlich besorgt." Die Vormachtsstellung der Zerg im Bereich der Zergtaktiken könne in einigen Jahrtausenden, wenn die Allianz das All erforscht, arg gefärhdet sein. Die Bevölkerung des Planeten in den Genpool der Zerg zu assimilieren käme jedoch nicht in Frage. Man wolle den Pool nicht durch Gene der Gnome verunreinigen, hieß es.

Auch die Protoss sehen diese Entwicklung mit Sorge. Tassadar sagte im Interwiev: "Ein Bombardement von PT-47-Alpha ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Eine Bedrohung durch eine weitere rumzergende Fraktion kann die Galaxie niemals verkraften!"

Wir haben auch den Teranercommander Jim Raynor besucht, jedoch war dieser stark alkoholisiert und brachte beim Anstupsen nur ein gemurmeltes "Hier ist Jimmy" und "Raynor hier" hervor.

Hier noch einige Meinungen aus dem Volk:

Allianzpaladin Imbahorst: "lol zerg???!!?!? palas sint doch mer wie protos buble weil wegen wie schild und so rofl xD lol"

Hordekrieger Moshgor: "Die ganze Welt bombardieren wäre gut. Ich kann das rumgezerge nicht mehr sehen. Und das Geheule in den Foren auch nicht. Von mir aus sollen doch die Protoss die Welt auslöschen! Dann gibts wenigstens keine OP-Paladine mehr! Das Spiel ist sowieso total schlecht. Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ich jeden Monat weiter zahle und jeden Tag 18 Stunden on bin."

Hydralisk: "Bwächschwarchschrechwägh"

Berserker: "Mein Leben für Aiur - aber besser das Leben der Bevölkerung von PT-47-Alpha für ein wenig Ruhe!"

Allianzschurke Spitfire: "7spit"

Gnomenmagier Kleinaberfein: "Ich zerge nicht. Ich gewinne die Schlachten einfach, weil mich niemand ins Target bekommt."

NoobDog: "Was ist zergen?"

Mutalisk: "Töröööö"

Overlord: "Wir brauchen mehr Overlords."

Natürlich werden wir Sie weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.

Anmerkung: Ich betreibe hier kein Namecalling. Alle aufgeführten Namen habe ich mir ausgedacht und jedwede Übereinstimmung ist rein zufällig.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> *Overmind besorgt: Allianz zergen besser rum als Zerg!*



Omg!
DAS IST GÖTTLICH!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Juni 2010)

Meine Lieblingsschlagzeile wäre:
Endlich! Blizzard wagt den Schritt und entfernt die Abhärtung! ^^
oder
Wrynn packt aus! Was sie schon immer über den König wissen wollten. xD


----------



## dashofi (19. Juni 2010)

FC Gnominator gewinnt 0:1 gegen die Orcfighter's -- ,,Was für ein Tor" 
Torwart schreit laut auf ,, ES WAR EIN FAUL". 

----
jaina proudmoore und Thrall doch liebe oder nur fake ? 
----
Nach einem Anschlag auf Goldhain kamen 15 Menschen ums leben. Täter wurde gefasst, ein Untoter!
----
Wie lange wird es noch gehen bis die Tausenwinterfestung endlich mal eingenommen wird ?! 
----
Dies und viel mehr jetzt in den WOW-NEWS... ,,TATAM"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Juni 2010)

Arthas ganz persönlich: "Wieso hat mich keiner Lieb?"

34 Untote Experten stellten Weltrekord auf! Sie erschufen die Weltstinkendste Socke! 
Tilford Millheimer Kopf hinter dem unternehmen sagte uns, dass es nicht leicht sie zu riechen wenn einem die Nase fehle.

Skandal! BSE breitet sich unter Tauren aus! 

Verdacht auf Doping beim Gnomenrennweltmeister Lance Armstark!


----------



## Cragg92 (19. Juni 2010)

Skandal: Ruhesteine des Gasthauses in Orgrimmar enthalten laut Angaben der Stiftung Goblin-Test Radioaktive Stoffe! - Rückrufaktion bereits gestartet


Kuhwahnsinn in Mulgore: Experten warnen vor Anstieg der Milchpreise - Aktionäre spekulieren auf 200 %


----------



## feuerkiller (19. Juni 2010)

*Untoter wird tot aufgefunden, Ursache: unklar*

xD


----------



## Aserin (19. Juni 2010)

Schlägerei:
Bei der Verhandlung um die vom Lichkönig begangene Grabesschändung kommt es zu ausschreitungen. Kurz vor der Verkündung des Urteils holt Arthas seine Armee der toten. Auch auf Hinweis seines Anwalts Saurfang, lies der Lichkönig sich nicht beirren. Die Leibgarde der Staatsanwaltschaft, besetzt mit Tirion Fjordring und Bolvar, konnte jedoch mit Massenbannung und Raidbubble klähren. Arthas muss nun weiterhin Raidgilden am Frostthron beschäftigen solange die nächste Verhandlung eingeleitet wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Juni 2010)

feuerkiller schrieb:


> *Untoter wird tot aufgefunden, Ursache: unklar*
> 
> xD



*lach* ^^


----------



## Sengor (19. Juni 2010)

SENSATION-Die Allianz hat Tausendwinter erobert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. Juni 2010)

Arthas ergibt sich und eröffnet eine Selbsthilfegruppe für zu stark generfte dks!


----------



## Fearclaw (19. Juni 2010)

"Furchtbares Unglück : Schuhmerang töten Orkarbeiter"

"Einfach zu heiss : Ragnaros verlangt Klimaanlage im Molten Core"

"Zomfg ololol : Chatsprache vs Rechtschreibung, keine Besserung in Sicht"


----------



## Terminsel (19. Juni 2010)

*Endlich wahr: Murlocs schließen sich der Allianz an!*

Nach neuesten Meldungen sind die Worgen für Cata gestrichen. Stattdessen wird sich die wohl am meisten geliebte Rasse des WoW-Universums der Allianz anschließen: Die Murlocs!

Die Murlocs bekommen einige besondere Rassenfähigkeiten:

Geist der Murlocs: Erfahrungspunktegewinn um 50% vermindert
Tollpatsch: Fertigkeiten nicht über 50 skillbar
Talentlos: Nur alle 12 Stufen ein Talentpunkt
Panik: Beim Auslösen einer beliebigen Fähigkeit eine 50%-Chance, dass der Murloc selbst panisch wegläuft

Die Murlocs bekommen außerdem ein Reittier geschenkt: [Langsame Schildkröte] - Reitgeschwindigkeit -100%

Außerdem beherrschen Murlocs nicht die gemeine Zunge, sondern nur ihre eigene Sprache. Die Channel werden also bald voll mit "Brwglbrwgl" und ähnlichem sein.

Auf unsere Frage hin, warum Blizzard eine Rasse ins Spiel bringt, die augenscheinlich nur Nachteile hat, meldete sich er wohl beliebteste Blizzard-Mitarbeiter "Ghostcrawler" zu Wort: "Viele Spieler, besonders die alte Garde hat sich beschwert, dass WoW zu leicht geworden sei. Diese Rasse wurde extra für diese Spieler entworfen!" Außerdem sagte Ghostcrawler, dass er sich selbst total auf die Murlocs freue und wahrscheinlich alle seine Chars in solche umwandeln werde. 


Kommentare:

Meckerheini: Endlich mal eine Rasse, die nicht alles in den Ar*** geschoben bekommt!"

Lolo: lol?

Murlocliebhaber: Murlocs, endlich Murlocs! Juhu! Super! Toll! 

Bumdeislusrager: WTF?!?!!?!?!?!? Blizz ist doch total bescheuert! Und Ghostcrawler gehört erschossen! Machen das Game immer mehr kaputt, die Penner!

Bum: Was ist ein Murloc?

Last: First! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## pHt.Sven (20. Juni 2010)

Blitzmeldung aus dem Kolloseum der Kreuzfahrer
Erheblicher Planungsfehler beim Bau des Gebäudes! Mittlerweile vielen bekannt, dennoch keine Besserung in Sicht: Der Boden des Kolloseums ist instabiler als jeder andere untergrund in Nordend. Äußerste Vorsicht ist geboten, betreten auf eigene Gefahr.
Stellungname des leitenden Blizzard-Bauingenieurs: "Es war zu keiner Zeit von einem Keller die rede..."

Außerdem:
Zwillingsval'kyr decken auf: "Wir sind keine echten Zwillinge"


----------



## Marctoad (20. Juni 2010)

Schurke von Jägerpet ausgeraubt - Jäger kam aus der Sache raus, als er sagte:
"Das ist nicht mein Tier, das ist ein Druide"


----------



## Terminsel (23. Juni 2010)

*Blutelfen sauer - Untoter wird Mr. Horde 2010!*

Galeran Sonnenglanz, Mr. Silvermoon: "Diese blöde knöcherne Schlampe von einem Kerl hat doch niemals so einen strammen Popo wie ich!"


----------



## Terminsel (3. Juli 2010)

*Skandal! Spielerin macht Erfolge AFK!*
Eine Spielerin hat den Erfolg "Wie tief kann man fallen" AFK gemacht. Sie war gerade über Tausendwinter, als sie abgemounted wurde.
"Boah, das Game wird auch immer leichter!" schimpfte daraufhin ein anonymer Spieler. "Ich meine, da reißt du dir Monate lang den A*s*h auf, damit du so einen Übererfolg machst und die macht den AFK."


----------



## Manotis (3. Juli 2010)

> Schurke von Jägerpet ausgeraubt - Jäger kam aus der Sache raus, als er sagte:
> "Das ist nicht mein Tier, das ist ein Druide"


 Haha sehr nice^^


----------



## Aquison (3. Juli 2010)

" Tauren im Arathibecken niedergemetzelt! - Steigen nun die Milchpreise?"


----------



## Versace83 (3. Juli 2010)

Diskriminierungsvorwürfe - Gnome fordern kleinere Tische und Stühle in Gasthäusern


----------



## Darshol (3. Juli 2010)

Fahrerflucht : Thrall in OG auf dem Zhevrastreifen angefahren. Gesucht wird der Fahrer des Teppichs mit der Nr : UC-XXX.


----------



## lenny01 (3. Juli 2010)

Die welt bricht 2011 in sich zusammen 
tausende machen selbstmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

Todesschwinge streikt!

"Eine Erweiterung mit mir? Damit mir das gleiche passiert wie Arthas und all den anderen? Nein danke!" Somit wurde ein neuer Endcontent Boss eingeführt: Todes Verderbens Pein Schatten Chuck Krallen Super Imba *Ersatzschwinge* eingeführt!


----------



## Defausel55 (10. Juli 2010)

Skandal------Praxiskosten auf 20€... ääh gold erhöht:
Immer mehr unterkühlungen und frostbeulen bei eifrigen Magiern die den gefährlichen "Eisblock" nicht unterlassen wollten.

Stellungnahme: "Wir nehmen gerne Krankheiten in Kauf wenn wir dafür 10 Sekunden länger leben dürfen"



Enthüllt: Magier verwandelten immer mehr Humanoiden zu Schafe um den Preis für Schafsfleisch zu senken!!!

Reaktion der Bürger:"Igitt! Davon wussten wir nichts....es schmeckte aber wie Hünchen das war uns schleierhaft!"


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (24. Juli 2010)

*[attachment=10836ild3.jpg][attachment=10836ild3.jpg]Dämonen brechen durch !*
_Droht Azeroth ein neuer Dämonenangriff ?_

Während die ganze Welt auf Nordend blickt und versucht den Lichkönig zu Fall zu bringen, geschah am Dunklen Portal eine Katastrophe.
Nach einer kurzen Unachtsamkeit der Verteidiger (Uhrzeit 17:37) gelang es einer Schar von ca. 15 Dämonen die Blockade zu durchbrechen, und das Dunkle Portal zu betreten.
Nun werden Rufe nach einem Rücktritt der diensthabenden Offiziere laut.

Die Gewerkschaft der FDP (Fighting at the Dark Portal) äußerte sich wiefolgt:
"Es lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass Fehler gemacht wurde. Aufgrund der Personalmängel in der Scherbenwelt müssen unsere Leute Ganztags kämpfen, d.h. 24 Stunden am Tag. Durch die Übermüdung entstehen eben solche Flüchtigkeitsfehler. 
Man darf trotz der Gefahr, die von der Geißel ausgeht, nicht vergessen, dass alle paar Sekunden neue Dämonen aus Portalen in die Scherbenwelt strömen. Deshalb fordern wir sowohl von der Allianz als auch von der Horde neue Truppen für den Kampf gegen die Dämonen."

Allianz und Horde einigten sich auf eine gemeinsame Presseerklärung:
"Wir werden für den Vorfall einen Untersuchungsausschuss bilden, und abwägen ob die Ressourcen es zulassen [...] blablabla usw. etc."
(Anm. der Redaktion: Handfeste Zusagen wurden - wie immer in der Politik - nicht gemacht.)

Laut offiziellen Quellen besteht keine Gefahr für die Öffentlichkeit, allerdings gelang es weder Allianz noch Horde die Dämonen zu stellen und zu vernichten. Wir werden sie natürlich über den weiteren Verlauf informieren.

Folgende Bilder der Invasion wurde von unserem Reporter unter Lebensgefahr gemacht:


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (24. Juli 2010)

Radiant schrieb:


> Neue Sexstudie belegt: Der Großteil des WoW-Nachwuchses wird mittwochs von 3.00 - 11.00 gezeugt!



EPIC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irgen (24. Juli 2010)

Magni Bronzebart wieder wegen Alkohol am Zügel im Knast

Tiefenbahn GmBh in Streik getreten

Geologen warnen vor Flut in Tanaris und den tausend Nadeln


----------



## Barbaria (24. Juli 2010)

LVL80ETC STEIGEN UM AUF TECHNO!

Laut Gerüchten haben Lvl80ETC den Musik Styl von Metal auf Techno umgelegt.

Samuro äußerte sich wie folgt: Wir haben keine Lust mehr auf dieses Dunkle gezeugs.Wir werden nächstes jahr auf der LoveParade mitspielen!Wir wollen unsere Songs nicht mehr von Blizz bekommen! wir wollen selber gute musik machen


----------



## bilibishere (24. Juli 2010)

Umwelt Skandal! - Bau eines Atomkraftwerkes, von einem billigen Gnom Hersteller, in Westfall fertig!

Defias verlassen freiwillig das Gebiet

Ernte bedroht - Bald keine Lebensmittel mehr?
Van Cleef : Die können herbauen was sie wollen, ich bleibe hier, bis zum bitteren Ende!

Gryan Strakmantel dazu: Erst die Defias, dann die mechanischen Dinger hier, und jetzt ein Atomkraftwerk? Und wir bekommen wieder mal keine Hilfe von Sturmwind, etc.

Morgen: Wie wirkt sich der Bau auf Azeroth aus? Sind weitere Kraftwerke geplant?

Ausserdem: König Wrynn berichtet in einer Live- Übertragung im Atomkraftwerk "Ich werde Azeroth beweisen, dass es nicht schädlich ist

Neue Königwahlen gestartet


----------



## merc91 (24. Juli 2010)

Irgen schrieb:


> Magni Bronzebart wieder wegen Alkohol am Zügel im Knast
> 
> Tiefenbahn *GmBh* in Streik getreten
> 
> Geologen warnen vor Flut in Tanaris und den tausend Nadeln



GmBh? Geh mal Bier holen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder meinste GmbH? Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung

sry konnte nicht anders als hier klugzuscheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2010)

Eiskrone zu langweilig?
Arthas: "Am Freitag ist ab jetzt verrückter Krawattentag und es gibt Donuts in der Kantine!"


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Juli 2010)

>>>>Jaina Prachtmeer erschlägt 113 Orks, 21 wurden nach Orgrimmar gebracht Trolle heilen Sinnlos, rest Tot<<<< Wär klasse find ich^^


----------



## Casp (24. Juli 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> >>>>Jaina Prachtmeer erschlägt 113 Orks, 21 wurden nach Orgrimmar gebracht Trolle heilen Sinnlos, rest Tot<<<< Wär klasse find ich^^



Bitte?


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Juli 2010)

Gesundheitsreform ist durch die Seuchenschleudernden Todesritter zahlen absofort 30g Pro verseuchung, die Gewerkschaft der Heiligen Priester Kurz G.d.h.P findet dies einen schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Prominent, Hogger der Allseits beliebte Gnoll aus Verliebt in Elwynn sowie dem Film Epos Hogger The Movie sowie Hogger ein Gnoll ist nicht genug, Hogger der Dritte und Hogger 4ever wurde nun mit 5 gram Silberblatt am steuer seines El Toro Mulgore Gt 2010 gestoppt! Droht ihm nun eine Haftstrafe im Verlies von Sturmwind? 

Sport: Die Alljährlichen Gnomenballmeisterschaften sind beendet die Donnerfels Cowboys konnten sich mit einem 7 zu 6 gegen die Sturmwind Stormtroopers durchsetzen Die Silvermoon Slayer Meister des letzten Jahres enttäuschten und schieden in der vorrunde gegen den Gnomballzwerg Mightymenethils aus.

und nun zum Wetter: In den Östlichen Königreichen sowie in Kalimdor ist mit Kühlen Temperaturen zu rechnen, zum Ferien beginn legen wir ihnen die Herbsttrends 2010 ans Herz machen sie doch eine nette Seereise in den Malstrom mit Karibischen Temperaturen und besserer Gastfreundschaft als im Kalten Nordend.


----------



## djmayman (24. Juli 2010)

Gnom von Horde wilder Tauren totgetrampelt


----------



## Alex3012 (24. Juli 2010)

Gnom in Nichtschwimmerbecken ertrunken.

SI: 7  forscht nach der Ursache !


----------



## stormice (24. Juli 2010)

Garrosh und Cairne bei einer Schlägerei gesehen wurden


----------



## INDICUS (24. Juli 2010)

Sehr nette Ideen von euch! 

Mein Vorschlag:

*SKANDAL*:Magtheridon und Brutalus überfallen Gnomen Bank
*Wirtschaft*ie Kosten führ Eisklingenpfeile steigen um 70% Jäger laufen Konkurs
*Klimawandel*:ICC fast Geschmolzen.Wird der LK demnächst neues Eis heranschaffen?
*Prosmis*:Lord Mak´gar droht mit Streik,denn die Todesbilianz steigt um 200% nach einführung des 5-10-15-20-25-30% Buffs!
*Wissenschaft*:N A F (National Affen Forschung) entdecken King Kong!
*Wette*r:Ein Tief über den Sturmgipfeln könnte zu Hagel führen.Heute nacht bleibt es im großaum Azeroths trocken doch in ganz Nordend können heftige Gewitter kommen.Morgen Könnte im Steinkrallengebirge Nebel aufziehen.Die nächste Woche bleibt Wechselhaft,teils können Gewitter kommen.

Hoffe euch hat es gefallen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

"MEISTER!!! Der 1. FC Goldhain ist der neue Meister der östlichen Königreiche! Im spannenden Liga-Finale setzte sich das Team aus dem Wald von Elwynn mit 3:1 gegen die Zwergen vom SC Eisenschmiede durch! Im Weltpokal trifft das Team nun auf den VFL Ogrimmar."

Wär doch mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Juli 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> >>>>Jaina Prachtmeer erschlägt 113 Orks, 21 wurden nach Orgrimmar gebracht Trolle heilen Sinnlos, rest Tot<<<< Wär klasse find ich^^


Nach deinem nonsense thread wundert mich echt nichtsmehr. (auch nicht so ein sinnlosen Satz)


----------



## FröööM (24. Juli 2010)

Tiefenbahn wegen Rohrbruchs gesperrt!


----------



## Dogarn (24. Juli 2010)

Weltsensation! Ingenieurbasteleien OHNE Nebenwirkungen!
Sie hören richtig! OHNE Nebenwirkungen. Genießen sie ein Wurmloch, ohne einen 15 Meter tiefen Fall auf den Erdboden! Bauen sie sich Haustiere, die nicht explodieren und und...

Kommentar des Meisteringenieurs, der diese Basteleien erfand:

"Eigentlich war das kein Problem. Auf jeder Bauanleitung steht irgendwo: HIER FEHLFUNKTION EINBAUEN, BLIZZARD MÖCHTE DEN FUNFAKTOR ERHÖHEN. Nun, ich ließ diesen Schritt aus."

Das Ergebnis: Weltneuheit, und Finanzkrise.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finanzen im Keller: Neuartige Bauteile aus dem Bereich der Ingenieurskunst überschwemmen den Markt. Donnerfels erbittet Fördergelder von Orgrimmar. Thrall lehnt ab, er sei selbst verschuldet. Wenden sich die Tauren jetzt gegen die Horde?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Politikkrise: Auf einem Gipfeltreffen der Horde gibt es eine Schlägerei zwischen den Tauren und den Orks. Ein Untoter meint dazu: Es war unglaublich! Erst kommen die Tauren zu spät, dann in voller Rüstung, und dann diese Schlägerei. Ich habe vorher ja nie einen Ork weinen sehen. Aber DAS!!!


----------



## INDICUS (24. Juli 2010)

Der 2. Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sport:FC Sturmgipfel siegt mit 10000000000..........:0 gegen die Gnomischen winzlinge. Schiedsrichter und alle andern Spieler durch Frostriesen totgestampft.Droht FifaAzeroth mit dem Bann?
Verkehrlutelf mit einem Lamboghini Goblinio verhaftet!
Krieg:USK (Unit states of Kalimdor ) drohen der Allianz mit dem Atomkrieg wegen töten von Tauren.Allianz Millitärfüher Stechos Kaktus fragt sich:Woher haben sie diese Waffen wir sind nichmal im 15jahrhundert?!
Musik:LV 80 ETC verlieren den #1 gegen die Betrunken Zwerge mit ihrem neuen Songeer Song²
PvP:Allianz verliert Drachenöde gegen die Horde!Wird TW endlich eingenommen?
Pvec Raids wie scc,fds und bt gehen Konkurs Illidan sagt dazu:Nach Woltk sind immer weniger Spieler zu uns gekommen dadurch verlieren wir das Gold von den toten und ausgeraubten Spielern.
Geologie:Experten geben Entwarnung durch Cataclysmus aber Alarm vor Karlaclymus!


----------



## Fipsin (24. Juli 2010)

König Wrynn Mordkomplot entkommen
Wie uns der SI:7 Agent mitteilte, wurde am Wochenende ein Mordversuch an Sturmwinds
König versucht, der mörder war anhänger der Ernstzunehmden Defias und war nach 2 schlägen
Wrynns nicht mehr ansprechbar, die Optoption ergab das er in 3Teile geschlagen wurde und
schon länger Wunden hatte. Ob es weitere mitäter gab ist zurzeit noch unklar, im moment 
verhandelt as SI:7 noch mit der C.S.I Gnomeregane zur mitarbeit in diesem Fall.


C.S.I Gnomeregane Zwergenprinzesin auf der Spur
Wie uns das C.S.I mitteilte sei die Tochter des Zwergenkönigs Magni
Bronzebarts ´die seit mehreren Jahren als Vermisst gillt in der Nähe des
Schwarzfels in der Brennden Steppe gesehen worden. Bilder des 
Sateliten N.00B zeigen Drachen und Dunkelzwergvorkommen rund um 
den Schwarzfels. 


Netherstofftaschen Fälschungen 
in Orgrimmar endeckt
Auf den Gassen von Orgrimmar gibt es 
viele Händler dei angeblich Netherstoff
Tachen für 2g das Stück verkaufen,
diese sind meistens minderwettiger 
Qualität und aus billigerem Wollstoff
gefertigt. Wir empfehlen weiterhin 
die Schneider in Sturmwind die ihre
Werke von ausgezeichneter Qualitöt
für 6-7g verkaufen.

Preis für Netherstoff gestiegen
Berichten zu folge der Bankcharaktäre ist der Bedarf für Netherstoff so 
stark angestigen das die Chinafarmer kaum noch mit dem Farmen nach-
kommen und so die Preise um 200% gestiegen sind.
Dazu sagt eine Schneiderin aus Sturmwind:
Der Bedarf nach Netherstofftaschen ist so hoch das man ihn fast nicht
stopfen kann, ich komme kaum noch dazu meine Questmobs zu 
pulverisiern," und läst ein leichtes kichern los. So werden nach 
einigen Bänkegilden der Preis für die Heiß begerten Taschen in den 
Nächsten Wochen um 1-3g steigern.

Antonidas:
Wir sind die Nummer 1
Seit kurzem ist der Realm Antonidas
auf Platz 1 der Deutschen PvE Wertung
und kann sich vor lauter Ausländern die 
nach Disziplinierten Spielern suchen 
kaum retten.


----------



## Remor (25. Juli 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> SKANDAL AUFGEDECKT: ONYXIA BENUTZT STUNT DOUBLES, WÄHREND SIE KEINE KRALLE AUF MALLORCA RÜHRT!



Haha, ich musste so lachen, dass ich fast vom stuhl gekippt wär.


----------



## The Real Diablo (25. Juli 2010)

*SPORT:* Der Gnom Ian Kurblrich wurde von der Tour de Azeroth disqualifiziert. Nach Bluttest wurde der massive Konsum von Geschwindigkeitstränken festgestellt.

*UMWELT:* Nach gescheiterten Fehlversuchen das Ölleck einer Ölbohrinsel der GP (Gnomisch Petrol) in der Boreanischen Tundra zu stoppen, steckt der Konzern in einer Misere. Die D.E.T.H.A. und der hordische Umweltminister Barork Orkbama üben heftige Kritik. Goblinische Ingenieure raten das Leck zu sprengen, um es zu versiegeln. 

*Klatsch und Tratsch:* Der Promi Haris Pilton sucht neue Freunde. Unter der Aktion "Haris new BFF" ließ sie Werbeplakate in ganz Shatrath verteilen. Die Aktion floppte. "Diese Stadt ist eine Geisterstadt", so ihr Manager.


----------



## Krezton (25. Juli 2010)

Menschlicher Magier elendig verhungert:Er wurde mit seinem Chopper von einem Sandsturm überrascht woraufhin sein Chopper versagte. Da der Mensch selber kein Ingenieur war konnte er ihn nicht reparieren.Tragisch war auch dass der Magier keine Gefährten dabei hatte und deshalb keinen Tisch aufstellen konnte. Es wäre vielleicht verhindert worden wenn der Magier bei den Goblins nicht verhasst wäre da er Beutebucht angegriffen hatte.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Skandal: Geistheiler aus Aion entflohen!

Es ist bewiesen: Da der Geistheiler schon Flügel hatte, wurde immer mehr bevorurteilt, dass er aus der anderen Welt Namens "Aion" entflohen war. Ein Reporter war vor Ort:

[AT (Azeroth Times)]: Warum sind sie aus Aion geflohen?
[Geistheiler]Nunja, dort wurde einfach kein Geistheiler gebraucht, und als "Verlorene-Federn-Einsammler" wollte ich auch nicht arbeiten.
[AT]Hm als dass würde ich auch nicht gerne arbeiten...
[Geistheiler]Sehen sie? Da habe ich mich halt bei Blizzard beworben...
[AT] BEIM SCHÖPFER SELBST?
[Geistheiler] Nein nur bei Ghostcrawler...
[AT] EIN ABEGSANDTER DES SCHNEESTURMS! 
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wesenformer (25. Juli 2010)

ROLLENSPIEL WIRD NACHGEÄFFT:

DD HEILER TANK 3ROLLEN


----------



## Schlaviner (25. Juli 2010)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Gilden haben sich geeinigt!
> 30 Mio. - Gnomez wechselt!*



Ähm wer will schon Gnomez haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wintergift (25. Juli 2010)

*Razzia in der Kathedrale von Stormwind 
  *12 Priestituierte Verhaftet**


----------



## TheEwanie (25. Juli 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ähm wer will schon Gnomez haben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich.


----------



## Hizun (25. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat ein Einsehen: Gnome werden von den Liverealms verbannt!


----------



## Avaranji (25. Juli 2010)

[font="'Courier New"]*EILMELDUNG! DALARAN gekippt!*[/font]

[font="'Courier New"]*Wie uns soeben durch unseren Korrespondenten übermittelt wurde ereignete sich in der Hauptstadt Nordends ein schweres Unglück, bei dem nach Schätzung von Augenzeugen und in der nähe befindlichen Geistheilern mehr als 100, zu diesem Zeitpunkt anwesende Kämpfer den Tod fanden. Die Katastrophe ereignete sich nach Ende der Schlacht um Tausendwinter, als sich eine hohe Anzahl Hordestreiter via Ruhestein nach Dalaran zurück portierten. Dieses erzeugte eine starke, eiseitige Belastung auf dem Platz vor der Nordbank (auch als Hordebank bekannt a.d.R), was zur Folge hatte das sich die Stadt um geschätzte 60° in die vertikale bewegte. *[/font]
[font="'Courier New"]*Bisher ist lediglich bekannt das der Rat von Dalaran das öffentliche Flugverbot in der Stadt aufgehoben hat, um weitere Abstürze der Bewohner zu verhindern. Derzeit sind alle, in Dalaran Verbliebenen aufgerufen umgehend die Südbank aufzusuchen oder die Stadt über die Portale zu verlassen, da ein gänzliches "Abschmieren" nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. Eine eilends zusammengestellte Hilfstruppe aus Magiern und Priestern sind dabei ein weiteres abkippen der Plattform aufzuhalten. Auch wurden die CC-Zauber einiger Klassen zu diesem Zweck modifiziert und können nur als Notfallmaßnahme eingesetzt werden. *[/font]
[font="'Courier New"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Courier New"]*Wir halten sie über die weitere Situation dieser Tragödie auf dem laufenden!*[/font]


----------



## legend codename (26. Juli 2010)

*Blutelf Schurke skillt um!!!! Neue Diät!!!!*

"Ich werde Priester, dann brauch ich nichts mehr Essen", sagt weiblicher Blutelf.
Macht die Diät wirklich sinn und ist sie für Orcs empfehlens wert?

*Wo ist Arthas?

*Arthas befindet sich schon seit längeren nicht mehr in der Eiskronentitadelle. Ein kurzes Interview gibt aufschluss.
Dort hat Arthas zugegeben sein Account Passwort vergessen zuhaben. Die Eiskronenzitadelle wurde erstmals bis weiteres lahm gelegt.
*
Gilde beschwert sich!

*"Seit Arthas verschwinden haben wir nichts mehr zu tun", beschwerte sich der Gildenboss einer Raidgilde.
Wird Blizzard etwas unternehmen oder bleibt Arthas erstmal verschwunden?
*
Hoffnung!
*
Arthas hat sein Passwort wieder. Wird er nun bald wieder online gehen?

*Arthas ist wieder online!!!
*Nun ist Arthas wieder online und Raids können wieder statt finden. Doch nicht ganz Azeroth freut sich. Warian Wrynn dachte das, dass Arthas-Problem endlich gelöst sei. Da hat sich woll einer zu früh gefreut. 
*
Eiskronenzitadelle zerstört!!! Arthas rettet sich aus den trümmern!!!* 


Ein wütender Orc hat am Freitag aus frust Arthas Heim zerstört. Arthas konnte sich noch rechtzeitig retten. Er steht immer noch unterschock und ist derweil kaum ansprechbar. Doch Arthas ist bereits auf Wohningssuche. Eine Kleinanzeige gibt aufschluss darüber:


Suche nette 2 Zimmer Wohnung in Nordend. Sollte nicht mehr als 500g warm kosten.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Juli 2010)

Kleinanzeigen

Habe Schwert, suche Arbeit. *Chiffre 7692*
Zwerg kauft Dunkelbier für persönlichen Bedarf. Bitte lieferbare Menge in Hektolitern nennen. *Chiffre 4842*
Sind sie ein Feigling? Dann ist diese Aufgabe nichts für Sie. *Chiffre 3902*
Habe eine Hälfte einer Schatzkarte. Wenn Sie die andere haben, melden Sie sich unter *Chiffre 2283*
Blutelfenprinzessin sucht Erbse. Helfer melden sich unter Chiffre 7221
Gnomenboxer sucht Tauren als Sparringspartner. Müssen hart im nehmen sein und eigene Suspensorien mitbringen. *Chiffre 0328*
Chopperersatzteile günstig direkt vom Beschaffer. Gebraucht. *Chiffre 1982**
*


----------



## Dragull (26. Juli 2010)

Wegen Warnstreiks der Dockarbeiter , ist der Schiffverkehr zwischen Booty Bay und Rachet eingestellt worden


----------



## Kiligen (31. Juli 2010)

Hmmmmmm......

-Regenwolke in Tanaris gesichtet - Pre Event zum WoW Addon - Wir bombadieren Blizz mit dieser Frage auf der Blizz Con.
-GLAUBENS KRIEG - Sturmwind unter beschuss, übergewichtige Paladine drohen mit Gottesschild von Häusern runter zu springen - Regenschirme bald benötigt ?
-Eichhörnchen ENRAGEN - der Park gleicht einem Todesfeld - Nachdem Paladine den alten Krieg zwischen beiden Fraktionen entfacht haben holen die Eichhörnchen ihren Boss zur unterstützung. -Nachdem sie Stundenlang gekämpft haben und Stuwmkristalle gesammelt haben haben sie ihren Boss zu beschworen.
-Neue Skillbeschreibung : Tod und Verfall : Dieser Zauber verursacht Tod und Verfall ???
-Die Kanäle überfüllt : Urinbomben im Kanal gesichtet - Angeler beschuldigt oder doch ein eingriff der Horde
-Es gibt keinen zwergischen Weihnachtsmann, dies sagt CSI Ogrimmar nachdem Sie den falschen Santa in Ironforge getötet haben.
-Zwerge reiche, schier unerschöpfte Ohr-schmalz Quelle gefunden
-NEUSTE STATISTIK: Arthas ein grüner- Laut einer von Koch Umfrage wählen 98 % auf Wunsch von Arthas die Grünen - Arthas dazu: Ich liebe Pflanzen, deswegen will ich auch , dass das Scholazarbecken mir gehört, den jede große Festung benötigt einen Garten, zum entspannen vor den und nach den Raids.

-ENTDECKT: Woher kommt Arthas unerschöpfliche und ewig darwährende Geldvorkommen - nach Konto auszugs Spionage haben wir es nun herausgefunden : Er ist der Oberste Mitinvestor von 9Live , mit 99 % der Aktien bekommt dieser viel Gold dadurch eingescheffelt: Nun die Frage: Schafft es der Lich König uns nicht nur Körperlich zu quälen sondern auch Geistlich via 9 Live jetzt nach 9 Stunden Werbung.
-SKANDAL Gefrorene Kugeln geschmolzen - Schneebälle werden nun schon als ersatz benutzt, aufpassen Plagiate im umlauf, Schneebälle ohne das CE Markenzeichen sind gefälscht, sowie welche die weniger als 22 CM Durchmesser bestitzen und nicht als Wasserschmecken.

-Arthas fühlt sich gemobbt: Ich will mich doch nur in die Gemeinschaft intrigrieren, doch aus irgend einem Grund hassen mich alle und verprügeln mich jede Woche einmal 
Arthas erhält EXTRA Titel Bonze - Ich bin ganz Stolz darauf alle meine Vorhanden Epics zu präsentieren zu können.

-Toilette in WoW entdeckt , andrang groß!!!
-Luftfahrtgesetzt in Dalaran aktiv, alles was über Dalaran hinwegfliegt mussin 10 Sekunden runter sein oder wir schießen es ab
-Materialanalyse Frostlotus: 50% Frost , 50 % Lotus, kopien in der Produktion

-VIP NEWS: Der Bischof in Sturmwind hat während des Raids gepupst und Variant krieg krämpfe im Rücken

DAMN wir fällt nicht mehr ein!!!!


----------



## Kiligen (9. August 2010)

-Nachgezählt: Tausenden Nadeln hatt nur 999 Nadeln. Umbenennung geplant.
-Mütter empört Welpen getötet. Keine Welpen in WoW mehr interplementiert,Chinakrise fortgesetzt ?
-Zwerge zu klein: Liliputaner setzen ein Gesetz in Kraft Zwerge größer zu gestalten , damit die Menschen Sie nicht mehr als Zwerg bezeichnen
-Warcraft zu brutal AKcraft eingeführt, Mütter keine Plan was das nun heißt und sie sind beruhigt.
-Gold gefälscht: Neue Masche Kupfermünzen Gold zu lackieren und in den Marktfluss einzubringen.


----------



## Kiligen (11. August 2010)

-7 ist größer als 4, das haben die Blizzard-Programmierer endlich herausgefunden und Questtexte darauf angepasst
-Kodos haben Gnomes gefressen, Kodo leidet nun unter verstopfung
-Vermeintliches Schaukelpferd gefunden: Ein schwindel, ein Ingenieur hat eine neue erfindung , angeblich , erfunden : Das voll Mechanische-Schauckepferd, 25 Kupfer je Ritt: Schwindel flog auf als ein Spieler das Geld in die vermeintliche öffnung steckte
- Umweltkatastrophe : Die Temperaturen auf Azeroth stiegen um 0,002 Grad Celsius in den letzten 20000 Jahren, Experten geben Klimawandel die Schuld
- Erleuchtung: Wenn der Herd an ist, dann ist er heiß, dass hat ein Kochlehrling erfahren...... weitere Kochtipps in unserem Exotischen Kochbuch, wie Tisch ich Menschen auf.
- Merkwürdiger Kompass: Keiner hat einen Plan was er macht. Experten sagen , dass der Kompass einen in eine zufällige Richtung dreht, wie es auch auf dem Item-Text steht.

And the next one:
-Rechtschreibfehler in Questtext entdeckt. Folge: 1000 Flames Beitrag in den Foren
-Neue Partnervermittlung eingesetzt : Spieler suchen Spieler. Die meisten Spieler sehen hierin eine Chance zur weiterentwicklung
-Gnomen im Durchbruch, Atombombe kreiert. Laut einem Zitat des Ingineur-Großmeisters: Ist es die tödlichste Bombe die je erfunden wurde. Sie soll versammelt 100 Gnome gleichzeitig töten können, Radius 5 Meter.
-Yogurth gebufft. erstaunen groß
-Nie mehr Titenschultern, dass gab Blizzard zu , nachdem Sie den zum Grafikdesign leiternden Teamleiter durch eine Frau ersetzt hat.
-Kalter Kaffe wurde entfernt und nun heißer Kaffe umbenannt: Viele Spieler beschwerten sich darüber , dass ihr Kaffe kalt , bescheuer schmeckt, deswegen hat Blizzard nun das Model umgeändert eine dampfende Wolke hinzugefügt und den Namen umgeändert.
-Top Aktuell: Azeroth geht die Tinte aus wir können bald kei
-Zur erschließung weiterer Kunden haben wir nun in unsere Zeitung Elemente aus der Bild mit eingeführt:
-- Empört Spielerin ist enttäuscht darüber, dass alle Charakter gleich aussehen ,deswegen will Sie neue Unterwäsche sowie Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine nur für die Unterwäsche bekommen.
--- Neue Verzauberung : Der Trockner: Verzaubert ihren Slip so , dass alle Flüssigkeiten aufgesaugt werden.


-Magier stau, der Teleporter Highway steht Still, nachdem 100 Magier sich gleichzeitig teleportieren.


----------



## Kiligen (5. September 2010)

-Variant Wyrnn outet sich. -Sohn versteckt sich nun vor seinem Vater-
-Uther doch nicht tot. Paladine behaupten Sie haben Uther Lightbringer gesehen , wie er heimlich in den Westlichen Pestländern einen "köstlichen Schokoladen Kuchen verspeist hätte, bevor er mit dem Weihnachtsmann wieder zurück in den Norden geflogen ist. -Bild sagt : Wahrheitsnah!
-Goblins neuster Christbaumschmuck: Sorgt für die nötige Bombenstimmung! -Garantie nicht vorhanden-
-EPEDEMIE!!!!! Katzendruiden werden gemieden wie die Pest. Malygos hat Flöße magisch verzaubert um so den Klassen-Skillungsmarkt zu dezimieren - Fiesling der Woche-
-Eilmeldung in Dalaran ist ein Sackreis umgefallen: Magier studieren diesen Sack nun und versuchen herauszufinden woher dieser Sack kommt.
-Sackreis identifiziert: Nach ausgibigen Studien ist die Herkunft des Reissackes geklärt: "Der Reissack", so Rhonin, sei aus einer anderen Dimension , aus einem Land Names China zu uns teleportiert worden,so viel dazu.
-Sackreis in China vermisst. Die Regierung beschuldigt die USA für dieses Vergehen - Neuer Weltkrieg !?-
-Jäger angeklagt: Der vermeintliche Angeklagte , ein Jäger, soll zwischen 4 Uhr und 5 Uhr, mit der vermeintlichen Waffe, eine Nesingwary 3000, ein Eichhörnchen in Dalaran umgebracht. Todesstrafe von dem Eichhörnchentribunal gefordert.
-*Vergangenheit* : Nachdem Dalaran die schlimmste Eichhörnchen Krise erlebt hat , patch Blizzard nun das "Eichhörnchen kill" verbot rein. Paladine enttäuscht : Wir verlieren einen würdigen Gegner.
-*Zukunft*: Kristallsangwald ist überflutet: Das kaputte Kanalsystem von Dalaran hat den unterihm liegenden Wald überflutet: Magier beschweren sich nun , dass Sie Rhonin das vorherprophezeit haben. Dalaran mit ihren 600 Einwohner kann eine Opferzahl von 5000 erreichen , was angesichts dieser Einwohnerzahl besonders verheerend ist!
-*Gegenwart*: Gibts nicht , gibts doch : Erster Spieler ohne Gear Score gefunden. Die Archäologen von Ironforge forschen gerade an dieser Rarität und wundernsich wie dieser Spieler nur so lange ohne überleben konnte.
-Angeln leicht gemacht, als Ingenieur.
-Gnome sind klein: Das hat das Zwergen Institut für Völkerforschung nun herausgefunden.
-Die Arthas GmbH muss mit großen Verlusten rechnen. Nachdem der Lich King ersetzt worden ist läuft nichts mehr so prägnant wie früher. Die Untoten klagen wegen schlechter Moral: Eine Monstrosität spricht zu uns : Arthas , toller Chef, hat uns immer töten lassen.


----------



## Plaigor (9. November 2010)

Diw Erde Bebt was haben die kultisten und Elementare damit zu tun lesen sie mehr auf seite 3


----------

